# ¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

Llevan años preparándonos para esto.

Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.

Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es incuestionable. El Estado es el que dice cuándo te tienes que levantar, cuándo tienes que ir a trabajar (o a fichar al paro) cuándo cambiar la hora de tu reloj, qué alimentos tienes que comer y cuál es el partido bueno al que tienes que votar en ese momento. Da igual lo que hagamos siempre que hagamos lo que ellos nos dicen. Cuestionar el estado de ideas dominantes es de excéntricos y peligrosos frikis. Hay que obedecer al que manda que para eso lo hemos elegido entre todos, y tal. Si nos mandan que nos encerremos en casa y sólo veamos Netflix, pues eso es lo que hay que hacer. Si te dicen que el vecino rarito, ese que habla de derechos y democracia, es peligroso y hay que hecerle el vacío, pues se le hace y ya está.

Estamos bien entrenados para obedecer. La televisión se encarga de eso. El imperio de la Publicidad ha matado nuestro sentido crítico. Compramos todo lo que nos vendan desde una pantalla.

El Gran Hermano nos vigila. El Gran Hermano nos cuida.







Ya lo hemos asumido como una realidad indiscutible. Todo es por nuestra seguridad.

TODO ES POR NUESTRO BIEN.

Para que este estado de cosas prevalezca sólo hay que contener a la masa sin que tenga herramientas de defensa. Mantenerlos en la ignorancia. Impedir que conozcan cómo funciona el mundo realmente.

Hacer que sean felices en su ignorancia, hacer que se sientan especiales.

Que se sientan ÚNICOS.







Pero todos son copias de una copia.

A quién le importa. Están entrenados para obedecer.

Para acatar.







Hacerse preguntas ya está mal visto por todos. Cuestionar el Statu Quo es visto como peligroso.

Y eso nos viene tan bien.

Todo está preparado para el gran colapso. Todo está a punto.

La globalización está casi completa, sólo falta una cosa: EL PÁNICO GLOBAL

Con este pánico las reses irán por el camino pautado. Tratando de salvarse irán precisamente donde tienen que ir.

Donde queremos que vayan.







Años y años de terror televisivo, cinematográfico, en la industria de los juegos y el entretenimiento harán por fin su trabajo: CONTROL DE MASAS Y OBEDIENCIA CIEGA.

Los hemos educado bien.

Nadie se cuestiona quiénes son los buenos y quienes son los malos.

Es bueno el que OBEDECE. Es bueno el que se pone tras la línea que hemos trazado.

Los demás son MALOS. Son prescindibles.

Lo hemos hecho bien.







El golpe final ha de ser también de efecto global.

COLECTIVO Y GLOBAL.

Para asegurarnos la obediencia ciega de TODA la población, la privación TOTAL de derechos, la dictadura PERFECTA. Hace falta miedo.

MUCHO MIEDO

MIEDO GLOBAL







Una PANDEMIA GLOBAL que nunca sea erradicada del todo es el método perfecto para tener el mundo entero "en cuarentena". Sólo los "sanos", sólo los obedientes, sólo los "buenos" estarán a salvo.

Nosotros decidiremos quienes son los buenos. Nosotros decidimos LA VERDAD.

Antes hay que fabricar pequeñas epidemias que acepten como normal lo intolerable. El miedo hará su trabajo.

Todos aquellos que vean morir a sus vecinos, que se vean confinados en unas cuarentenas controladas y aleatorias verán como normal que el NWO tome el control de todas las decisiones, quién puede desplazarse y quien no, quién es encarcelado y quién no, quién tiene derechos y quién no, quién vive y quien no.

Y todo en la más apacible calma.







*MISIÓN CUMPLIDA*


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Feb 2020)

Hace 15 años que comenzó el tema, con la LIVG. Todavía no veo las manifestaciones multitudinarias exigiendo su supresión.


----------



## evey (26 Feb 2020)

pero los empresarios, políticos, millonarios, celebrities... todos tienen miedo y están ahora mismo tan preocupados como tú por ellos y sus familias, porque ahora mismo no sabemos qué evolución va a tener esto.
Además para seguir siendo élite necesitan a pringados que les compren, que les voten, nos necesitan. 
Otra cosa, ya nos tienen dominados y anestesiados. No veo en qué les beneficia esto.


----------



## buti (26 Feb 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Los que mandan ya mandaron siempre. no hay ninguna conspiracion, es la raza humana.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Feb 2020)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Feb 2020)

Lo más paradójico de todo es que la izmierda anunciará dicha dictadura total como la "liberación" del pueblo, camuflando cualquier invento supuestamente liberador pero que en relidad es altamente corrosivo y socialmente destructivo, pero ojo, siempre en nombre de la libertad: feminazismo, pluralidad, etc.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Feb 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de todo es que la izmierda anunciará dicha dictadura total como la "liberación" del pueblo, camuflando cualquier invento supuestamente liberador pero que en relidad es altamente corrosivo y socialmente destructivo, pero ojo, siempre en nombre de la libertad: feminazismo, pluralidad, etc.




no perdona... lo más paradójico es que después de haber conocido la instauración de dictaduras comunistas en diversos países a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad, somos tan sumamente imbéciles que volvemos a caer en una de ellas, eso sí que es digno de estudio...


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

*Ferreras: "Hay ya cuatro menores con coronavirus"*

Ahora mismo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (26 Feb 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Ferreras: "Hay ya cuatro menores con coronavirus"*
> 
> Ahora mismo.



¿Van con 3 pares de calzoncillos?


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".

*

Decretos y autos de fiscales y jueces que archivaron las causas penales contra los controladores, junto a testimonios de juristas, políticos y representantes del sector aéreo confirman que *los controladores no abandonaron sus puestos de trabajo *el 3 de diciembre de 2010. Afirmación que difundió el Gobierno para justificar la militarización del colectivo y el estado de alarma.



Imaginad de lo que son capaces si el riesgo fuera de vida o muerte.

Imaginadlo.


----------



## 917 (26 Feb 2020)

*Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *

En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *



Son hechos y nada más.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Feb 2020)

¿Y ellos, los que quieren imponernos?


----------



## 917 (26 Feb 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Son hechos y nada más.



El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales. 
Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.


----------



## El idiota (26 Feb 2020)

Si llevan siglos, digo milenios dominando a las masas por la fuerza....


----------



## Esflinter (26 Feb 2020)

Jojo estas ratas de foro viven acojonadas.
Si algún dia forman familia y consiguen trabajo se olvidaran de todas estas mamarrachadas


----------



## t_chip (26 Feb 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 15 años que comenzó el tema, con la LIVG. Todavía no veo las manifestaciones multitudinarias exigiendo su supresión.



Las manifestaciones son cosas de manginas, maricas y mujeres. 

Los hombres damos ostias y golpes de estado.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vilux (26 Feb 2020)

Quien tenga la secuencia incorrecta en la sangre portará de por vida la marca de la bestia. Ver mi firma...


----------



## 917 (26 Feb 2020)

El idiota dijo:


> Si llevan siglos, digo milenios dominando a las masas por la fuerza....



Pero ya no construimos Pirámides para ellos...


----------



## Vilux (26 Feb 2020)

917 dijo:


> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.



No hace falta un dictadura al descubierto. Las leyes de emergencia sanitaria son el instrumento ideal para suprimir derechos y que además sea la gente quien lo exija.

EL truco: difundir un test Paco Demier como el de mi firma...


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

917 dijo:


> El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.
> Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.



Claro que sí, wapi.


----------



## no me creo nada (26 Feb 2020)

Pillo sitio.

Yo creo que esto del corona además de por lo político va por lo económico.


----------



## Vilux (26 Feb 2020)

no me creo nada dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarnos exactamente qué dice tu firma? ¿Qué se está buscando, qué secuencia genética es ésa, etc.?



La prueba Paco Demmier del coronavirus se basa en la técnica PCR que consiste en buscar una secuencia determinada (cebador o primer) que supuestamente pertenece al virus.

El caso es que los cebadores no son de ningún virus sino de origen humano, co lo cual cuaquiera puede dar positivo. Así se explica que esta supuesta pandemia aparezcan sin ton ni son en cualquier lado, con casos sueltos por aquí y por allá que no guardan relación alguna.

Las secuencias se pueden buscar en BLAST: Basic Local Alignment Search Tool


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Feb 2020)

Zapatero. PSOE. 2010. Huelga de controladores aéreos. Les mandó a la Guardia Civil a sus casas para obligarles a ir a trabajar a punta de pistola. La única vez que se ha decretado el Estado de Alarma en democracia.

Zapatero, Bambi, el buen chico, el pacifista. El sicario de Maduro.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

Ya se enlazó el vídeo de los controladores.

A todo el mundo le pareció muy bien en aquel momento que los militarizaran porque "eran casta".

Lo recuerdo muy bien.
Apoyo a la huelga de los controladores


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *



Son hechos y nada más.


----------



## Federación de estudiantes (26 Feb 2020)

917 dijo:


> Pero ya no construimos Pirámides para ellos...



Construimos las Torres gemelas y tiraron dos misiles hicieron un montaje para que todo el mundo dijese que fueran aviónes... Aunque eso de las pirámides hay que mirarlo bien. La gran pirámide de gizeh es una construcción demasiado compleja y resiste al paso del tiempo.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Feb 2020)

Extracto de un artículo en prensa escrita:

*"Estamos en guerra contra un enemigo desconocido e invisible y debemos confiar disciplinadamente en nuestros generales"

Fernando Salgado, "La Voz de Galicia"
El virus del pánico*


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Feb 2020)

es que a mi los nazis me caen como el culo, se supone que lo mismo que a ti, lo que pasa es que tu retraso no te da para darte cuenta de que los nazis y los fascistas hijos de puta son originarios de ese grupo de izmierdas socialistas que tu ignorantemente defiendes, y por cierto no es "Ornella" es "Orwell" vas a tener que regresar al cole de nuevo Jaimito, ahora hay una muy buena atención para ayudar cognitivamente a discapacitados mentales Jaimito, deberías probarlo....


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Feb 2020)

Parece ser que* cualquiera* es más revolucionario que estos señores:


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Feb 2020)




----------



## eL PERRO (1 Mar 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 15 años que comenzó el tema, con la LIVG. Todavía no veo las manifestaciones multitudinarias exigiendo su supresión.



De hecho, no solo no se planta nadie exigiendo la eliminacion total de tamaña aberracion, sino que todos los subnormales en masa, estan aplaudiendo con las orejas a un partido de charlatanes de feria que lo que estan exigiendo es SU AMPLIACION


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Mar 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Quien tenga la secuencia incorrecta en la sangre portará de por vida la marca de la bestia. Ver mi firma...



No veo tu firma ¿Que es eso de la secuencia incorrecta?


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2020)

Son los hechos.

Y nada más.







*Refuerzos de personal en los servicios de microbiología, medicina preventiva, 061, y la creación de equipos para la toma de muestras **en domicilios.* 
Sanidade adquirirá nuevo equipamiento para los hospitales para atender posibles casos de coronavirus

Sanidade busca mascarillas por el mundo
Las autoridades sanitarias españolas han comenzado a detectar una psicosis sobre este tipo de material sanitario, y ayer mismo denunciaron el supuesto *robo de unas 5.000 mascarillas y decenas de botes de gel de lavado* de manos en el Hospital Clínico Universitario de Valladolid, según Europa Press. Fuentes sanitarias apuntaron que al área quirúrgica solo puede acceder personal autorizado, por lo que podría haber sido algún trabajador del centro hospitalario. 

*Lo que* trae* de cabeza a la Administración es lo que se denomina el «evento de Madrid»*. En concreto, *los tres casos ingresados en Torrejón de Ardoz* (el varón de 77 años en estado grave, otro hombre de 50 años y una mujer de 46) y el hombre de 66 años, también en estado grave, del Carlos III. *Ninguno de ellos viajó al extranjero* y se desconoce cómo se contagiaron, ya que tampoco mantuvieron, hasta donde se sabe, contacto con terceras personas infectadas. 

España mantiene el escenario de contención ante el coronavirus


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Mar 2020)

Esos mentecatos que nos gobiernan...

*El coronavirus supera a Fernando Simón: pronosticó "algún caso" y van más de 120* 

Ya son 120 casos diagnosticados y subiendo. La cifra de infectados por coronavirus en España sigue aumentando de forma exponencial en España desde que la semana pasada se registrara el primer contagio local (en Sevilla).
Las autoridades sanitarias intentan transmitir calma pero lo cierto es que ya empiezan a dibujar un escenario de medidas excepcionales -cuarentenas- en Madrid y el País Vasco, donde más casos se han registrado. Concretamente, las poblaciones señaladas son Torrejón de Ardoz, donde el Ministerio de Sanidad investiga si el foco de contagio es una iglesia evangelista; y Vitoria, donde hay un profesional sanitario infectado.

El director del Centro de Alertas y Emergencias Sanitarias, *Fernando Simón*, reconoció este lunes en su comparecencia diaria que el número de afectados ha aumentado de forma "sustancial" desde el domingo, en apenas 24 horas.
Así pues, la realidad está superando todas las previsiones iniciales. Las del propio *Simón*, elogiado por su papel y su capacidad de comunicación en esta crisis sanitaria, eran mucho más optimistas cuando el pasado 31 de enero compareció para confirmar el primer positivo en España, concretamente en la isla de La Gomera. Se trató de un turista alemán.

Entonces pronosticó: *"Parece que la epidemia tiene posibilidades de empezar a remitir. Nosotros creemos que España no va a tener, como mucho, más allá de algún caso diagnosticado. Esperemos que no haya transmisión local. Si la hay, será transmisión muy limitada y muy controlada. Pero España tiene que trabajar en todos los escenarios posibles".

*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2020)

Recordad que el Coronavirus es SOLO un ensayo.

Un experimento.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Mar 2020)

Parece que alguno ya se va dando cuenta de las cosas:

Internacional - El CORONAVIRUS es una prueba de que la gente debe de obedecer al estado...


----------



## 4motion (6 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordad que el Coronavirus es SOLO un ensayo.
> 
> Un experimento.



Correcto, la antesala de lo que están PREPARANDO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad CPC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Mar 2020)

Se decreta el aislamiento de 16 millones de personas.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Mar 2020)

El avance de la epidemia motivó un aumento de compras de productos de necesidad básica ante una posible temporada con restricciones de movimiento.







Kit básico de cuarentena: así se preparan en EEUU para el coronavirus


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2020)

*La Ventana de Overton* describe con escalofriante exactitud cómo se puede cambiar* la percepción de la opinión pública *para que las ideas que antes se consideraban descabelladas sean aceptadas a lo largo del tiempo.

En principio ningún tabú escaparía a la eficacia de esta técnica. Por consiguiente, se podría cambiar de modo radical la valoración que la sociedad tiene actualmente de la eutanasia, el incesto, el bestialismo, la pederastia o el canibalismo, por poner sólo unos cuantos ejemplos. Para ello no se aplicaría un lavado de cerebro directo, sino una serie de técnicas avanzadas, cuyo desarrollo pasaría inadvertido para la sociedad.

Para mostrar de qué manera esta teoría explica cómo se pueden lograr los efectos deseados, conviene que nos centremos en un tabú concreto. Examinemos por ejemplo el canibalismo. Así pues, ¿cómo sería posible convertir en aceptable la ingesta de personas? ¿Cómo se opera ese cambio en las conciencias desde la fase de aversión hasta la de conformidad plena? En cinco etapas sucesivas, que a continuación describimos.

*PRIMERA ETAPA: DE LO IMPENSABLE A LO RADICAL*

En este primer estadio, la aprobación del canibalismo es todavía algo impensable. La práctica de comer carne de la propia especie se encuentra en el nivel más bajo de aceptación de la ventana de posibilidades de Overton (muy estrecha aún, por no decir cerrada a cal y canto), puesto que la sociedad considera ésta una acción repugnante y ajena a la moral pública. Es decir, la ventana está cerrada y de momento no se mueve.

Para modificar esta apreciación —y amparándose en la libertad de expresión—, se trasladaría esta cuestión a la esfera científica, sugiriendo que para los científicos no deberían existir temas tabú. En ese caso, podría realizarse un simposio etnológico sobre rituales exóticos de culturas ancestrales, para obtener declaraciones autorizadas sobre costumbres caníbales, forzando así la transición de la actitud negativa e intransigente original de la sociedad a una actitud más positiva y abierta.

Simultáneamente, se crearía un grupo radical de caníbales a fin de ser advertido y citado por numerosos medios de comunicación. Con esto ya se habría logrado el objetivo de la primera fase: eliminado el tabú, que la cuestión originalmente inaceptable empiece a discutirse.

*SEGUNDA ETAPA: DE LO RADICAL A LO ACEPTABLE*

En esta segunda etapa ya se persigue abiertamente la aprobación del canibalismo. Para que éste pueda ser aceptado hay que seguir divulgando las conclusiones de los «científicos», e insistir en lo oportuno que es no tener prejuicios sobre el tema, calificando de intransigentes a quienes se nieguen a adquirir conocimientos sobre el mismo.

Los que se resisten deben empezar a ser vistos como fanáticos que se oponen a la ciencia y a la ilustración. Mientras se condena públicamente a los intolerantes, es necesario crear un eufemismo, con la intención de que se pierda el significado directo del término original y sus connotaciones negativas, sustituyendo así la expresión original (canibalismo) por antropofagia, primero, y antropofilia, en último término. Paralelamente se crearía un precedente, histórico, mitológico, o inventado, que sirviera de referencia y pudiera ser utilizado como prueba de que la antropofilia es perfectamente legítima.

El uso combinado de medios de comunicación y grupos de presión convertiría en aceptable, más pronto que tarde, el hecho de que haya personas que incluyen en su menú diario carne de la propia especie.

*TERCERA ETAPA: DE LO ACEPTABLE A LO SENSATO*

Para convertir en sensato lo que en un principio era totalmente inaceptable, lo siguiente sería proponer que la ingesta de carne humana sea un derecho de todo hombre libre. Un lema apropiado podría ser el siguiente: «un hombre libre tiene derecho a decidir qué come».

Al mismo tiempo, seguiría siendo absolutamente necesario arrinconar a quienes piensan diferente, es decir, a cuantos todavía impugnan la consolidación de este pretendido derecho. Así, se acusaría a estas personas de radicales que odian la antropofilia, de retrógrados y extremistas que arrojarían en hogueras, si pudieran, no sólo a los caníbales, sino a los miembros de cualquier minoría.

A su vez, pretendidos expertos y personajes conocidos del mundo de la comunicación, insistirían en que a lo largo de la historia humana nos hemos comido unos a otros, sin que esto produjera extrañeza en aquellas sociedades…

Como hemos advertido, el objetivo de esta tercera etapa es que el canibalismo sea considerado una costumbre razonable.

*CUARTA ETAPA: DE LO SENSATO A LO POPULAR*

A continuación se debe poner toda la maquinaria del poder al servicio del ideal supremo. En este instante, los medios de comunicación, secundados por gente famosa y autoridades, hablan abiertamente de antropofilia. El canibalismo se convierte entonces en un tema predilecto de la industria del entretenimiento. El fenómeno asoma por primera vez en películas, letras de canciones comerciales, novelas y espectáculos televisivos. De repente, se produce también el ensalzamiento de personajes relevantes que en la historia practicaron la antropofilia, sirviendo de modelo a las multitudes.

El fenómeno pronto se vuelve imparable y multitudinario. Además, para reforzar su imagen positiva, los caníbales son presentados ante la opinión pública como víctimas de una sociedad represora, que les impide satisfacer sus apetitos, y comer lo que su cuerpo les pide.

*QUINTA ETAPA: DE LOS POPULAR A LO POLÍTICO*

El ideal ya está al alcance de la mano. En esta última etapa, la ventana de posibilidades de Overton, totalmente cerrada al principio, aparece ya a escasos centímetros de abrirse de par en par.

El arreón definitivo consiste en preparar la legislación para legalizar el fenómeno. Los partidarios de la legalización del canibalismo, incorporados en grupos de presión, se consolidan en el poder y crean encuestas con el fin de mostrar un alto porcentaje de partidarios de la legalización del fenómeno. Y de forma automática, como la fruta madura que cae por sí sola del árbol, se acaban estableciendo en la conciencia colectiva nuevos e incontestables dogmas: «se prohíbe la prohibición de comer personas»; «comer personas es un derecho»; «quienes se oponen a la antropofilia incurren en un delito de antropofobia»…

Como vemos, el movimiento de las ventanas es una estrategia perfectamente definida. Hemos contemplado el arco completo, pasando del rechazo absoluto al canibalismo (como uso totalmente ajeno a la moral pública) a su legalización y aprobación popular y política.

Decíamos al principio que la Ventana de Overton es una teoría política que describe con escalofriante exactitud cómo se puede cambiar la percepción de la opinión pública para que las ideas que antes se consideraban descabelladas sean aceptadas a lo largo del tiempo. Y hemos descrito cómo es posible. De hecho, el movimiento de las ventanas —que, como resulta evidente, es extrapolable a cualquier fenómeno—, no sólo se ha ensayado con éxito en el pasado, sino que se sigue aplicando con éxito en el presente…


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *La Ventana de Overton* describe con escalofriante exactitud cómo se puede cambiar* la percepción de la opinión pública *para que las ideas que antes se consideraban descabelladas sean aceptadas a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> En principio ningún tabú escaparía a la eficacia de esta técnica. Por consiguiente, se podría cambiar de modo radical la valoración que la sociedad tiene actualmente de la eutanasia, el incesto, el bestialismo, la pederastia o el canibalismo, por poner sólo unos cuantos ejemplos. Para ello no se aplicaría un lavado de cerebro directo, sino una serie de técnicas avanzadas, cuyo desarrollo pasaría inadvertido para la sociedad.
> 
> ...



CUALQUIER COSA podemos llegar a aceptar si el miedo es lo bastante alto.


ACEPTAR LO INACEPTABLE

*Multas de hasta 600.000 euros si no se sigue aislamiento





*
Un coche de la Guardia Civil vigila en Haro el aislamiento de las personas contagiadas con coronavirus en esta localidad de La Rioja


La delegada del Gobierno en La Rioja, María Marrodán, ha advertido este sábado que el no cumplir las medidas de aislamiento domiciliario impuestas por el coronavirus puede *conllevar una sanción económica de hasta 600.000 euros*.

Marrodán ha hecho esta afirmación durante una conferencia de prensa en la que ha comparecido junto a la consejera de Salud de La Rioja, Sara Alba.

Ambas han aludido a la situación de la epidemia de coronavirus en La Rioja y, de forma específica a lo que sucede en Haro, donde *se concentran 31 de los 39 casos positivos que hay en la comunidad autónoma*, "todos con un foco identificado y concreto".


Por esta situación* se han adoptado diferentes medidas*, como el acceso controlado al centro de salud de Haro y "reforzar el control del aislamiento domiciliario" de los afectados, en colaboración con las fuerzas de seguridad, en concreto con patrullas de la Policía Local de Haro y de la Guardia Civil.

Multas de hasta 600.000 euros si no se sigue aislamiento en Haro por el coronavirus


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2020)

Francia *prohíbe las concentraciones* de más de mil personas

El Gobierno francés ha anunciado este domingo que, para intentar prevenir nuevos contagios de coronavirus, se prohíben a partir de ahora las concentraciones de más de mil personas, *salvo algunas excepciones que se consideren "útiles"* como manifestaciones, el transporte público o los exámenes de ingreso. 

Francia prohíbe las concentraciones de más de mil personas


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *



Son los hechos.

Y nada más.


Italia extiende a todo el país la restricción de movimientos por el coronavirus

*"Todos los movimientos están prohibidos, excepto por necesidades demostrables"*, afirmó Conte en un discurso televisado. *Se extienden a todo el Estado las medidas que se habían activado en Lombardía y en otras 14 provincias.*


Un país bloqueado por el coronavirus: «Toda Italia debe quedarse en casa»

*"Toda Italia será un área protegida".* El primer ministro ha explicado que el país deja de regirse por las tres áreas (roja, verde o amarilla) de acuerdo con su situación sanitaria respecto a la epidemia de coronavirus.* Los movimientos en todo el país quedan prohibidos.*


----------



## Wamba (10 Mar 2020)

Hay algun hilo de supervivencia en el foro donde se explique con detenimiento el material a almacenar para sobrevivir?


----------



## 917 (10 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Son los hechos.
> 
> Y nada más.
> 
> ...



La estupidez es considerar que hay que restringir los derechos fundamentales y sacarvel Ejército a la calle. Eso es lo que le gustaría a la extrema derecha y no lo lograron ni en el cenit del terrorismo. 
El espejismo Tejero gusta mucho a los ultras


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Mar 2020)

El FMI pide a España medidas extraordinarias para afrontar la crisis del coronavirus

Las medidas que impone Madrid para frenar el avance del coronavirus


----------



## TapirMalayo (12 Mar 2020)

algunos derechos... hay que ir suspendiéndolos...


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2020)

TapirMalayo dijo:


> algunos derechos... hay que ir suspendiéndolos...



OVERTON funciona.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> OVERTON funciona.



La dictadura perfecta: aquella en la que los oprimidos piden ser oprimidos.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2020)

*Y TODO en la más absoluta CALMA...





*


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2020)

Estado de Alarma.

Qué sorpresa, verdad?


----------



## Adriano_ (13 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Y TODO en la más absoluta CALMA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te jode, sin nadie en la calle.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2020)

Hipergnosis dijo:


> No te jode, sin nadie en la calle.



Nadie se queja...

Todo el mundo es feliz...

"Mi labor es que seáis felices..."


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2020)

Cuando sabes que algo va a pasar y nadie te toma en serio...


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2020)

Buena suerte.


----------



## Saturnin (14 Mar 2020)

Ciertamente lo del coronavirus puede ser un pretexto para controlarnos más todavía.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Mar 2020)

Ah, ¿ pero hemos tenido alguna vez derechos fundamentales? Quizas en los papeles y supuestas leyes. En la práctica nunca. Somos un país de VASALLOS.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2020)

Saturnin dijo:


> Ciertamente lo del coronavirus puede ser un pretexto para controlarnos más todavía.



No lo dudo.

Este hilo lo empecé en FEBRERO. Antes del 8M y todo lo demás.

Ahí queda dicho.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

Avisados estábais.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Mar 2020)

Alguno se ilumina ahora y piensa en la "revolusión", cuando sólo le dejan salir a la calle con perro...
¿dónde estaban estos "revolusionarios", cuando metían (y meten) a la gente en la cárcel por cuestionar supuestos "hechos históricos"?
¿dónde estaban cuándo se han hecho leyes que hacen que todo hombre es culpable de lo que diga una loca con el pelo morao?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Alguno se ilumina ahora y piensa en la "revolusión", cuando sólo le dejan salir a la calle con perro...
> ¿dónde estaban estos "revolusionarios", cuando metían (y meten) a la gente en la cárcel por cuestionar supuestos "hechos históricos"?
> ¿dónde estaban cuándo se han hecho leyes que hacen que todo hombre es culpable de lo que diga una loca con el pelo morao?



Te recuerdo que este hilo es de antes del 8M, Vistalegre y todo lo demás.

Todo esto se veía venir, y se avisó.

¿Dónde carajo estabas tú?


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Te recuerdo que este hilo es de antes del 8M, Vistalegre y todo lo demás.
> 
> Todo esto se veía venir, y se avisó.
> 
> ¿Dónde carajo estabas tú?



Esperando esto, precisamente.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Esperando esto, precisamente.



Claro. Tú lo viste venir pero no avisaste de nada.

Y vienes AHORA a tocar los huevos.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Esperando esto, precisamente.



Claro. Tú lo viste venir pero no avisaste de nada.

Y vienes AHORA a tocar los huevos.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Mar 2020)

Comparar Vistalegre con el 8M es como comparar a Dios con un gitano, el 8M fue nacional con manifas de brujas por todo el territorio nacional, propagando a mansalva y Vistalegre es un puto recinto y encima no fue tanta gente porque muchos se lo olieron.
Además el 8M lo alentó el Estado con todas sus mass-mierda de chochopower, y Vistalegre lo organizó un partido marginal (según el gobierno)


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Comparar Vistalegre con el 8M es como comparar a Dios con un gitano



Te estoy dando fechas.

Gilipollas.

Consúltalas.


----------



## megamaxi (17 Mar 2020)

No había por ahí un subforo de conspiaciones al que mover esta sarta de tonterias?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)

megamaxi dijo:


> No había por ahí un subforo de conspiaciones al que mover esta sarta de tonterias?



¿No te has asomado a la ventana últimamente, verdad?


----------



## sifilus (17 Mar 2020)

Honk honk


----------



## Usersiter (17 Mar 2020)

Hasta que no vea que un día no puedo entrar en este foro EN EL QUE CADA UNO PONE LO QUE LE SALE DE LOS COJONES INCLUIDO YO, no me lo creeré del todo


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Mar 2020)




----------



## makwa (17 Mar 2020)

Esperando estoy: ¿Has dicho el derecho sacrosanto a la propiedad privada?
Ya era hora


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Mar 2020)

makwa dijo:


> Esperando estoy: ¿Has dicho el derecho sacrosanto a la propiedad privada?
> Ya era hora



No yo hablaba del sacrosanto derecho a la vida y la dignidad.

Pero bueno, estaba hablando con personas. 

Luego llegaste tú.


----------



## makwa (18 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No yo hablaba del sacrosanto derecho a la vida y la dignidad.
> 
> Pero bueno, estaba hablando con personas.
> 
> Luego llegaste tú.




La vida y la dignidad, vaya tonteria!
Los pobres no sabemos lo que es eso.
La casta de los que todo lo tienen se mean en ellos


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Mar 2020)

Cotejad las fechas.

Quiero recordar que este hilo se abrió ANTES del 8-M, ANTES de haber sido declarada la Pandemia, ANTES del Estado de Alarma, ANTES del cierre de fronteras, ANTES de que el gobierno dijera otra cosa que el Covid era banal y que no nos preocupáramos que ya estaban ellos ahí para eso.

ANTES.

Todo esto se veía venir.

Los que dicen que les pilló por sorpresa o son unos irresponsables, o unos mentecatos o unos* MENTIROSOS.*


Que no se nos olvide.


----------



## makwa (18 Mar 2020)

Es el tributo que debemos pagar al sistema económico, a nuestros acreedores, por deber 1,200.000.000.000, que ahora con la crisis se iran para arriba


----------



## Gus Goodman (19 Mar 2020)

Eso suena muy definido y generador. Gracias China por hacer caer la democracia realmente existente que no es más que la dialéctica de Estados de los depredadores naxigermanos y judeoanglosajines depredadores


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

OVERTON FUNCIONA.

Pasos previos para declarar el Estado de Excepción y de Sitio:

Urgente - Estoy escuchando la Secta y no paran de hablar de GUERRA


----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> OVERTON FUNCIONA.
> 
> Pasos previos para declarar el Estado de Excepción y de Sitio:
> 
> Urgente - Estoy escuchando la Secta y no paran de hablar de GUERRA




Mentecato no escuches la SECta"¿Quieres pillar el coronabitxo?

Sólo intereconomia, la 13. la COPE y a Jimenezlosantos


----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

"Hola soy el enemigo. ¿Está el coronavirus? Que se ponga de parte del que va vestido de lagarterana"


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

makwa dijo:


> "Hola soy el enemigo. ¿Está el coronavirus? Que se ponga de parte del que va vestido de lagarterana"



Mal deben estar en el gobierno cuando sus community´s están ya perdiendo las formas.


----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Mal deben estar en el gobierno cuando sus community´s están ya perdiendo las formas.



¿ah que yo también soy CM!?. ¡Joder ya he ascendido a una categoría superior. 
¿Lo del Gobierno mal? Pero no tienen todos asegurada la paga vitalicia ya? pa que más
Un poco de humor ¿Te parece perder las formas?
¿Has notado últimamente que te seguían por la calle? ¿verdad que todos te están criticando por la espalda para hundirte?¿Conspira el gobierno y demás instituciones contra ti?¿Tienes la mirilla de tu casa escondida en un lateral insospechado de tu puerta y los vidrios ahumados o cegados para que no te vean?
Has contestado SI a todas estas pregunta ¿VERDAD?
entonces no te preocupes porque tu integridad intelectual está integra y eres un ejemplo a seguir. sigue por ese camino.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




OK muy bodido. Aun te quedan miles más de lemas. aquí todos sabemos de sloganes. Es lo mejor para no sudar mucho con la frente no se derrita el cerebro.


----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

minutos musicales.

"Erbarme dich, mein gott"


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Cotejad las fechas.
> 
> Quiero recordar que este hilo se abrió ANTES del 8-M, ANTES de haber sido declarada la Pandemia, ANTES del Estado de Alarma, ANTES del cierre de fronteras, ANTES de que el gobierno dijera otra cosa que el Covid era banal y que no nos preocupáramos que ya estaban ellos ahí para eso.
> 
> ...



¿Que pasará en los próximos meses? ¿Veremos suprimidas todas nuestras libertades individuales?


----------



## makwa (19 Mar 2020)

Ali-Abolqasem Paletokhan dijo:


> ¿Que pasará en los próximos meses? ¿Veremos suprimidas todas nuestras libertades individuales?



Fijo. Lo ha dicho Raulisimol "Nostradamus". Se lo ha susurrado una vocecita al lóbulo de su pabellon auditivo


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

Ali-Abolqasem Paletokhan dijo:


> ¿Que pasará en los próximos meses? ¿Veremos suprimidas todas nuestras libertades individuales?



No descarto que declaren en Estado Excepción y de Sitio. *Overton funciona*, en la Sexta (propaganda del gobierno, es muy útil para saber lo que nos preparan) ya hablan de que "estamos en guerra". Nos van untando bien de vaselina.

De todas maneras, esto es todo un ensayo (ya se había dicho) sólo están tanteando cómo se comporta la gente.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

Homenaje a un hilo del forero cimarrón sobre el mismo tema:







OBEY


Cuantas más veces se diga, mejor.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

Quiero recordar que este hilo se comenzó en Febrero.

*ANTES* del 8-M, *ANTES* del Estado de Alarma, *ANTES *de la declaración de la PANDEMIA, *ANTES* del Confinamiento...


*ANTES*

De aquella las "preocupaciones" del gobierno eran estas:


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2020)

Todo sale según lo planeado.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Quiero recordar que este hilo se comenzó en Febrero.
> 
> ANTES del 8-M, ANTES del Estado de Alarma, ANTES de la declaración de la PANDEMIA, ANTES del Confinamiento...
> 
> De aquella las "preocupaciones" del gobierno eran estas:



Ya a final del 2019 el puto The Economist nos había dicho *LO QUE TENÍAN PLANEADO

Fijáos en la portada.

¿No veis a la derecha unos aviones "fumigando" alguna cosa, y en la misma imagen una especie de microrganismos vistos al microscopio?







Nos estaban contando sus planes.

OVERTON WORKS

*


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2020)

En 1995 ya nos lo habían advertido.

*1995*


----------



## cimarrón (22 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En 1995 ya nos lo habían advertido.
> 
> *1995*


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Mar 2020)

Todo es parte de un plan.

Una prueba más. "Aparecen" CM's alabando la situación actual.

Ejemplo:

Sociedad: - La NATURALEZA se está volviendo a recuperarse de todos los daños humanos.

El CM dice:
*No hay apenas contaminación acústica y se oyen los pájaros al fondo cantando, se han avistado liebres paseando felizmente por calles que antes solo había humanos con sus coches haciendo ruido.*
_*También imagino que muchos animales se sentirán por un tiempo libres en este mundo que también les pertenece y muchos pájaros que estaban desapareciendo por la caza furtiva volverán a procrear.*_
*Espero que esto nos enseñe a respetar más el mundo en el que vivimos y que todos lo tenemos que compartir felizmente.*


Overton funciona de puta madre.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Mar 2020)

TODO LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO ESTABA ANUNCIADO SOBRADAMENTE.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Mar 2020)

a las masas de blancos no, por eso tanto afan en traer invasores.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2020)

Año 2010


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2020)

Vídeo del año 2012


----------



## Kalanders (25 Mar 2020)

A parte de lo que indica el op, que será escalonado, más nos deberíamos preparar ya que será en menor plazo la supresión del cash sano.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2020)

Hace ya más de 10 años que Matt Leacock nos presentó este juego COOPERATIVO que debería estar en todas las escuelas. Saber entenderse con los demás, trabajar por un objetivo común, coordinar las acciones individuales tendrían que ser materia obligatoria en los centros educativos.

Hace ya más de 10 años. 







Pandemic – Tienda Mab


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2020)




----------



## Str3frt (27 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



me comen los huevos los maderos y el estado


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2020)

Str3frt dijo:


> me comen los huevos los maderos y el estado



Claro que sí, wapi.

Díselo la próxima vez que te pidan la documentación.


----------



## arrestado en casa (27 Mar 2020)

para eso han montado esto...espérate que no acabemos DENTRO de China, junto con Italia


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2020)

No lo dudéis.

*La Alianza Chino-Estadounidense ha venido para quedarse.*

Os dejo aquí su propaganda (ellos son "los chicos buenos"):



*La dictadura mundial ya está aquí.*


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Mar 2020)

De momento ya han suprimido el derecho de empresarios y empresarias a despedir.

¿qué bien eh?


----------



## Catalega (27 Mar 2020)

Llegará el día, eso me temo, porque estamos en manos de los comunistas...


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2020)

Catalega dijo:


> Llegará el día, eso me temo, porque estamos en manos de los comunistas...



Pues no habéis visto nada.


----------



## Chapapote1 (27 Mar 2020)

Pues el op ha acertado y eso que lo puso antes de todo esto. Lo que me fastidia es que todo lo que han dicho otros, que se consideraban magufadas, se van cumpliendo.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2020)

El Estado crea el problema.

El Estado crea "la solución"
Operación COVID-19: así debes alimentarte durante el confinamiento


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2020)

Hace ya tiempo que no pasa por aquí.

Supongo que ya se dio cuenta (al fin) de lo que está pasando.


----------



## terraenxebre (28 Mar 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Ferreras: "Hay ya cuatro menores con coronavirus"*
> 
> Ahora mismo.



Y a pie, la OMS diciendo que se eviten sobrereacciones


Queda dicho


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es incuestionable. El Estado es el que dice cuándo te tienes que levantar, cuándo tienes que ir a trabajar (o a fichar al paro) cuándo cambiar la hora de tu reloj, *qué alimentos tienes que comer...*
> 
> ...



Nos dicen, claramente, qué podemos comer y qué no:

La Guardia Civil publica el listado de alimentos básicos que justifican ir al supermercado


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Abr 2020)

Yussuf al-Paletek dijo:


> ¿Que pasará en los próximos meses? ¿Veremos suprimidas todas nuestras libertades individuales?



Lo que estamos viendo es una progresión.

Es parte del plan que tienen previsto. El objetivo final es tener una población asustada, sumisa y reducida, que sea incapaz de defenderse en un Nuevo Orden Mundial que no será otra cosa que una DICTADURA GLOBAL.

Por favor, ved este vídeo. Aquí se explica todo:


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (4 Abr 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 277018



Viruelo es el que menos me preocupa de todos.


----------



## Kalanders (4 Abr 2020)

Mentalizando a la plebe...

Slavoj Zizek: "El coronavirus nos obliga a elegir entre el comunismo global o la ley de la jungla"

Slavoj Zizek: "El coronavirus nos obliga a elegir entre el comunismo global o la ley de la jungla"


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Abr 2020)

Kalanders dijo:


> Mentalizando a la plebe...
> 
> Slavoj Zizek: "El coronavirus nos obliga a elegir entre el comunismo global o la ley de la jungla"
> 
> Slavoj Zizek: "El coronavirus nos obliga a elegir entre el comunismo global o la ley de la jungla"



La ventana de Overton funciona.

Incluso en Burbuja 

Mirad el hilo que sacaban hace no mucho tiempo:

Encuesta (1 de 2): anarquismo o totalitarismo?

Mentalizando al personal. Todo forma parte de un plan.

Insisto: Ved la Misión Anglosajona


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Abr 2020)

Gran hilo:

¿Bill Gates acaba de revelar la verdadera razón detrás de las cuarentenas?


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2020)




----------



## Billy Ray (6 Abr 2020)

Yo con lo que estoy totalmente aterrado, es con la facilidad con la que cualquier cacique puede imponer una dictadura en este país. Pasó con Puchol en cataluña y con el psoe en andalucia, ahora lo hace Sanchez con todo el país.

¿No tiene nuestra Constitución mecanismos para defenderse de un presidente o partido golpista o totalitario? ¿algún articulo o apartado que inhabilite al ejecutivo por negligencia, traición o extralimitación de funciones o competencias? ¿el poder judicial está realmente tan prostituido y tan infiltrado? ¿tampoco hay medios de control en los otros dos poderes sobre él? ¿que clase de mierda es esta?

Es una constitución realmente bananera, y ahora se le están viendo todas las verguenzas.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2020)

El Gobierno lanza una app con la excusa del virus que le permitirá saber si un ciudadano está donde dice

El Ministerio esgrime que «con el fin de *controlar las enfermedades transmisibles*, la autoridad sanitaria, además de realizar las acciones preventivas generales, podrá adoptar las medidas oportunas para el control de los enfermos, de las personas que estén o hayan estado en contacto con los mismos y del medio ambiente inmediato, así como las que se consideren necesarias *en caso de riesgo de carácter transmisible».*

En este contexto, se considera necesario el desarrollo de *«canales alternativos»* que proporcionen «información fiable» a los ciudadanos «a través de aplicaciones, asistente conversacional o página web que permitan aliviar la carga de trabajo de los servicios de emergencia de las distintas Administraciones Públicas con competencia en materia de salud», según se recoge en el BOE.

Así, el encargo a la Secretaría de Estado de Digilitación e Inteligencia Artificial supone el desarrollo de forma «urgente» de una aplicación informática que *permitirá al usuario realizar una autoevaluación* en base a los síntomas, y que pondrá a su disposición variada información sobre la enfermedad, además de consejos prácticos y recomendaciones. Esa aplicación, se explica, *«permitirá la geolocalización del usuario a los solos efectos de verificar que se encuentra en la comunidad autónoma en que declara estar».*



Estudio de movilidad

Además de esta iniciativa, el Ministerio de Sanidad quiere disponer también de «información real sobre la *movilidad de las personas en los días previos y durante el confinamiento».*

Su propósito, se explica, es «entender los desplazamientos de población para ver* cómo de dimensionadas están las capacidades sanitarias* en cada provincia».

Dicho estudio se realizará «a través del *cruce de datos de los operadores móviles*, de manera agregada y anonimizada» siempre, se aclara, cumpliendo con el reglamento europeo de protección y libre circulación de los datos personales. El responsable del tratamiento de esos datos será el *Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE)* y «los encargados del tratamiento serán los *operadores de comunicaciones electrónicas móviles*, con los que se llegue a un acuerdo».

Ese estudio se llama *DataCOVID-19* y ya existen experiencias similares, como la que en noviembre del año pasado anunció también el INE para conocer los *desplazamientos de los ciudadanos*. Entonces, se explicó que se pretendían conocer esos movimientos durante cuatro días laborales de noviembre (del 18 al 21); un domingo (el 24 de noviembre); un festivo (el 25 de diciembre); y dos días de verano (el 20 de julio y 15 de agosto, también festivo).

Para su ejecución, se recurrió a Telefónica, Vodafone y Orange, que debían suministrar información sobre el número de dispositivos en distintas «celdas» en las que se dividía el territorio nacional, pero, eso sí, * sin ofrecer información alguna sobre los números de teléfono ni por supuesto sus titulares. *El objetivo del INE era, en este proyecto, analizar desplazamientos más habituales, movimientos en vacaciones o incluso evaluar la despoblación en el mundo rural, de una forma totalmente anónima. Es decir, esos datos ya los tienen las operadoras y lo que se hace es ponerlos a disposición del INE. *En ningún caso supondrá una geolocalización del usuario, porque el Gobierno no dispondrá de dicha información personal. *


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2020)

Géraldine Schwarz: “La espiral de pánico es peligrosa”


----------



## meusac (7 Abr 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo con lo que estoy totalmente aterrado, es con la facilidad con la que cualquier cacique puede imponer una dictadura en este país. Pasó con Puchol en cataluña y con el psoe en andalucia, ahora lo hace Sanchez con todo el país.
> 
> ¿No tiene nuestra Constitución mecanismos para defenderse de un presidente o partido golpista o totalitario? ¿algún articulo o apartado que inhabilite al ejecutivo por negligencia, traición o extralimitación de funciones o competencias? ¿el poder judicial está realmente tan prostituido y tan infiltrado? ¿tampoco hay medios de control en los otros dos poderes sobre él? ¿que clase de mierda es esta?
> 
> Es una constitución realmente bananera, y ahora se le están viendo todas las verguenzas.



se los han cargado lo poco de mecanismos de control que quedaban


----------



## meusac (7 Abr 2020)

que asco de descendientes de la LOGSE


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2020)

*OVERTON funciona de PUTA MADRE.*

Felicidades a los responsables. Nos habéis metido en *una puta dictadura* y habéis conseguido *que la gente aplauda y baile.



"Quédate en casa y pórtate bien"




Chapó... 

¡Ni Goebbels !*


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Abr 2020)

Hay personas que son sencillamente MISERABLES.


----------



## Evangelion (11 Abr 2020)

Si


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Abr 2020)

Evangelion dijo:


> Si



¿Eres una ameba?

Lo digo desde el respeto que se le tiene a cualquier troll de los que merodean estos lares. No con ánimo de ofender.


----------



## Adriano_ (11 Abr 2020)

Hilo profético


----------



## Adriano_ (11 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *OVERTON funciona de PUTA MADRE.*
> 
> Felicidades a los responsables. Nos habéis metido en *una puta dictadura* y habéis conseguido *que la gente aplauda y baile.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Una PANDEMIA GLOBAL que nunca sea erradicada del todo es el método perfecto para tener el mundo entero "en cuarentena". *Sólo los "sanos", sólo los obedientes, sólo los "buenos" estarán a salvo.*
> 
> Nosotros decidiremos quienes son los buenos. Nosotros decidimos LA VERDAD.
> 
> ...



*"Nosostros decidimos quiénes son los "sanos"

La Fiscalía de Asturias pide la hospitalización forzosa de un paciente con síntomas de coronavirus*


----------



## basura_inmunda (14 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *OVERTON funciona de PUTA MADRE.*
> 
> Felicidades a los responsables. Nos habéis metido en *una puta dictadura* y habéis conseguido *que la gente aplauda y baile.
> 
> ...



Al principio de la cuarentena me hacia gracia y me animaba. Ahora ya no tiene efecto.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2020)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Al principio de la cuarentena me hacia gracia y me animaba. Ahora ya no tiene efecto.



¿El qué te animaba?

¿Los aplausos?


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2020)

*GOBIERNO DE ESPAÑA:*

"La* unidad de acción* es exigible a la ciudadanía"








No se puede decir más claro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *GOBIERNO DE ESPAÑA:*
> 
> "La* unidad de acción* es exigible a la ciudadanía"
> 
> ...



*Ein Volk, Ein Reich, Ein Führer!*


----------



## Spock (14 Abr 2020)

*Coronavirus = DictaduraVirus. *
La élite gobernante quieren destruir la democracia, nuestros derechos civiles y Libertades amparándose/justificandose en el "combate de la epidemia" nos quieren injectar en vena el *DictaduraVirus*. Ahora la pregunta es: ¿Nos dejaremos arrebatar nuestras *LIBERTADES* por un grupo de políticos con aspiraciones a *dictadorzuelos de poca monta*?. Recordemos como los Alemanes lucharon por su Libertad cuando lograron la caída del Régimen Dictatorial Comunista y su *emblema opresor* el muro de Berlín.

*Rebelion en Berlin. Se niegan a meterse en casa. Video. 

La Caída del Muro Comunista de Berlín. 
*
======================================
*Estado Policial - Restricciones:*
- Distanciamiento Social (Ingeniería Social).
- Vigilancia con Drones.
- Control de movimiento de las personas con los Móviles GPS (Geolocalización).
- Renunciar Derechos para imponer la Esclavitud en Régimenes Policiales.
- Lista de Libertades restringidas actualmente:
Libertad de culto (las iglesias están cerradas), la libertad de movimiento (todo el mundo es exhortado a permanecer en casa), la libertad de Reunión.
======================================





*Estado policial - Wikipedia*
Un *Estado policial* es un Estado donde el gobierno mantiene un *estricto control* sobre la sociedad, particularmente a través de la *supresión* de las libertades civiles y a menudo mediante una fuerza de policía secreta y un gran despliegue e inversión en *mecanismos de vigilancia*. Esto implica que el control por el gobierno contradice la voluntad de los individuos que están siendo controlados. Así, un Estado policial es inherentemente antidemocrático y es similar a la ley marcial.
======================================





Ahora se *trata de salvar vidas* (LA EXCUSA) , y el precio a pagar va a ser una renuncia colectiva a las libertades *(DICTADURA)*. Viene un nuevo orden político, social y ECONÓMICO* (ORDEN TOTALITARIO).* De la crisis financiera surgieron Obama y el Tea Party, de la *Gran Depresión* salieron Hitler y Franklin Delano Roosvelt. ¿Por dónde tiraremos ahora?”, se pregunta el sociólogo *Anthony Radcliffe*.
======================================
*Ha comenzado en Gran Bretaña el debate sobre la sociedad del futuro y qué derechos están dispuestos los ciudadanos a renunciar.*
*La libertad o la vida**. (Falso Dilema). *


Spoiler



Las siete palabras que más miedo inspiran en el idioma inglés son “soy del gobierno y vengo a ayudar”, decía el ex presidente norteamericano Ronald Reagan, apóstol del individualismo y de un Estado lo más pequeño posible de bajos impuestos. Ahora, *con la epidemia*, tanto en Gran Bretaña como en los Estados Unidos y muchos otros lugares, los ciudadanos, impotentes, confían en que sus líderes tomen las decisiones más sabias y hallen una solución.

En el Reino Unido, según una *encuesta*, un 86% de los votantes se declaran dispuestos a sacrificar *libertades civiles* con tal de paliar las consecuencias del coronavirus, y la *policía* se ha arrogado ya unos *poderes sin precedentes* en este país, donde no hay carnet de identidad y ni siquiera es obligatorio llevar en el coche el permiso de conducir. De repente se especula con toda naturalidad con la emisión de una especie de *salvoconductos* o “*pasaportes de inmunidad*” para que quienes ya han pasado la Covid-19 puedan abandonar el teletrabajo, viajar y vivir como se vivía antes. Y *el resto*, a seguir confinados en sus casas. Parece el argumento de una *película distópica, de*_* Los juegos del hambre* _, con la ciudadanía dividida en tribus urbanas.


Régimen Comunista Chino usa Drones para vigilar a su población.

Como las *reglas del confinamiento* no son tan estrictas como en España, Francia o Italia, y el tiempo parece de verano en el puente de Semana Santa, las autoridades han recurrido a *drones* para vigilar que la gente no vaya de excursión a los parques nacionales y las costas, lanchas patrulleras y agentes en tablas de surf se dedican a ahuyentar a aquellos que osan a ir a las playas de Cornualles en *desafío a las reglas de distancia social*, se han establecido controles de carretera para impedir el acceso a las segundas residencias, y la policía incluso ha tirado un tinte negro en las aguas de un lago idílico para que los turistas y los senderistas no se sientan tentados de visitarlo. Aquí, *lo nunca visto*.

La bolsa o la vida, amenazaba el bandolero Dick Turpin, que operaba desde el_ Spaniards Inn _de Hampstead, un pub cerrado como todos. La libertad o la vida, dice ahora el Estado. De un plumazo se han acabado la *libertad de culto* (las iglesias están cerradas), la *libertad de movimiento* (todo el mundo es exhortado a permanecer en casa), la *libertad de reunión* (no se puede salir a pasear más que con otra persona, y las fiestas, mítines y celebraciones están estrictamente prohibidos). El *control* de dónde se encuentra cada uno y quiénes son sus contactos mediante aplicaciones del teléfono móvil (y tal vez *collarines electrónicos*) se halla a la vuelta de la esquina como un paso hacia el progresivo retorno al trabajo y la normalidad. La *pandemia* es la excusa perfecta, dicen los *defensores de las libertades civiles*, para que los gobiernos espíen cibernéticamente y *marquen* mucho más de cerca a sus ciudadanos. El *1984* de *George Orwell* se está haciendo realidad a marchas forzadas en el 2020, sólo con treinta y seis años de retraso. ¿Han de ser los *policías ciudadanos en uniforme*, o *una jerarquía no disciplinada que opera a las órdenes del Gran Hermano sobre una base legal arbitraria*? En Gran Bretaña el debate ha comenzado, y con *virulencia*, antes de que se supere la crisis.

“En el 2008 se salvó a los bancos, y el precio a pagar fue el deterioro del *Estado de bienestar*, sanidad incluida (algo que estamos pagando muy caro), y la disminución de los servicios sociales. Ahora se *trata de salvar vidas* (LA EXCUSA) , y el precio a pagar va a ser una renuncia colectiva a las libertades *(DICTADURA)*. Viene un nuevo orden político, social y ECONÓMICO* (ORDEN TOTALITARIO).* De la crisis financiera surgieron Obama y el Tea Party, de la *Gran Depresión* salieron Hitler y Franklin Delano Roosvelt. ¿Por dónde tiraremos ahora?”, se pregunta el sociólogo *Anthony Radcliffe*.

Boris Johnson (que ha mejorado mucho desde que fue ingresado en la UCI y ya camina por el hospital) fue elegido para sacar al Reino Unido de la Unión Europea a base de una sobredosis de nacionalismo inglés, pero no para llevar el timón en una pandemia. “La política de vaudeville no sirve ahora para nada –señala Thomas Henderson, profesor de Ciencias Sociales–. Lo que necesita el país es un dirigente con un compás moral sólido”. El primer ministro se pasó la vida ensayando el papel de Falstaff, pero se encuentra con que tiene que interpretar el de Enrique V, que en tiempos de guerra lidera en base al buen juicio, el carisma y la convicción.

Siempre ha habido dos Gran Bretaña, la de_ Retorno a Brideshead _y la de las películas de Ken Loach. El Brexit amplió la brecha a las de los viejos y jóvenes, los intelectuales cosmopolitas y los habitantes del campo, la gente con y sin estudios. Una *nueva división* se avecina, la de los *infectados* y los que no, los* libres* y los *presos*.



*===============================
¿Qué prefieres vivir o ser libre?. (FALSO DILEMA). *
*Falso dilema - Wikipedia*
*


Spoiler



La falacia lógica del falso dilema involucra una situación en la que se presentan dos puntos de vista como las únicas opciones posibles, cuando en realidad existen una o más opciones alternativas que no han sido consideradas. Las dos alternativas son con frecuencia, aunque no siempre, los puntos de vista más extremos dentro de un espectro de posibilidades. En vez de tales simplificaciones extremistas suele ser más apropiado considerar el rango completo de opciones, como en la lógica difusa. El falso dilema también es conocido como dilema falsificado, falacia del tercero excluido, falsa dicotomía, falsa oposición, falsa dualidad, falso correlativo o bifurcación.
=============================
Falacia - Wikipedia

En lógica, una falacia (del latín fallacia ‘engaño’) es un argumento que parece válido, pero no lo es. Algunas falacias se cometen intencionalmente para persuadir o manipular a los demás, mientras que otras se cometen sin intención debido a descuidos o ignorancia. En ocasiones las falacias pueden ser muy sutiles y persuasivas, por lo que se debe poner mucha atención para detectarlas.


*


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Abr 2020)

Spock dijo:


> *Coronavirus = DictaduraVirus. *
> La élite gobernante quieren destruir la democracia, nuestros derechos civiles y Libertades amparándose/justificandose en el "combate de la epidemia" nos quieren injectar en vena el *DictaduraVirus*. Ahora la pregunta es: ¿Nos dejaremos arrebatar nuestras *LIBERTADES* por un grupo de políticos con aspiraciones a *dictadorzuelos de poca monta*?. Recordemos como los Alemanes lucharon por su Libertad cuando lograron la caída del Régimen Dictatorial Comunista y su *emblema opresor* el muro de Berlín.
> 
> *Rebelion en Berlin. Se niegan a meterse en casa. Video.
> ...



Sólo hay una forma política peor que la DICTADURA, y es la *DICTADURA VOLUNTARIA*

Lo más grave es que seamos CÓMPLICES.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2020)

"*El de España es uno de los confinamientos más duros*. El decreto de alarma y sus reediciones encierra a la ciudadanía en sus casas, y la vigilancia policial se expande con medidas coercitivas. Las razones sanitarias de esta decisión no las discute nadie, *pero detrás hay también motivaciones políticas. Motivaciones políticas que miran hacia la UE*, según analiza *Arantxa Elizondo*, presidenta de la *Asociación Española de Ciencia Política"*

- "Incluso en Italia –no en todo el territorio- se ha podido salir a hacer algo de ejercicio en aras de la salud física y mental pese al impacto de la pandemia (...) *No creo que la Europa del Norte sea más cívica. Pero no nos han dado la opción”*. Detrás de estas medidas tan duras, analiza esta profesora de Ciencia Política (*Universidad del País Vasco*) *el Gobierno quiere enviar un mensaje a Europa, especialmente en un contexto en el que se va a necesitar ayuda económica"*

- "*La libertad de la población se ofrece como sacrificio. Salir a dar un paseo, caminar con un niño, ir a correr manteniendo distancias es un punto clave y gratuito en la salud física y mental de la población"*

- "Poner en duda de forma sutil que esta sociedad no está preparada para un confinamiento menos férreo, para que el ciudadano pueda moverse con la responsabilidad individual de frenar la pandemia es socavar la cultura democrática"

- "La inconsciencia de algunas autoridades anunciando o implementando medidas draconianas incompatibles con los derechos fundamentales, así como* la docilidad de los ciudadanos al aceptar la vulneración de sus derechos contando incluso con la colaboración de algunos sujetos que se han convertido en delatores privados. Todo ello es justo lo que ocurre en cualquier dictadura*”.

- "El beneficio de salir un rato es muy alto. La lástima “es que no vamos a poder comprobarlo”, la sociedad no va a poder medirse a si misma (...) A medida que pasan los días buena parte de la sociedad da sobradas muestras de civismo. Incluso, señala Elizondo, *es llamativa la resignación con la que la gente está siguiendo el duro confinamiento en España*"

- "*Los neoyorquinos no tienen prohibido salir a la calle. Pueden ir a comprar, a aliviar al perro, a caminar sin rumbo o con los niños, a hacer deporte*. Por eso también son reales las imágenes de los parques en los que corredores, paseantes o ciclistas merodean como si en apariencia todo fuera normal"

- "*Con la llegada del buen tiempo y las temperaturas estivales, resulta cada vez más difícil mantener en Francia la disciplina del confinamiento, pese a las multas que se imponen. Otra regla muy criticada es que grandes parques públicos estén cerrados.* Eso obliga a la gente a pasear o correr en espacios limitados. Hay un contraste de derechos entre las áreas urbanas muy densas y los barrios acomodados, con casas individuales o complejos residenciales vallados, que disponen de jardines privados y libertad casi ilimitada para estar al aire libre. *Las desigualdades sociales son muy visibles en tiempos de confinamiento*"

- "En Alemania también la posibilidad de salir a correr, practicar cualquier deporte individual, o pasear, lo cual supone una vía de escape hacia el aire libre, siempre y cuando se respeten estrictas disposiciones sobre número de personas, adscripción domiciliaria y distancia interpersonal. Así, se debe guardar la distancia mínima de 1,5 metros. Y a la calle se puede salir únicamente solo; o con otros miembros de la familia residentes en el mismo domicilio; *o en compañía de otra persona aunque esta no viva en el mismo domicilio*. Esto último busca evitar depresión y tristeza en personas que viven solas, y que así pueden juntarse en la calle con otra persona. También así *dos amigos pueden salir juntos a correr*".

Correr, el dilema de las libertades


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2020)

Como *El Poder* nos vuelve monstruos.


----------



## BLAS DE LEZO ESP (15 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Ideas y visiones de la sociedad que me ha tocado vivir +hd

Te gustará.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2020)

BLAS DE LEZO ESP dijo:


> Ideas y visiones de la sociedad que me ha tocado vivir +hd
> 
> Te gustará.



Te doy el thanks por contribuir al hilo, pero por lo que he visto, en tu enlace vienes a decir que el NAZISMO es el desenlace final y que también es deseable.

Yo en este hilo (abierto en Febrero de este año) vengo a DENUNCIAR que el nacional-socialismo al que NOS ESTÁN LLEVANDO.

Estoy *DENUNCIANDO ESTA SITACIÓN DESDE ANTES DEL DECRETO DE ALARMA COMO LO QUE ES: UN VERDADERO CRIMEN.*

En ningún momento estoy a favor del nazismo así como denuncio todas las maniobras de este *gobierno nacional-socialista* para llevarnos hasta la DICTADURA TOTAL que están persiguiendo.

Espero que quede bien claro.


----------



## BLAS DE LEZO ESP (15 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Te doy el thanks por contribuir al hilo, pero por lo que he visto, en tu enlace vienes a decir que el NAZISMO es el desenlace final y que también es deseable.
> 
> Yo en este hilo (abierto en Febrero de este año) vengo a DENUNCIAR que el nacional-socialismo al que NOS ESTÁN LLEVANDO.
> 
> ...



Ni mucho menos creo que es lo deseable, estoy en contra de cualquier tipo de dictadura para mí lo más importante es la independencia del individuo

Cosa que no ampara ningún régimen.

No olvidemos que los nazis son nacional socialistas


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2020)

BLAS DE LEZO ESP dijo:


> Ni mucho menos creo que es lo deseable, estoy en contra de cualquier tipo de dictadura para mí lo más importante es la independencia del individuo
> 
> Cosa que no ampara ningún régimen.
> 
> No olvidemos que los nazis son nacional socialistas



Por supuesto.

Este gobierno es nacional socialista, creo que la gente se va dando cuenta ya, y hay que sacarlos del poder cuanto antes.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2020)

*El socialismo* tiende por su propia naturaleza a la dictadura como movimiento *colectivista totalitario* que es:


----------



## Hipérbole (17 Abr 2020)

No me había dado cuenta de este hilo (no suelo entrar en este sección del foro), pero es impresionante, sobre todo porque se inició antes de que ocurriera lo que está sucediendo. Aunque ya había evidencias, incluso en los mismos medios (mass media) de "preparación mental" para una hipotética pandemia. 

Así será nuestra próxima pandemia global

_"A pesar de los esfuerzos de gobiernos y organismos para prepararse para lo peor, el mundo no está preparado para un brote mundial de una enfermedad contagiosa mortal"._

El mundo tiene que prepararse para la próxima gran pandemia letal

_"Un comité de expertos entrega a la ONU un análisis sobre el riesgo de una emergencia sanitaria global y qué hay que hacer para prevenirla. ¿La mayor amenaza? *Una gripe masiva y mortal*"._


Fijaos a qué enfermedad se refieren.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> No me había dado cuenta de este hilo (no suelo entrar en este sección del foro), pero es impresionante, sobre todo porque se inició antes de que ocurriera lo que está sucediendo. Aunque ya había evidencias, incluso en los mismos medios (mass media) de "preparación mental" para una hipotética pandemia.
> 
> Así será nuestra próxima pandemia global
> 
> ...



Claro que había evidencias.

Sólo había que aplicar el sentido común. CUALQUIERA PODÍA VERLO.

Yo no soy adivino, sólo me limito a observar lo que tengo alrededor.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Abr 2020)

Ja...

este hilo no sale en el buscador del foro ni aunque lo pongas exactamente igual...

como se explica?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2020)

BILL GATES DIMISIÓN dijo:


> Ja...
> 
> este hilo no sale en el buscador del foro ni aunque lo pongas exactamente igual...
> 
> como se explica?



Pues tienes razón.

Pero ya ves que el hilo existe. 

Debe ser algún tipo de trolleo que quieren hacer. No me sorprende mucho.


----------



## rejon (17 Abr 2020)

Puede que la libertad de expresión no pase por su mejor momento, pero en la actualidad contamos con una de las mejores herramientas para promoverla y defenderla: Internet. Es por eso que se inventan Ministerios de la verdad y otras formas para controlarnos. ¡Que no te engañen!


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Abr 2020)

Los militares ya patrullan *ARMADOS* por las calles.


----------



## Spock (18 Abr 2020)

*Tenéis que ver este vídeo. Es brutal.*

*Rocky sale a pasear durante la cuarentena del 2040. *
EDITO: Añado más vídeos (son buenísimos):


Spoiler


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Todo es parte de un plan.
> 
> Una prueba más. "Aparecen" CM's alabando la situación actual.
> 
> ...



Overton Window sigue con sus CMs:

David Quammen: Somos más abundantes que cualquier otro gran animal. En algún momento tenía que haber una corrección


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2020)

*Crónica de una crisis anunciada

*


----------



## Spock (19 Abr 2020)

*Pandemia - Distanciamiento Social (Ingeniería Social, Asexualidad, Plan Antinalista). *
*¿Pero qué LOCURA es ésta?. Miren lo que dice este "experto".*

Lo he visto al mediodía en la tele y nada más escuchar lo que dijo se me puso los pelos de punta.

Dió a entender que lo del *DISTANCIAMIENTO SOCIAL duraría por lo menos hasta el 2024* (o el 2022, no me acuerdo bien, pero ya de por sí es una putada).

Dicha frase esconde una *implicación sexual*: que te olvides de las putas si eres aficionado a ir.

Con razón están siempre repitiendo aquello de* "ya jamás se volverá a la normalidad"*...Menuda mierda.
===========================================





Represión sexual - Wikipedia
*Distanciamiento Social = Plan de Ingeniería Social que prohíbe las relaciones sexuales, plan Antinatalista de Reducción de la Población. 

"Ya jamás se volverá a la normalidad"= Plan de Ingeniería Social para rediseñar las conductas de la población en el ámbito de las relaciones laborales, sociales, sexuales, etc. 
===========================================
Ingeniería social (ciencia política) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
La ingeniería social es un término empleado en un doble sentido. Primero: esfuerzos para influir actitudes; relaciones y/o acciones sociales en la población de un país o región y, segundo: una manera de implementar o aproximar programas de modificaciones sociales. Ambas acepciones implican tentativas a gran escala, sea por gobiernos o grupos privados.
*


Spoiler



A pesar que por varias razones, el término ha sido imbuido de connotaciones negativas es necesario notar que, de hecho, toda ley y tentativa de organización social o civil —incluyendo Ordenamiento jurídico y territorial— tiene el efecto de cambiar el comportamiento y puede considerarse "ingeniería social". Las prohibiciones de asesinato, violación, suicidio, de tirar residuos en lugares indebidos, etc, son todas políticas destinadas a modificar comportamientos que son percibidos como indeseables. En la jurisprudencia británica y canadiense, se acepta que cambiar actitudes públicas sobre un comportamiento es una de las funciones claves de las leyes prohibitivas. Los gobiernos también influyen el comportamiento más sutilmente, a través de incentivos y desalientos incorporados, por ejemplo, en sus políticas impositivas.

Etiquetar una política como "ingeniería social" es a veces una cuestión de intenciones o percepciones. En la actualidad, el término se emplea con más frecuencia por parte de la derecha política para referirse al uso que, a su juicio, hace la izquierda de la ley o del poder político para tratar de modificar aspectos de las relaciones de poder social o la conducta o del comportamiento privado de las personas: por ejemplo, respecto a relaciones entre hombres y mujeres, o entre diferentes grupos étnicos o respecto a la salud individual. Los políticos conservadores en los Estados Unidos han acusado a sus oponentes de ingeniería social a través de su promoción de la corrección política, en la medida que se intenta cambiar las actitudes sociales al definir los lenguajes o actos aceptables e inaceptables. El conservadurismo y la derecha política también han sido acusados de intentos de ingeniería social que a juicio de la izquierda, promueven de costumbres sociales "de orden" y conductas derivadas de consideraciones morales o religiosas en relación al comportamiento privado de las personas, tales como la abstinencia sexual, y por tratar de hacer al ser humano más competitivo que lo que sería por naturaleza (ver pensamiento único).


*===========================================

Distanciamiento Social, Asexualidad. 
THX 1138 - Wikipedia*
Distopía - Wikipedia
Anexo: Distopías - Wikipedia


(0:59) No puedo estar lejos de ti, no puedo no ACERCARME A TI = DISTANCIAMIENTO SOCIAL.
Distanciamiento social = Asexualidad, Actividad sexual prohibida.
Equals (película) - Wikipedia
En una utopía distópica futurista, los ciudadanos, conocidos como "miembros", viven bajo el Colectivo, el cuerpo legislativo que supervisa las acciones de las personas. Los ciudadanos están mentalmente estabilizados y todas las emociones y la mayoría de las enfermedades están erradicadas, con emociones y *actividad sexual contrarias a las reglas de la sociedad*, y la concepción se realiza mediante inseminación artificial a través de una convocatoria de concepción.


----------



## Spock (19 Abr 2020)

*Roadmap del Golpe Tecno-Verde (Agenda 2030).*
*Agenda Gretariana* = 0 movilidad, prohibición del uso de coches que será reemplazado por las bicicletas (Norcorea Style), Teletrabajo, etc.
====================================





La Sexta = (Bulos, Newtral, Nueva Normalidad Carcelaria, Agenda 2030).
====================================
*¿Pero que burradas estoy escuchando?*.


Spoiler



*Manoliko*: La *nueva normalidad* es el nuevo mantra en *la sexta*. Están diciendo que nos acostumbremos a que *nada volverá a ser igual jamás*. Que si no mantenemos el *distanciamiento social* vendrán otras *pandemias*. Y ahora un *psicólogo* diciendo que los peores momentos son estos, que cuando llevemos *tres meses de confinamiento* nos habremos acostumbrado.

Esto es una puta pesadilla. Aún suponiendo que tuviesen razón en la propagación de pandemias ¿Qué puto sentido tiene vivir así? Toda la vida de casa al trabajo, el que tenga trabajo. *Sin libertad de movimientos*, sin poder ver a amigos y familiares que vivan lejos, sin conocer a nueva gente, sin poder ir a la playa ni a un restaurante...

Si esto es lo que van a intentar hacer me vuelvo *sologripista*. Todos a la puta calle y que se muera quien se tenga que morir (y asumo el riesgo que puedo ser uno de ellos).

Los mismos que no hicieron nada hasta que el *virus* estuvo totalmente fuera de control ahora quieren aprovechar para convertirnos en *puto ganado*.
===================================
*ChortinaPizpireta:* Si jaja creo que está viendo lo mismo que yo hace unos minutos, y lo estaba comentando con mi "pariento" que parece el *nuevo mantra* conjuntamente con lo de "*Es un Bulo*" , vamos que nos quieren dejar claro que nuestra nueva vida va a ser encerrados en casa sin restaurantes, salidas, conciertos, sin viajes, etc por varios años hasta 2024. Hijos dePut*** Lo están grabando en la mente de los corderos españoles (las charos y los Vicentes).

Has visto el video de este *tipo*, donde habla de este proceso justamente de aplazar la libertad hasta 2030 por la *Agenda 2030*? ¿ del abandono de las ciudades por los picos de infección, etc.
Ver archivo adjunto 293678


----------



## Andrei (19 Abr 2020)




----------



## dark.lekker (19 Abr 2020)

si


----------



## Spock (19 Abr 2020)

*Pandemia de Coronavirus = Distanciamiento Social, Asexualidad, 0 contacto sexual, Reducción de Población, Crisis económica, Desempleo masivo, RBU, gobiernos socialcomunistas. *
====================================





*¿Pero qué LOCURA es ésta?. Miren lo que dice este "experto".*
No tan oculto.*El NOM quiere hacer descender la población* sobre todo la autóctona de los países occidentales. Si la gente *no puede salir a ligar*, si además las tías tienen miedo por el rollo del Coronavirus, pues *menos parejas* y por lo tanto *menos niños* que en un futuro pudieran tener esas parejas. Si a ello le unimos el *macabro panorama económico* que se avecina o en el que estamos ya inmersos a ver quién es el valiente que se plantea formar una familia o ampliarla. Los que si seguirán teniendo niños si sabemos quiénes son: los moronegros,porque acaparan todas las ayudas por hijo prácticamente y las moras por tanto siguen pariendo como coneja. Para ellas tener hijos es un negocio cojonudos. *Los planes del NOM iban ya viento en popa con el feminismo radical, la ideología de género,el aborto* etc, pero necesitaban un *evento acelerador de la destrucción de la población blanca*, y este ha sido el *Coronavirus*. Si os fijáis los *países occidentales* son los más castigados.






*España - Seguimiento 24H de la Población (Móvil GPS):*
*Apps - Aplicaciones: El plan del Gobierno para rastrear a 30M de españoles con una app tras el confinamiento*
*España está analizando las opciones para lanzar una 'app' de rastreo de contactoues. ¿Cómo va a funcionar? ¿Va respetar tu privacidad? ¿Acabará el Gobierno en manos de Apple y Google?. 


Posible actividad de Inteligencia Artificial que escucha las conversaciones (Palabras clave) y monitoriza los estados de ánimo (stress, nerviosismo, alteración, etc). *


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2020)

Spock dijo:


> *Pandemia - Distanciamiento Social (Ingeniería Social, Asexualidad, Plan Antinalista). *
> *¿Pero qué LOCURA es ésta?. Miren lo que dice este "experto".*
> 
> Lo he visto al mediodía en la tele y nada más escuchar lo que dijo se me puso los pelos de punta.
> ...



El PLAN sigue adelante.

Para que la población quede en la cifra de 500.000.000 que estableció el MM es necesario reducir la población total en un 94%.

Las *Piedras Guía de Georgia* son una enorme escultura de granito en Georgia (Estados Unidos) conocida como el _Stonehenge estadounidense_. Mandadas a construir y colocar por una persona desconocida que las dejó pagadas al contado comprando también el terreno que ocupan, para marcharse después. y de la cual no se volvió a saber nada más.

Consisten en seis losas de granito de unas 100 toneladas. Una de las losas se encuentra situada en el centro, rodeada por cuatro, y una más se encuentra horizontalmente sobre las cinco anteriores. Todas ellas se encuentran alineadas según criterios astronómicos. 






En las superficies verticales de la piedra horizontal superior, aparece un mensaje más corto en escritura cuneiforme babilónica (norte), griego clásico (este), sánscrito (sur) y en jeroglíficos egipcios (oeste): _Que éstos sean los principios de una Edad de la Razón_.

El mensaje tallado de las losas es un conjunto de principios en ocho idiomas, uno por cada cara de las cuatro losas mayores. Según el movimiento del reloj, los idiomas son inglés, español, suahelí, hindi, hebreo, árabe, chino antiguo y ruso.

MANTENER LA HUMANIDAD A MENOSDE 500,000,000EN EQUILIBRIO PERPETUO CON LANATURALEZAGUIAR SABIAMENTE A LA REPRODUCCIÓNMEJORANDO LA CONDICIÓN YDIVERSIDAD DE LA HUMANIDADUNIR LA HUMANIDAD CON UNA NUEVALENGUA VIVIENTEGOBERNAR LA PASIÓN – LA FE – LATRADICIÓN –Y TODAS LAS COSASCON LA RAZÓN TEMPLADAPROTEGER A LOS PUEBLOS Y NACIONESCON LEYES IMPARCIALES YTRIBUNALES JUSTOSPERMITIR A TODAS LAS NACIONES QUESE GOBIERNEN INTERNAMENTERESOLVIENDO LAS DISPUTAS EXTERNASEN UN TRIBUNAL MUNDIALEVITAR LEYES MEZQUINAS YFUNCIONARIOS INÚTILESBALANCEAR LOS DERECHOS PERSONALESCON LAS OBLIGACIONES SOCIALESVALORAR LA VERDAD – LA BELLEZA –EL AMORBUSCANDO LA HARMONIA CON ELINFINITONO SER UN CANCER EN LA TIERRA –DEJARLE ESPACIO A LA NATURALEZA –DEJARLE ESPACIO A LA NATURALEZA


Georgia Guidestones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Spock (19 Abr 2020)

*Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible - Wikipedia**. *
*La Agenda 2030 de las Naciones Unidas decodificada: es un plan para la esclavitud global de la humanidad bajo el control de las corporaciones**. *


Spoiler



Esta semana, Michael Snyder publicó un importante artículo titulado La Agenda 2030: Este mes La ONU lanza un plan para un nuevo orden mundial con la ayuda del Papa .

Ese artículo hace referencia a este documento de la “Agenda 2030” de la ONUque impulsa un plan para el llamado “desarrollo sostenible” en todo el mundo.

Este documento describe nada menos que una *toma de control global del gobierno de cada nación en todo el planeta* . Los “objetivos” de este documento no son más que palabras clave para una *agenda fascista corporativa-gubernamental* que encarcelará a la humanidad en un devastador ciclo de pobreza mientras enriquece a las corporaciones globalistas más poderosas del mundo como Monsanto y DuPont.

Con el interés de ayudar a despertar a la humanidad, he decidido *traducir los 17 puntos de esta agenda 2030* para que los lectores de todo el mundo puedan entender lo que realmente exige este documento. Para realizar esta traducción, debes entender cómo los globalistas disfrazan sus agendas monopólicas en un lenguaje de “sentirse bien”.

Aquí está la traducción punto por punto. Observe cuidadosamente que en *ninguna parte este documento declara que “lograr la libertad humana” es uno de sus objetivos* .Tampoco explica cómo deben lograrse estos objetivos. Como verá aquí, cada punto de la agenda de la ONU debe lograrse a través del *control centralizado del gobierno y los mandatos totalitarios* que se asemejan al comunismo.

*Traducción del borrador de la “Agenda 2030 de la ONU para un gobierno “globalista” (controlado por intereses corporativos)*
*Objetivo 1) Terminar con la pobreza en todas sus formas en todas partes*

Traducción: Ponga a todos en el bienestar del gobierno, cupones de alimentos, subsidios de vivienda y folletos que los conviertan en esclavos obedientes del gobierno mundial. Nunca permitira que las personas se muevan hacia arriba para ayudarse a sí mismas. En lugar de eso, enseña la victimización masiva y la obediencia a un gobierno que proporciona dinero mensual de “subsidios” para artículos básicos como alimentos y medicinas. Llamémoslo “terminar con la pobreza”.

*Objetivo 2) Acabar con el hambre, lograr la seguridad alimentaria y una nutrición mejorada y promover la agricultura sostenible*

Traducción: Invade el planeta entero con OGM y semillas patentadas de Monsanto, al tiempo que aumenta el uso de herbicidas mortales bajo el falso reclamo de “aumento de la producción” de cultivos alimentarios. El ingeniero modificó genéticamente las plantas para estimular los químicos vitamínicos específicos sin tener idea de las consecuencias a largo plazo de la contaminación genética o los experimentos genéticos entre especies llevados a cabo abiertamente en un ecosistema frágil.

*Objetivo 3) Asegurar vidas saludables y promover el bienestar para todos a todas las edades*

Traducción: Mandato de más de 100 vacunas para todos los niños y adultos a punta de pistola, amenazando a los padres con el arresto y la prisión si se niegan a cooperar. Impulsar el uso de medicamentos intensivos en niños y adolescentes mientras se implementan programas de “detección”. Llame a los programas de “prevención” de medicamentos en masa y reclame que mejoran la salud de los ciudadanos.

*Objetivo 4) Garantizar una educación de calidad inclusiva y equitativa y promover oportunidades de aprendizaje permanente para todos*

Traducción: Promover una historia falsa y una educación simplista bajo los estándares de educación “Common Core” que producir trabajadores obedientes en lugar de pensadores independientes. Nunca permitirán que las personas aprendan la historia real, o de lo contrario se darán cuenta de que no quieren repetirla.

*Objetivo 5) Lograr la igualdad de género y empoderar a todas las mujeres y niñas*

Traducción: Criminalizar el cristianismo, marginar la heterosexualidad, demonizar a los hombres y promover la agenda LGBT en todas partes. El verdadero objetivo nunca es la “igualdad” sino la marginación y la vergüenza de cualquiera que exprese cualquier característica masculina. El objetivo final es feminizar la sociedad, creando una aceptación generalizada de la “obediencia suave” junto con las ideas autodestructivas de propiedad comunal y “compartir” todo. Debido a que solo la energía masculina tiene la fuerza para levantarse contra la opresión y luchar por los derechos humanos, la supresión de la energía masculina es clave para mantener a la población en un estado de aquiescencia eterna.

*Objetivo 6) Garantizar la disponibilidad y la gestión sostenible del agua y el saneamiento para todos*

Traducción: Permite que las corporaciones poderosas tomen el control de los suministros de agua de todo el mundo y cobren precios de monopolio para “construir una nueva infraestructura de suministro de agua” que “garantice la disponibilidad”.

*Objetivo 7) Garantizar el acceso a una energía asequible, confiable, sostenible y moderna para todos*

Traducción: Penalizar el carbón, el gas y el petróleo mientras impulsa los subsidios de energía “verdes” condenados al fracaso a nuevas empresas con muerte cerebral encabezadas por amigos de la Casa Blanca, quienes van a la bancarrota en cinco años o menos. Las nuevas empresas ecológicas producen discursos impresionantes y cobertura mediática, pero debido a que estas empresas están lideradas por idiotas corruptos en lugar de empresarios capaces, siempre van a la quiebra. (Y los medios esperan que no recuerde toda la fanfarria que rodea su lanzamiento original)


Meditation room: Sala de meditación y oración de las Naciones Unidas, altar satánico, la pintura del fondo muestra una hoz que representa el sacrificio humano y el planeta Saturno.

*Objetivo 8) Promover el crecimiento económico sostenido, inclusivo y sostenible, el empleo pleno y productivo y un trabajo decente para todos. *

Traducción: regular la desaparición de las pequeñas empresas con salarios mínimos obligatorios por el gobierno que harán quebrar sectores enteros de la economía. Obligar a los empleadores a cumplir con las cuotas de contratación de trabajadores LGBT, mientras que los niveles salariales en virtud de una economía de trabajo de planificación central dictada por el gobierno. Destruirá la economía de libre mercado y negará los permisos y licencias a aquellas compañías que no obedezcan los dictados del gobierno.

*Objetivo 9) Construir una infraestructura resiliente, promover la industrialización inclusiva y sostenible y fomentar la innovación. *

Traducción: Poner a las naciones en deuda extrema con el Banco Mundial, gastando dinero de la deuda para contratar corporaciones estadounidenses corruptas para construir proyectos de infraestructura a gran escala que atrapen a las naciones en desarrollo en una espiral interminable de deudas. Vea el libro _Confessions of an Economic Hit Man_ de John Perkins para entender los detalles de cómo este esquema se ha repetido innumerables veces en las últimas décadas.

*Objetivo 10) Reducir la desigualdad dentro y entre los países. *

Traducción: Castigue a los ricos, a los emprendedores y a los innovadores, confiscando casi todos los logros de aquellos que eligen trabajar y sobresalir. Redistribuya la riqueza confiscada entre las masas de parásitos humanos que no trabajan y que se alimentan de una economía productiva sin contribuir a nada … ¡mientras gritan por la “igualdad”!.

*Objetivo 11) Hacer que las ciudades y los asentamientos humanos sean inclusivos, seguros, resilientes y sostenibles. *

Traducción: Prohibir toda posesión de armas por parte de ciudadanos privados, concentrando las armas en manos de obedientes agentes del gobierno que gobiernan una clase de trabajadores empobrecidos desarmados y esclavizados. Tipificar como delito la vida en la mayoría de las zonas rurales mediante la institución de “áreas protegidas” al estilo de los _Juegos del Hambre,_ que el gobierno alegará que pertenecen al “Pueblo”, aunque no se permita que vivan allí. Forzar a todos los humanos a vivir en ciudades densamente pobladas y fuertemente controladas donde están bajo vigilancia las 24 horas, los 7 días de la semana y sujetas a una fácil manipulación por parte del gobierno.

*Objetivo 12) Garantizar patrones de consumo y producción sostenibles*
Traducción: Comenzar a cobrar impuestos punitivos sobre el consumo de combustibles fósiles y electricidad, obligando a las personas a vivir en condiciones de empeoramiento del nivel de vida que se asemejan cada vez más a las condiciones del Tercer Mundo. Se realizarán campañas de influencia social en la televisión, las películas y las redes sociales para avergonzar a las personas que usan gasolina, agua o electricidad, estableciendo una construcción social de delincuentes y chismosos que delatan a sus vecinos a cambio de recompensas de créditos alimenticios.

*Objetivo 13) Tomar medidas urgentes para combatir el cambio climático y sus impactos*
Traducción: se establecerán cuotas de consumo de energía en cada ser humano y se comenzara a castigar o incluso criminalizar las “decisiones de estilo de vida” que exceden los límites de uso de energía establecidos por los gobiernos. Instituto de vigilancia total de las personas con el fin de rastrear y calcular su consumo de energía. Se penalizara la propiedad de vehículos privados y se forzara a las masas a usar el transporte público, donde la *TSA* por medio de cámaras de reconocimiento facial podrán monitorear y registrar el movimiento de cada persona en la sociedad, como una escena arrancada de _Minority Report_ .

*Objetivo 14) Conservar y utilizar de forma sostenible los océanos, los mares y los recursos marinos para el desarrollo sostenible. *

Traducción: Prohibir la pesca en el océano, hundiendo el suministro de alimentos en una escasez extrema y causando una inflación desorbitada de los precios de los alimentos que pone aún más personas en la desesperación económica. Criminalizar el funcionamiento de embarcaciones de pesca privadas y colocar todas las operaciones de pesca oceánica bajo el control de la planificación central del gobierno. Solo se permitirá que las empresas favorecidas realicen operaciones de pesca oceánica (y haga que esta decisión se base completamente en qué empresas otorgan la mayor cantidad de contribuciones de campaña a los legisladores corruptos).

*Objetivo 15) Proteger, restaurar y promover el uso sostenible de los ecosistemas terrestres, gestionar los bosques de manera sostenible, luchar contra la desertificación, detener y revertir la degradación de la tierra y detener la pérdida de biodiversidad. *

Traducción: Implementar la Agenda 21 y obligar a los humanos a abandonar la tierra y las ciudades controladas. Criminalizar la propiedad privada de la tierra, incluidos los ranchos y las zonas agrícolas. Controlar firmemente toda la agricultura a través de una burocracia gubernamental corrompida por las corporaciones cuyas políticas están determinadas casi en su totalidad por Monsanto, mientras el USDA le da un sello de goma. Prohibir las estufas de leña, la recolección de agua de lluvia y la jardinería doméstica para criminalizar la autosuficiencia y forzar la total dependencia del gobierno.

*Meta 16) Promover sociedades pacíficas e inclusivas para el desarrollo sostenible, proporcionar acceso a la justicia para todos y crear instituciones eficaces, responsables e inclusivas en todos los niveles. *

Traducción: Otorgar inmunidad legal a los extranjeros ilegales y grupos minoritarios “protegidos”, que podrán participar libremente en cualquier actividad ilegal, incluida la convocatoria abierta de asesinatos en masa de agentes de policía, porque son la nueva _clase protegida_ de la sociedad. “Instituciones inclusivas” significa otorgar estructuras fiscales favorables y subvenciones gubernamentales a las empresas que contraten trabajadores LGBT o cualquier grupo que esté actualmente a favor de los planificadores centrales en el gobierno. Utilizar el IRS y otras agencias federales para castigar selectivamente a los grupos desfavorables con auditorías punitivas y acoso reglamentario, todo ello mientras ignora las actividades delictivas de las corporaciones favorecidas que son amigos de la elite política.

*Objetivo 17) Fortalecer los medios de implementación y revitalizar la asociación mundial para el desarrollo sostenible. *

Traducción: promulgar mandatos de comercio mundial que anulan las leyes nacionales y otorgan poderes irrestrictos al imperialismo a compañías como Monsanto, Dow Chemical, RJ Reynolds, Coca-Cola y Merck. Apruebar los pactos comerciales globales que eluden a los legisladores de una nación y anular las leyes de propiedad intelectual para asegurarse de que las corporaciones más poderosas del mundo mantengan monopolios totales sobre los medicamentos, las semillas, los productos químicos y la tecnología. Anular las leyes nacionales y exigir total obediencia global a los acuerdos comerciales creados por poderosas corporaciones y sellados por la ONU.

*La esclavización total del planeta para 2030. *

Como dice el documento de la ONU, “nos comprometemos a trabajar incansablemente para la plena implementación de esta Agenda para el año 2030”.

Si lees el documento completo y puedes leer más allá de las frases de fluffery y relaciones públicas, rápidamente te darás cuenta de que *esta agenda de la ONU va a ser obligatoria para todos los ciudadanos del mundo mediante la invocación de la coerción gubernamental*. En ningún lugar este documento establece que los derechos del individuo estarán protegidos. Ni siquiera reconoce la existencia de los derechos humanos otorgados a los individuos por el Creador. Incluso la llamada “Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos” niega por completo a las personas el derecho a la autodefensa, el derecho a la opción médica y el derecho al control parental de sus propios hijos.
La ONU está planeando nada menos que una *tiranía del gobierno global* que esclaviza a toda la humanidad mientras llama al esquema “desarrollo sostenible” e “igualdad”.
1984 finalmente ha llegado. Y, por supuesto, todo se desarrolla bajo la etiqueta fraudulenta de “progreso”.
Fuente: naturalnews
Traducción: chemtrailsevilla








*Sistema de Control Dictatorial (GOOGLE-APPLE). *

El Estado Policial: El *Sistema de Seguimiento y Control de la Población *será diseñado y puesto en marcha por *GOOGLE* y *APPLE*. Vean esta publicidad de Apple donde nos predecian un Estado Policial (Gran Hermano 1984) donde toda la población está zombificada, esclavizado y sin alma en medio de una feroz *Tecno-Dictadura*, ¿este Vídeo nos avisaba de sus *planes dictatoriales*?.

Futura Sociedad Distopica regida con mano de hierro por un Estado Policial (Comercial de Apple 1984).
========================================





*España - Sistema de Control Dictatorial (GOOGLE-APPLE). *
*España - Seguimiento 24H de la Población (Móvil GPS):*
*Apps - Aplicaciones: El plan del Gobierno para rastrear a 30M de españoles con una app tras el confinamiento*
*España está analizando las opciones para lanzar una 'app' de rastreo de contactoues. ¿Cómo va a funcionar? ¿Va respetar tu privacidad? ¿Acabará el Gobierno en manos de Apple y Google?. *


----------



## individualina (19 Abr 2020)

Andrei dijo:


>



Brutal. 
Revelador y espeluznante a la vez.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Abr 2020)

El ministerio de "La Verdad"


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Abr 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



subnormal.


----------



## rejon (20 Abr 2020)




----------



## Sir Connor (20 Abr 2020)

Que aburrido es el subforo politica siempre los mismos fachas dando el coñazo


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Abr 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Que aburrido es el subforo politica siempre los mismos fachas dando el coñazo



Pues no vengas más, así no tendremos fachas pro-gobierno *nacional-socialista* por aquí.

Cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Abr 2020)

*Nos han EDUCADO PARA OBEDECER.*

Para que aceptemos las órdenes de la figuara de autoridad sin cuestionarla. Lo llevamos en lo más profundo de nuestra alma. Lo han hecho a propósito.


----------



## Adriano_ (21 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Nos han EDUCADO PARA OBEDECER.*
> 
> Para que aceptemos las órdenes de la figuara de autoridad sin cuestionarla. Lo llevamos en lo más profundo de nuestra alma. Lo han hecho a propósito.



El problema no es obedecer a una autoridad, el problema es cuando se obedece a una pretendida autoridad que es tonta del culo.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Abr 2020)

Papa_Cristobal dijo:


> El problema no es obedecer a una autoridad, el problema es cuando se obedece a una pretendida autoridad que es tonta del culo.



Ese es el problema.

Las autoridades, por el hecho de serlo, se creen que pueden ordenar CUALQUIER COSA sin que la gente les critique siquiera:


----------



## Play_91 (21 Abr 2020)

Mira mamá un catastrofista!! 

Su vida debe ser un caos y una mierda y quiere meter su mierda al resto.

Estamos preparados para un mundo maravilloso  

Este es un trabajador de los oscuros. Lo peor es que les hace el papel gratis de la autoestima baja que tiene.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (21 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...




Y esto es de febrero?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Y esto es de febrero?



Pues sí, antes del 8-M, del decreto de Alarma, de la declaración oficial de PANDEMIA por la OMS...

Pero como ya dije, llevan AÑOS preparando todo esto.

Hasta el mismo Sánchez lo reconoce ya:

*"La pandemia tiene como OBJETIVO acelerar cambios que ya venían de hace años [...] hacia formas de GOBERNANZA MUNDIAL" Pedro Sánchez

*


----------



## xqyolovalgo (22 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues sí, antes del 8-M, del decreto de Alarma, de la declaración oficial de PANDEMIA por la OMS...
> 
> Pero como ya dije, llevan AÑOS preparando todo esto.
> 
> ...





Eres masón? porque sino, no se entiende que "predijeses" todo esto...........


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Eres masón? porque sino, no se entiende que "predijeses" todo esto...........



No, no lo soy. Sólo tengo sentido común y me fijo en el mundo que tengo a mi alrededor.

Sólo es pura lógica e información disponible para todo el mundo.


P.D. No entiendo "las risas".


----------



## xqyolovalgo (22 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No, no lo soy. Sólo tengo sentido común y me fijo en el mundo que tengo a mi alrededor.
> 
> Sólo es pura lógica e información disponible para todo el mundo.
> 
> ...




Las risas es que estaba de coña

Pero veo que ni poniendo dibujitos se entiende.....


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Las risas es que estaba de coña
> 
> Pero veo que ni poniendo dibujitos se entiende.....



Será que tengo inteligencia limitada. Aun así eso demuestra que CUALQUIERA PODÍA VERLO VENIR.

Cualquiera "menos el gobierno" por lo visto.







*¡Vaya jeta que tienen! *


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

El *doctor Pedro Cavadas* "médico milagro" advirtió del riesgo del COVID-19 *¡YA EN ENERO!





*

El doctor Pedro Cavadas, el llamado ‘médico milagro’ por sus operaciones microquirúrgicas que son poco menos que hazañas -trasplantes que han salvado piernas, manos, pies, dedos, caras y hasta mandíbulas y lenguas-, no tenía dudas cuando, en una de sus escasas apariciones televisivas, se le preguntó por el coronavirus.

Quiso alertar a todo aquel que le escuchara.* “Es un virus que se contagia fácilmente, que es muy invasivo. Cuando en China, que no es el país más transparente del mundo, aparentan transparencia desde el minuto 1 me da que pensar. Me preocupa”*, adujo el reputado cirujano.

Era 30 de enero. Faltaban 45 días para que el Gobierno de España, presidido por Pedro Sánchez y tras el consejo de su equipo de especialistas, liderado por el epidemiólogo Fernando Simón, decretara el estado de alarma.



Pedro Cavadas, el cirujano cazador, ya avisó en enero de la crisis del coronavirus


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

¿Todavía alguien tiene dudas de que esto HA SIDO PROVOCADO?


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2020)

No cabe duda de que uno de los avisos más claros y más anticipados fue *The Anglo Saxon Mission:

2010
*


----------



## rejon (23 Abr 2020)

¿Que queréis criticar libremente al Gobierno de España sin que os censuren? ¿Dónde creéis que estamos? ¿En una democracia?


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Abr 2020)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Que queréis criticar libremente al Gobierno de España sin que os censuren? ¿Dónde creéis que estamos? ¿En una democracia?



*Gracias.*

Me has hecho reír.


----------



## Mazinger Peta (23 Abr 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Del 2014 es este video...estoy FLIPANDO


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Abr 2020)

Estamos en una DICTADURA DE FACTO.

Digámoslo con claridad. Tenemos un gobierno CRIMINAL.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordad que el Coronavirus es SOLO un ensayo.
> 
> Un experimento.



Recordad que todo esto es sólo un *PUTO ENSAYO.*

Sólo querían saber cómo funcionaría el sistema al aplicar la DICTADURA y por lo visto todo ha salido a su gusto.

Se les ve muy contentos.

¿No os parece?


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2020)

Les ha salido bien.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 May 2020)

Ojalá, ojalá....

Me pido llevar fachitas al gulag jojojo


----------



## Raulisimo (4 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hace ya más de 10 años que Matt Leacock nos presentó este juego COOPERATIVO que debería estar en todas las escuelas. Saber entenderse con los demás, trabajar por un objetivo común, coordinar las acciones individuales tendrían que ser materia obligatoria en los centros educativos.
> 
> Hace ya más de 10 años.
> 
> ...



Reflexiones sobre una pandemia del autor del juego de mesa superventas ‘Pandemic’


----------



## Spock (6 May 2020)

*La fiscal denuncia que se han dictado órdenes y decretos leyes que "poca o ninguna relación guardan" con las razones del estado de alarma.*
*Madrigal: "Constituye un ejercicio antidemocrático la imposición encubierta de un estado de excepción"**. 

La fiscal de Sala del Tribunal Supremo Consuelo Madrigal ha publicado este lunes en El Mundo un artículo titulado "La sociedad cautiva" en el que denuncia que "constituye un ejercicio antidemocrático de poder la imposición encubierta, y sin el control interno y europeo, de un verdadero estado de excepción, en el que se restringen severamente los derechos, bajo cobertura de la prórroga del estado de alarma que garantiza al Gobierno el mando único en la fase aguda de la excepcionalidad y en la vuelta a la ya imposible normalidad".*

La también académica de número de la Real Academia de Jurisprudencia y Legislación señala que "se han dictado sucesivas órdenes ministeriales de inmenso calado económico y fuerte compromiso de derechos, y un sinfín de decretos leyes restrictivos de derechos fundamentales, frecuentemente oportunistas, sobre materias que *poca o ninguna relación guardan con las razones sanitarias y de orden público* que formalmente demandaron el estado de alarma".

En el texto, Madrigal lamenta que se ha hecho realidad la "hipótesis inconcebible" de *Popper* de "una sociedad abstracta en la que los hombres no se encontrases nunca cara a cara" y se refiere a la "hiperconectividad" que impone la tecnología, "sustitutoria de la satisfacción emocional". "Triste sustituto que ha sido –lo sabemos–, *manipulado*, *monitorizado y pervertido desde el poder*. Y aun con el alivio adictivo de la conectividad digital, los usuarios de internet, aislados y asustados, somos incapaces de vivir una vida común no monitorizada, incapaces de articular –más allá de la cacerolada– un sujeto liberador, un nosotros que haga valer su existencia y su libertad", agrega.

La fiscal apunta que "*el más sucio de los negocios es la apropiación ilícita de poder*; la que aprovecha el miedo, el cautiverio y la postración de la sociedad", y enumera una serie de padecimientos: el del "tardío abordaje de una crisis sanitaria –que no de orden público– mediante la privación de libertad bajo una coerción policial, innecesaria sobre una ciudadanía mayoritariamente responsable" o el de "la exasperación de esas medidas en contra de la propia ley de estado de alarma que, como regla general, impone la libertad y sólo como excepción temporal, su restricción y cuyo artículo 1.2 somete toda intervención a los principios de proporcionalidad y necesidad, que no han sido aplicados a los ciudadanos sanos".

Refiriéndose a los bulos, Madrigal comenta que, "en nuestro mundo relativista, la verdad se ciñe a la identidad entre nuestro pensamiento sobre las cosas y la realidad de las mismas cosas". La fiscal afirma que "decir que una proposición, opinión o noticia es un bulo es *invocar una norma que rige la fe y el juicio*, para afirmar que esa proposición, opinión o noticia es indigna de asentimiento, no debe ser creída. Pero, ¿quién se erige en autoridad normativa de lo falso para separarlo de lo verdadero que-debe-ser-creído? ¿Por qué y para qué lo hace? Las respuestas a estas preguntas se han tornado amenazas para quienes hemos asistido al impúdico reconocimiento oficial de la monitorización de redes sociales y escuchado en palabras de su máximo responsable en esta crisis, que *la Guardia Civil destina parte de sus esfuerzos a minimizar la crítica al Gobierno*, para comprobar después que los contenidos intervenidos son los que guardan alguna relación, siquiera lejana o indirecta, con el cuestionamiento de la gestión y la versión oficial de la crisis".

Además, Madrigal atiza a los "los* medios de comunicación vasallos*" que "martillean la representación idealizada del heroísmo de los profesionales (esos que son enviados al trabajo sin condiciones ni protección) y los diversos formatos del mensaje, irisado y pueril, de que 'resistiendo', 'todo acabará bien'" y avisa: "Si descuidamos la vigilancia y si no fortalecemos las instituciones democráticas de control, dándole más poder a quienes ya lo ejercen, no viviremos ya en una *sociedad abierta*. *Habremos perdido nuestra libertad* y no será una pérdida temporal".






La fiscal Consuelo Madrigal (izquierda), junto a Javier Moreno.
*La sociedad cautiva*.
*La fiscal Consuelo Madrigal retrata a Sánchez por sus excesos antidemocráticos y señala a los medios de comunicación "vasallos"**. 
=============================*


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2020)




----------



## little hammer (9 May 2020)

Si con eso conseguimos lo importante, frenar a Bóh, pues bueno será.


----------



## elmegaduque (9 May 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de todo es que la izmierda anunciará dicha dictadura total como la "liberación" del pueblo, camuflando cualquier invento supuestamente liberador pero que en relidad es altamente corrosivo y socialmente destructivo, pero ojo, siempre en nombre de la libertad: feminazismo, pluralidad, etc.



"La libertad es opresión" (1984).


----------



## antonio estrada (9 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Esto es algo completamente desconocido. Yo tenía que estar volando a USA esos días y me cancelaron el vuelo, nadie me explicó lo que pasaba. 

Los controladores dejaron de trabajar porque no podían exceder el cómputo anual de jornada según los acuerdos internacionales de seguridad aérea y el Gobierno de Zapatero lo vendió como una huelga, que no lo fué. Fue la imprevisión de contratar a más controladores para cubrir las jornadas.

Hay un podcast del Vortice donde lo explican estupendamente:

Pilar Vera en el programa en "El Vórtice"


----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto es algo completamente desconocido. Yo tenía que estar volando a USA esos días y me cancelaron el vuelo, nadie me explicó lo que pasaba.
> 
> Los controladores dejaron de trabajar porque no podían exceder el cómputo anual de jornada según los acuerdos internacionales de seguridad aérea y el Gobierno de Zapatero lo vendió como una huelga, que no lo fué. Fue la imprevisión de contratar a más controladores para cubrir las jornadas.
> 
> ...



No hacen sino mentir y manipular todo el tiempo a los ciudadanos para conseguir sus objetivos.

*No os fiéis de nada, de NADA, de lo que os diga el gobierno.*


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2020)

Casualidades.

Desde julio de 2019 está preparada "La Bestia" para implantar su "marca": un chip que sabrá nuestra ubicación, edad, comida favorita, tipo de sangre, todo por así resumirlo, ¿A dónde irá a ser almacenada toda esa información? Pues sencillo, a una SUPER COMPUTADORA. Y ya existe y actualmente está funcionando. Está ubicada en Bruselas, Bélgica.







Se llama “La Bestia, con tres pisos de altura, y como ya se habrán dado cuenta el nombre tiene bastante coherencia con el 666. Esta computadora se encarga de registrar a cada persona en el mundo con un número de 18 dígitos donde la cifra inicial de cada número es 666, por ejemplo un número seria 666 502 852 011 342 117, los primeros 3 dígitos, sería la asignación del ordenador 666, los otros 3 dígitos el país y así sucesivamente, este superordenador tendrá almacenado la información de cada persona, nombre completo, trabajo, ocupación, etc. En Apocalipsis de San Juan (13,16-18) se menciona acerca de una “Bestia” misteriosa, que ordena a toda la gente llevar en el frente y en la mano sus marcas. Además, hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, les pusieran una marca en la mano derecha o en la frente. Y nadie podía comprar ni vender, si no tenía la marca o el nombre del monstruo, o el número de su nombre.



Puedes leer mas en : La súper computadora de Bruselas: LA BESTIA, Lista para marcar con el Chip 666 - Mundo oculto


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (14 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>


----------



## Visitant3 (14 May 2020)

A mi que me supriman el trancazo que tengo encima, estoy harto ya


----------



## Raulisimo (14 May 2020)

Visitant3 dijo:


> A mi que me supriman el trancazo que tengo encima, estoy harto ya



Tu eres tonto y te pagan una mierda por el trabajo que haces.

CM´s nver again


----------



## Visitant3 (14 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Tu eres tonto y te pagan una mierda por el trabajo que haces.
> 
> CM´s nver again



lo que tu digas, retard


----------



## Raulisimo (14 May 2020)

Visitant3 dijo:


> lo que tu digas, retard



No macho, el retard eres tú. ¿76 mensajes desde el 3 de mayo? ¿Ese día viste la luz o te empezaron a pagar?

Este hilo lleva abierto desde *febrero*: antes del estado de alarma.

Y hasta ahora no te habías enterado.

¿Y vienes ahora a hacerte el gracioso?

Eres un lerdo.


----------



## Visitant3 (14 May 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No macho, el retard eres tú. ¿76 mensajes desde el 3 de mayo? ¿Ese día viste la luz o te empezaron a pagar?
> 
> Este hilo lleva abierto desde *febrero*: antes del estado de alarma.
> 
> ...




llevo rondando por este foro casi que se creo, me he hecho esta multi para hacer el bobo. Tu no necesitar hacerte el bobo, ya lo eres.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 May 2020)

Peo ke tontería de ilo, hoija!


----------



## Raulisimo (16 May 2020)

Todo lo que ha hecho este gobierno es ILEGAL.
El Estado de Alarma no puede prorrogarse por 30 días

No sé cómo puede haber gente que aplauda cuando les quitan todos sus derechos.

Esto sólo pasa en España.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 May 2020)

El nuevo orden mundial que nos tienen preparado:


----------



## BilloGatos (16 May 2020)

eres un gran visionario... 

por cierto, las *televisiones* con *tve* a la cabeza, se han convertido en un medio de propaganda nwo con *sobreinformación* y *metiendo miedo* a todas horas, cuando hasta hace nada decian que no nos preocuparamos...


----------



## Raulisimo (17 May 2020)

Sal de tu agujero.




_*#ViveSinMiedo*_


----------



## Raulisimo (18 May 2020)

La ONU prevé que toda la humanidad será chipada antes del 2030 y quien no quiera será “Excluido de la sociedad”


----------



## Raulisimo (21 May 2020)

*El estado de alarma en España, una «excepción» en la Unión Europea para hacer frente al coronavirus*


----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2020)

TODO FORMA PARTE DE UN PLAN.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## nalal (6 Jun 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Sal de tu agujero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutamente brutal, además Scarlett que es que me tiene loco


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Absolutamente brutal, además Scarlett que es que me tiene loco



Sí, no es de este mundo.


----------



## afraz (6 Jun 2020)

Lee "Los protocolos de Sion" en ellos hablan de inocular enfermedades:

*“19.- Sabéis muy bien vosotros que para que estos deseos se realicen es necesario perturbar constantemente en todos los pueblos las relaciones entre ellos y sus gobiernos, con el propósito de cansar a todo el mundo con la desunión, la enemistad, el odio y aun con el uso de la tortura, mediante el hambre, mediante la inoculación de enfermedades, mediante la miseria, para que los GOYIM no encuentren otra salvación que tomar refugio en nuestra plena y absoluta soberanía en dinero y en todo aquello.”*

En el libro tambien mencionan las fases y por supuesto el fin que anhelan conseguir. Sera como dicen un supuesto libro de ficción , pero alguien esta interesado que lo que pone en el libro se cumpla. De momento van bien. Leelo


----------



## afraz (6 Jun 2020)

¿Y por qué los politicos les ayudan a cumplir sus planes?:

*" fraguaremos la elección de presidentes que tengan en su pasado alguna mancha infamante oculta, algún “Panamá”. El temor a las revelaciones y al escándalo y el deseo de todo hombre que llega al poder de conservar sus privilegios y los honores que consigo lleva el puesto, los convertirán en fieles ejecutores de nuestras órdenes.”

"mientras llega el momento de confiar sin peligro los puestos de responsabilidad en los gobiernos de las naciones a nuestros hermanos judíos, los encomendaremos a INDIVIDUOS CUYO PASADO Y CARÁCTER SEAN TALES QUE ENTRE ELLOS Y EL PUEBLO EXISTA UN ABISMO, PERSONAS QUE EN CASO DE DESOBEDIENCIA A NUESTROS MANDATOS, DEBAN ESPERAR CARGOS CRIMINALES O LA DESAPARICIÓN; así ellos defenderán nuestros intereses hasta el último aliento*


----------



## afraz (6 Jun 2020)

¿ Y por qué la prensa no informa de lo que realmente pasa?:

*"Los Estados modernos tienen en sus manos una gran fuerza creadora: la Prensa. Su papel es el de expresar las reivindicaciones que se dicen necesarias, indispensables; hacer conocer las quejas de los pueblos; crear el descontento y darle una voz con que expresarlo. En la Prensa está encarnada la libertad de palabra. Pero los Estados no han sabido utilizar esta fuerza que ha caído ya en nuestras manos "

"NINGÚN SIMPLE ANUNCIO LLEGARÁ AL PÚBLICO SIN NUESTRO CONTROL. Esto se ha logrado ahora por el hecho de que casi todas las noticias se reciben por unas pocas agencias, en las que esas noticias de todo el mundo vienen a centralizarse. Estas agencias entonces serán exclusivamente nuestras y no publicarán sino lo que nosotros les ordenemos" 

"nuestro gobierno será el propietario de la mayoría de los periódicos. Por esta misma razón, también, la influencia nociva de la prensa privada será neutralizada y adquiriremos una enorme influencia en la mente pública…. Si autorizamos diez periódicos privados, fundaremos treinta de los nuestros y así en esta misma proporción. Esto no puede sin embargo ser sospechado siquiera por el público. Para lo cual, todos los periódicos editados por nosotros serán aparentemente de tendencias y opiniones las más opuestas, lo que despertará la confianza en ellos y les atraerá a nuestros adversarios sin recelos; caerán en el lazo y resultarán inofensivos " *


----------



## afraz (6 Jun 2020)

¿ Qué planes tienen en un futuro a corto plazo?:

*" CRISIS ECONÓMICAS que paralizarán la industria. Crearemos por todos los métodos UNA CRISIS ECONÓMICA UNIVERSAL EN LAS CUALES LANZAREMOS SIMULTÁNEAMENTE A LAS CHUSMAS DE OBREROS A LAS CALLES EN TODOS LOS PAÍSES DE EUROPA "*


----------



## afraz (6 Jun 2020)

*“4.- De nosotros proviene ese terror que todo lo ha invadido. Bajo nuestras órdenes militan hombres de todas las opiniones, de todas las creencias; restauradores de la monarquía, demagogos, socialistas, comunistas, y todo género de utopías; a todo el mundo hemos enganchado en nuestra empresa, y cada uno de ellos va minando las ruinas del poder y se afanan por acabar de derribar lo que aún queda en pie. Mediante estos actos todas las naciones experimentan convulsiones y reclaman tranquilidad; están prontas a sacrificarlo todo a cambio de un poco de paz; pero esa paz anhelada no se la daremos mientras no reconozcan nuestro Súper – Gobierno abiertamente y con completa sumisión”*


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Jun 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> no perdona... lo más paradójico es que después de haber conocido la instauración de dictaduras comunistas en diversos países a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad, somos tan sumamente imbéciles que volvemos a caer en una de ellas, eso sí que es digno de estudio...



¿Ah, pero crees que los borregos que votan PSOEDEMOS e izquierda piensan que eso es "_comunismo_"?

Salvo los pulgosos de siempre, que van de _antifas y anticapitalistas_, el resto de electorado (desde el currito odiador de empresarios _fachas _al viejo langosto) no sabe que están votando comunismo. Para ellos _la izquierda es buena y la derecha es mala y de naturaleza dictatorial_.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (8 Jun 2020)

Buena apreciación, pero fíjate en la cantidad de brainwashing que ha habido en las últimas décadas. Es brutal. Desde todos los frentes, alguien lo ha ido posteando en este hilo y es blanco y en botella.

Pero no hay que irse muy lejos. Sales a la calle y ves a gente llevando orgullosa el bozal, independientemente de las recomendaciones, las contradicciones y la no claridad de argumentos. Les han comido la cabeza y tragan, porque el mensaje que se les ha insertado es (independientemente de razonamientos serios en contra o a favor) que el que no porta mascarilla = insolidario, mal ciudadano, irresponsable y terrorista virológico en potencia.

El problema de hoy es el lavado cerebral y el atontamiento masivo.


----------



## evey (8 Jun 2020)

Pues habrá que votar NO, masivamente


----------



## Escachador (8 Jun 2020)

¿Imparable el proceso de socialismo?

Espera que algun gallifante de los de mucha pasta coja miedo y financien algun partido anticomunista. ¿No te suena en europa años 20 y 30?


----------



## Tyler·Durden (8 Jun 2020)

No, hombre. Tampoco te desdigas. En mi opinión tienes razón: por la fuerza no se subyuga al pueblo. Y menos hoy en día. El problema está, precisamente, en eso: en que la subyugación, hoy, viene de un modo más sibilino que algunos siquiera son capaces de vislumbrar. Y la violencia sólo se emplea -al menos, de momento- cuando el propio sistema la auto-valida y es capaz de hacer que esa validación cuele en una gran mayoría del pueblo.

En la Edad Media había hostias. Sin más cuentos. Y el poder aplastaba y sometía hasta que alguien era capaz de contrarrestarlo con más fuerza, básicamente. Esto es una explicación burda y muy simplista, pero es el modo de entender que hoy en día el juego es muy diferente.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jun 2020)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> No, hombre. Tampoco te desdigas. En mi opinión tienes razón: por la fuerza no se subyuga al pueblo. Y menos hoy en día. El problema está, precisamente, en eso: en que la subyugación, hoy, viene de un modo más sibilino que algunos siquiera son capaces de vislumbrar. Y la violencia sólo se emplea -al menos, de momento- cuando el propio sistema la auto-valida y es capaz de hacer que esa validación cuele en una gran mayoría del pueblo.
> 
> En la Edad Media había hostias. Sin más cuentos. Y el poder aplastaba y sometía hasta que alguien era capaz de contrarrestarlo con más fuerza, básicamente. Esto es una explicación burda y muy simplista, pero es el modo de entender que hoy en día el juego es muy diferente.



Hoy se juega con operaciones psicológicas a gran escala.

*Y funcionan. *

Lo estamos viendo.

La Ventana de Overton la mueven cuando quieren y a la velocidad que quieren y sin consecuencias contrarias a ellos. Cuando vi que sacaban en televisión un programa llamado "Gran Hermano" en el que se espiaba la intimidad de unas personas, y *A LA GENTE LE PARECIÓ NORMAL.*.. entonces ya era obvio que estábamos perdidos.

No hay remedio. Estamos en sus manos.

*OVERTON WORKS*


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## t_chip (9 Jun 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto es algo completamente desconocido. Yo tenía que estar volando a USA esos días y me cancelaron el vuelo, nadie me explicó lo que pasaba.
> 
> Los controladores dejaron de trabajar porque no podían exceder el cómputo anual de jornada según los acuerdos internacionales de seguridad aérea y el Gobierno de Zapatero lo vendió como una huelga, que no lo fué. Fue la imprevisión de contratar a más controladores para cubrir las jornadas.
> 
> ...



!Madre mía!.....!No sabéis que inventar para blanquear a los controladores, que no pueden hacer más de dos horas al día......salvo que sean extras y se paguen a varias veces el valor de las horas normales.

Y era los propios controladores los que controlaban el acceso a la profesión, y mantenían baja la plantilla a propósito, para a si poder seguir inflándose a hacer horas extras.

Los tipos eran una mafia de 2000 personas sobrepagadas en extremo que en algunos casos llegaban a ganar 1.000.000€ al año a base de horas extras.

Se ganaron lo que se les hizo, y tuvo que ser un gobierno de izqMierdas, porque si uno de derechas osa hacer algo asi se tienen que esconder bajo tierra de la marabunta que les monta el PSOE.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Otro vídeo *CENSURADO.*

¿Por qué tienen tanto miedo?


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Jun 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> !Madre mía!.....!No sabéis que inventar para blanquear a los controladores, que no pueden hacer más de dos horas al día......salvo que sean extras y se paguen a varias veces el valor de las horas normales.
> 
> Y era los propios controladores los que controlaban el acceso a la profesión, y mantenían baja la plantilla a propósito, para a si poder seguir inflándose a hacer horas extras.
> 
> ...



Si no niego que eran y son una mafia. Lo que prueban era el exceso de jornada que el gobierno no tuvo previsto. Oye la entrevista, por favor, es muy esclarecedora.

A mi me jodieron del todo, y no los defiendo. Pero el Gobierno tuvo su parte, y no menor, de culpa.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jun 2020)

*NO EXISTE LA DEMOCRACIA*
Por si había alguna duda.

 

#LaGranManipulación


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jun 2020)

Henry Kissinger: "La pandemia de Coronavirus alterará el orden mundial para siempre"


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jun 2020)

Recordemos.

*Este vídeo es de 2014:

*


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jun 2020)

Continúa el adoctrinamiento:

El Ejército llama a prepararse para las dos siguientes oleadas del coronavirus


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2020)

Aprovechen ustedes el tiempo, señores, que se acaba EL RECREO:

Salvador Illa no descarta la vuelta al confinamiento total en España


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jul 2020)

El* ensayo* COVID ha sido todo un éxito.

Ahora, la operación de inteligencia de control de disidencia llamada UMMO nos pone el límite al colapso en marzo de 2021.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 Jul 2020)

A mi hay una cosa que no me cuadra, nos quieren obedientes, vale, pero no hacen otra cosa que disparar la población negra e inundar el mundo con ella, siendo que los negros es la raza que menos acata las órdenes con bastante diferencia. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Steppenwolf2020 (10 Jul 2020)

Realmente,nunca hemos tenido derechos,ni fundamentales ni otros.Siempre hemos sido borregos,ganado puro y duro y prescindible.Solo nos engañan con la zanahoria en el palo para que la rueda siga rodando.


----------



## Amraslazar (10 Jul 2020)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> A mi hay una cosa que no me cuadra, nos quieren obedientes, vale, pero no hacen otra cosa que disparar la población negra e inundar el mundo con ella, siendo que los negros es la raza que menos acata las órdenes con bastante diferencia. ¿Por qué?.



Porque aceptan cobrar salarios mucho mas bajos que nosotros.


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Jul 2020)

TRUMP LA PUEDE LLEVAR POR QUE POR ALGUN MISTERIO NO LE AFECTA


DICE PARECIDO A LO QUE QUE YO DIGO DEL ROLLO MACARRIL

QUE MOLA POR EL ASPECTO DE LLEVARLA CASI COMO JUEGO

EN SU CASO

"LONE RANGER" (LLANERO SOLITARIO) 

LO QUE YO DIGO DEL ROLLO MACARRIL / NINJA/ BANDOLERO / NARUTO / WHATEVER 

pero solo molaba antes cuando no la llevaba nadie
ahora que es mainstream

es al reves

POR LO VISTO EN LOS USA NO PASA NADA SI ESTAS BIEN INFORMADO

PERO EN GALICIA
EXTREMADURA
Y ESTADO DEMOCRATAS = MACHISTA / GENOCIDA IR SIN ELLA








,​


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 Jul 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Porque aceptan cobrar salarios mucho mas bajos que nosotros.



Los chinos, los indios, los asiáticos en general, Los amerindios, ellos también aceptan salarios bajos, y son más dóciles.
¿Por qué los negros? Es claro que son una infección que destruye la humanidad y la civilización. No lo entiendo, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 Jul 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos.
> 
> *Este vídeo es de 2014:
> 
> *



Hay cosas que sí, incluso perogrulladas, pero en el punto 13 me he plantado. ¿Impedir las élites la inmigración ilegal en occidente? Sí...claro...


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2020)

Abolido el derecho constitucional a ejercer el voto en el país Vasco


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2020)

Lo más sorprendente es que haya gente que* AUN NO SE HA ENTERADO DE NADA.*


----------



## antinyordos (25 Jul 2020)

Tot el que sigui veure nyòrdia confinada a perpetuïtat és NODRIMENT.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2020)

antinyordos dijo:


> Tot el que sigui veure nyòrdia confinada a perpetuïtat és NODRIMENT.



*¿Calatunya es ese lugar en el que el Presidente quería declarar el Estado de Sitio SINE DIE, verdad?*

Es que me entraron dudas.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2020)

antinyordos dijo:


> Tot el que sigui veure nyòrdia confinada a perpetuïtat és NODRIMENT.



¿Por qué son mejores los nazis catalanes que los nazis españoles?

El gobierno catalán quería hacer *LO MISMO *que el español, pero además *SIN LIMITACIÓN EN EL TIEMPO.*

"El ministerio público se opuso porque* “parece una copia del decreto del estado de alarma*”, que es de competencia estatal, con la circunstancia agravante de que mientras el decreto del Gobierno central había de ser puesto a consideración del Congreso cada 15 días*, el de la Generalitat parece tener carácter indefinido."*

La jueza tumba el plan de Torra para confinar a 159.000 personas en Lleida por el covid


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Jul 2020)

antinyordos dijo:


> Tot el que sigui veure nyòrdia confinada a perpetuïtat és NODRIMENT.



Penses en castellà i ho tradueixes al català. Fas pena, noi.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## arrestado en casa (31 Jul 2020)

upp


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ago 2020)

CONFIRMADO: LA CUARENTENA ES UNA FARSA PARA IMPLANTAR UNA TIRANÍA - Prisionero en Argentina


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2020)




----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (11 Ago 2020)

¿Tienes algún hilo o post criticando cuando en el régimen Rajoiniano se sacaba adelante la "Ley Mordaza"?


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ago 2020)

El Gobierno aprueba la compra de blindados por 2.100 millones pese a estar en funciones


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ago 2020)

*La pandemia y el sistema-mundo. UN HECHO SOCIAL TOTAL*

Todo está yendo muy rápido. Ninguna pandemia fue nunca tan fulminante y de tal magnitud. Surgido hace apenas cien días en una lejana ciudad desconocida, un virus ha recorrido ya todo el planeta, y ha obligado a encerrarse en sus hogares a miles de millones de personas. Algo sólo imaginable en las ficciones post-apocalípticas…

A estas alturas, ya nadie ignora que la pandemia no es sólo una crisis sanitaria. Es lo que las ciencias sociales califican de « hecho social total », en el sentido de que convulsiona el conjunto de las relaciones sociales, y conmociona a la totalidad de los actores, de las instituciones y de los valores.

La humanidad está viviendo -con miedo, sufrimiento y perplejidad- una experiencia inaugural. Verificando concretamente que aquella teoría del « fin de la historia » es una falacia… Descubriendo que la historia, en realidad, es impredecible. Nos hallamos ante una situación enigmática. Sin precedentes


*CIBERVIGILANCIA SANITARIA*

El nuevo coronavirus se extiende tan rápido y hay tantas personas infectadas asintomáticas que resulta, en efecto, imposible trazar su expansión a mano. La mejor manera de perseguir a un microorganismo tan indetectable es usando un sistema computarizado, gracias a los dispositivos de los teléfonos móviles, que calcule cuánta gente estuvo cerca del infectado[44]. Corea del Sur, Singapur y China citados a menudo como naciones que han tenido éxito frente al coronavirus, han aplicado en particular estrategias de macrodatos y vigilancia digital para mantener las cifras de infección bajo control. Este « solucionismo tecnológico[45] », supone el sacrificio de una parte de la privacidad individual. Y eso, evidentemente, plantea problemas.

En Corea del Sur, las autoridades crearon una aplicación para smartphones pensada para tener un mayor control sobre la expansión del coronavirus mediante el seguimiento digital de los ciudadanos presentes en zonas de contagio o que padecen la enfermedad… Esa app se llama “Self-Quarantine Safety Protection“, y ha sido desarrollada por el Ministerio del Interior y Seguridad. La app descubre si un ciudadano ha estado en zonas de riesgo. Sabe si su test es o no positivo. Si es positivo le ordena confinarse en cuarentena. También rastrea los movimientos de todos los infectados y localiza los contactos de cada uno de ellos. Los lugares por los que anduvieron los contagiados se dan a conocer a los teléfonos móviles de aquellas personas que se encontraban cerca. Y todas ellas son enviadas en cuarentena. Cuando los ciudadanos reciben la orden de confinamiento de su centro médico local, se les prohíbe legalmente abandonar su zona de cuarentena -generalmente sus hogares- y se les obliga a mantener una separación estricta de las demás personas, familiares incluidos.

La app también permite realizar un seguimiento por dispositivo vía satélite GPS (Global Positioning System) de cada persona sospechosa. Si ésta sale de su área de confinamiento asignada, la app lo sabe inmediatamente y envía una alerta tanto al sospechoso como al oficial que controla su zona. La multa por desobediencia puede alcanzar hasta 8 000 dólares. La app también envía avisos de nuevos casos de coronavirus al vecindario o a zonas cercanas. El objetivo es garantizar un mayor control del virus al saber, en todo momento, dónde se encuentran tanto los ciudadanos infectados como los que se hallan en cuarentena[46].

En Singapur, una nación altamente vigilada, la Agencia Tecnológica estatal y el Ministerio de Salud lanzaron en marzo pasado una app muy parecida : TraceTogether, para teléfono móvil que puede identificar, retrospectivamente, a todos los contactos cercanos de cada persona y avisarles si un familiar, un amigo o conocido contrajo el virus. Los ciudadanos pueden ser rastreados mediante una combinación sofisticada de imágenes de cámaras de seguridad, geolocalización telefónica e investigación policial realizada por auténticos « detectives de enfermedades » con la asistencia eventual del departamento de investigación criminal, la oficina antinarcóticos y los servicios de inteligencia de la policía … El ‘Acta de Enfermedades Infecciosas de Singapur’ hace obligatoria, por ley, la cooperación de los ciudadanos con la policía. Un caso único en el mundo. El castigo por indisciplina puede ser una multa de hasta 7 000 dólares, o cárcel por seis meses, o ambas.

También China ha puesto a punto una aplicación parecida, HealthCheck, que se instala en los móviles a través de sistemas de mensajería como WeChat o Alipay, y genera un « código de salud » graduado en verde, naranja o rojo, según la libertad de movimiento permitida a cada ciudadano (desplazamiento libre, cuarentena de una semana, o de quatorce días). En unas doscientas ciudades chinas, la gente está usando HealthCheck para poder moverse con mayor libertad, a cambio de entregar información sobre su vida privada. Esta app se ha mostrado tan eficaz que la propia OMS está inspirándose en ella con el fin de desarrollar un software semejante llamado MyHealth.

Este « modelo surcoreano », adoptado por estos países y también por Hong Kong y Taiwán[47], está basado en el uso masivo de datos y asociado a diversos sistemas de « videoprotección ». Hasta hace poco nos hubiera parecido distópico y futurista, pero ya está siendo imitado igualmente en Alemania, Reino Unido, Francia, España y otras democracias occidentales.

Hay que decir que, desde hace unos años, algunos Estados y las grandes operadoras privadas de telefonía móvil han atesorado billones de datos y saben exactamente dónde se encuentra cada uno de sus numerosos usuarios. Google y Facebook también han conservado montañas de datos que podrían ser utilizados, con el pretexto de la pandemia, para una vigilancia intrusiva masiva. Y además, aplicaciones de citas con coordenadas urbanas, como Happn o Tinder, podrían servir ahora para detectar infectados… Sin olvidar que Google maps, Uber, Grab, Cabify o Waze también conocen las rutas y el historial de sus millones de clientes…

En todas partes, el control digital se ha acelerado. En España, por ejemplo, la Secretaría de Estado de Digitalización e Inteligencia Artificial puso en marcha, el pasado 1 de abril, un programa ‘Datacovid’ para rastrear 40 millones de móviles y controlar los contagios. Por su parte, la empresa ferroviaria RENFE obligará a los pasajeros a dar su nombre y su número de móvil para comprar un billete de transporte.

En Italia, los principales proveedores de telefonía móvil y de Internet han decidido compartir los datos sensibles, pero anónimos, de sus clientes con el Grupo de trabajo para la prevención de la epidemia formado en el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación. En la región de Lombardía se usa la geolocalización por GPS en cooperación también con los teleoperadores de telefonía móvil. Se rastrea de forma anónima los movimientos de las personas. Así se pudo constatar que, a pesar de las medidas de confinamiento, los desplazamientos sólo se habían reducido en un 60%… Mucho menos de lo esperado.

En Israel, el Gobierno decidió igualmente hacer uso de las ‘tecnologías antiterroristas de vigilancia digital’ para rastrear a los pacientes diagnosticados con el coronavirus. El Ministerio de Justicia dio luz verde para usar ‘herramientas de rastreo de inteligencia’ y monitorear digitalmente a los pacientes infectados, mediante el uso de Internet y de la telefonía móvil, sin la autorización de los usuarios. Aunque admitieron « cierta invasión de la privacidad », las autoridades explicaron que el objetivo es « aislar el coronavirus y no a todo el país » verificando con quién entraron en contacto los infectados, qué sucedió antes y qué pasó después… [48]

En esa misma perspectiva, a escala global, los dos gigantes digitales planetarios Google y Apple decidieron asociarse para rastrear los contactos de los afectados por la pandemia. Recientemente, anunciaron que trabajarán juntos en el desarrollo de una tecnología que permitirá a los dispositivos móviles intercambiar información a través de conexiones Bluetooth para alertar a las personas cuando hayan estado cerca de alguien que dio positivo por el nuevo coronavirus[49].

La covid-19 se ha convertido, de ese modo, en la primera enfermedad global contra la que se lucha digitalmente. Y claro, eso da lugar a un debate, como decíamos, sobre los riesgos para la privacidad individual. Hasta algunos defensores del sistema de cibervigilancia lo reconocen : « El hecho de que la app geolocalice a la persona y que, según determinados datos, establezca una especie de semáforo que sirva como certificado para salir a la calle puede chocar con la privacidad. [50]»

No cabe duda de que el rastreo de los teléfonos móviles, aunque sea para una buena causa, abre la puerta a la posibilidad de una vigilancia masiva digital. Tanto más cuanto que las aplicaciones que identifican a cada instante dónde estás pueden contárselo todo al Estado… Y eso, cuando pase la pandemia, podría generalizarse y convertirse en la nueva normalidad… El Estado va a querer acceder también a los expedientes médicos de los ciudadanos y a otras informaciones hasta ahora protegidas por la privacidad. Y cuando se haya acabado con este azote, las autoridades, en el mundo entero, podrían desear utilizar la vigilancia para sencillamente mejor controlar la sociedad. Como ocurrió con las legislaciones antiterroristas (pensemos en el USA Patriot Act[51]) después de los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001.

Paraísos de la cibervigilancia, Corea del Sur, Singapur, Taiwán y China podrían erigirse en los modelos del porvenir. Sociedades en las que impera una suerte de coronóptikon[52], en donde la intrusión en la vida privada y la hipervigilancia tecnológica se convierten en algo habitual. De hecho, una reciente encuesta de opinión en Europa sobre la aceptación o no de una aplicación en el teléfono móvil que permita rastrear a los infectados por el coronavirus mostró que el 75% de los encuestados estaría de acuerdo[53]. De ese modo, los Gobiernos -incluso los más democráticos -, podrían erigirse en los Big Brother de hoy, no dudando en transgredir sus propias leyes para vigilar mejor a los ciudadanos[54]. Las medidas ‘excepcionales’ que están adoptando los poderes públicos ante la alarma pandémica, podrían permanecer en el futuro, sobre todo las relativas a la cibervigilancia y el biocontrol. Tanto los Gobiernos, como Google, Facebook o Apple podrían aprovechar nuestra actual angustia para hacernos renunciar a una parte importante de nuestros secretos íntimos. Después de todo, pueden decirnos, durante la pandemia, para salvar vidas, habéis aceptado sin protestar que otras libertades hayan sido absolutamente restringidas…




Ignacio Ramonet: Ante lo desconocido… La pandemia y el sistema-mundo


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Gatopardo (13 Ago 2020)

Lo más paradójico de los conspiranóicos es que son a su vez esclavos de sus teorías de conspiración.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ago 2020)

Está pasando.

Desde hace semanas, bajo el mando del Jefe del *Estado Mayor de la Defensa*, el general *Villarroya*, los ejércitos se preparan para afrontar un rebrote de la pandemia del coronavirus, una situación que les obligue a actuar de forma coordinada en varios puntos a la vez del territorio nacional.
Porque, como explicó el propio Jemad a EL MUNDO en una reciente entrevista, la _operación Balmis 2_ podría activarse con inmediatez, como para que los ejércitos estuviera en cualquier parte de España a pleno rendimiento en un plazo no superior a las 24 horas.
Desde Defensa explican que durante las últimas semanas se han estado revisando todos los protocolos de actuación que se llevaron a cabo durante el estado de alarma con el fin de mejorar despliegues. «Los militares siempre estamos haciendo planes de todo y para todos los escenarios posibles», explican desde el Estado Mayor. Y entienden que lo que se ha hecho es una auditoría.
Una de las modificaciones que han llevado a cabo (o están en ello) es la mejora del estocaje de existencias de primera necesidad para que los efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas puedan participar en actividades contra el coronavirus en las mejoras condiciones. «Si los militares se infectan, no son útiles y deben quedarse en casa», explican.

Así, se están completando actividades en el ámbito de la farmacia militar, para que existan reservas estratégicas con las que poder afrontar con garantías los rebrotes de la Covid-19.
Otro de los aspectos prioritarios que han puesto en marcha desde Defensa es el reforzamiento de la *Sanidad Militar*, un área que se ha visto durante los últimos años mermada en medios materiales y humanos, y que ahora está considerada como prioritaria.
Necesita especialistas, más volumen de sanitarios, «que se cubran todas las plazas pendientes», aclaran desde el Departamento de Margarita Robles, que ha dado prioridad a estas necesidades.
La _operación Balmis_ fue un reto sin precedente para las Fuerzas Armadas. La movilización que hubo durante el estado de alarma no se había producido en la historia moderna de nuestro país. Y para combatir un enemigo invisible que aún no ha desaparecido. 

Y la primera conclusión a la que han llegado es la siguiente: es necesario blindar a nuestros operativos, que salgan con garantías desde el primer día para que no entren en fase de contagio. Como recuerdan fuentes de la Policía, durante las primeras semanas, el número de efectivos que quedaron aislados por haber estado en contacto con infectados fue enorme. Y eso mermó en gran manera el número de agentes de los que se podía disponer para patrullar por las calles y blindar el estado de alarma. «Para que no vuelva a suceder es necesario que nos blindemos y que el número de efectivos alejados de riesgo sea alto», apuntan desde esta institución.
Pero, como recuerdan tanto desde la Policía como de la Guardia Civil, otro de los escenarios complejos sobre los que se trabaja no es ya un elevado número de contagiados, sino una delicada situación de apremio social, de conflictividad en las calles por el efecto de la crisis económica derivada del coronavirus. Tanto en el seno de la Guardia Civil como en el de la Policía se han puesto manos a la obra y no solo han mejorado sus planes de actuación por si se les requiere ante una situación parecida a la vivida, sino que además, en base a sus datos y sus previsiones, han realizado numerosos planes de actuación ante situaciones críticas.
Y así, según explican fuentes de ambos cuerpos, se contemplan situaciones extremadamente delicadas en cuanto a la seguridad ciudadana. Sobre el papel, los analistas de la Seguridad del Estado apuntan que en el peor de los casos se puede llegar a situaciones de violencia callejera «de alta intensidad». Contemplan la irrupción de protestas sociales en las calles contra dinámicas políticas tanto españolas como europeas, que pueden tensar al máximo la convivencia. Y sobre ese escenario, que consideran que sería el último de los posibles, también se están llevando a cabo diseños de lo que tendrían que llevar a cabo las actuaciones de unidades de intervención, los especialistas en blindar la seguridad ciudadana. 







*
Y EL EJERCITO ESPERANDO LA LLAMADA*


----------



## Mr Policeman (15 Ago 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Este imbécil ya se habrá disculpado por el comentario no?


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Ago 2020)

somos lo que consumimos. Si compras made in china tendras las libertades de un chino.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ago 2020)

Gatopardo dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de los conspiranóicos es que son a su vez esclavos de sus teorías de conspiración.



Lo peor de los NEGACIONISTAS, no es sólo que son esclavos de su negacionismo, sino que además conseguirán que nos vuelvan esclavos a todos los demás.


----------



## 917 (16 Ago 2020)

Mr Policeman dijo:


> Este imbécil ya se habrá disculpado por el comentario no?



¿hablas de mi, tontolculo?


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ago 2020)

*OBEDECE*


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Ago 2020)

*TODO forma parte del PLAN:
 *


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Ago 2020)

*"No tiene nada que ver con un virus lo que está pasando aquí"

*


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Ago 2020)

*Y luego están los que no se han enterado de NADA...*

Este foro en febrero-marzo era pandemista (íbamos a morir todos por el virus) y ahora es negacionista (el virus no existe). ¿Cómo se explica?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Sep 2020)

*Un informe elaborado por un grupo de militares franceses* ha alertado que los *objetivos reales de la COVID-19 no tienen nada que ver con los oficiales* que cuentan las autoridades y los medios de comunicación. Según dicho documento, *algunos de los fines de la pandemia serían:*

- *Controlar a la población mundial para esclavizarla por completo. *Se lograría a través de una vigilancia y rastreo permanentes, abolir dinero físico e imponer criptomonedas o con la restricción de libertades.

-* Conseguir la vacunación* obligatoria para poder tener *acceso al interior del cuerpo humano.*

- *Las vacunas pueden introducir microchips de nanotecnología, otros virus naturales o artificiales, sustancias tóxicas, alterar el ADN de forma permanente. *Esto podría dejar a las personas en estado catatónico, con diversos grados de autismo o terminar con el ser humano tal y como se conoce.

-La COVID-19 *está directamente ligada a la tecnología 5G.*

-* Wuhan* (China), donde se originó la pandemia, *fue una de las primeras ciudades en las que se instaló la 5G a gran escala* y allí hicieron un experimento social y criminal. Por ello, los soldados franceses creen que *muchas de las muertes iniciales en la urbe se debieron a una combinación del 5G, el virus y las vacunas* en una mezcla de batalla biológica y ondas electromagnéticas.

- Situación de *guerra total contra la población mundial.*

- La solución es que l*a población mundial se informe, reaccione, no consienta este ataque y actúe cuanto antes* para neutralizar a los atacantes.


https://sois.fr/fileadmin/pdf/pdf_2019-2020/RAPPORT_D_ENQUETE_mise_a_jour_13_mai.pdf


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Sep 2020)

El fraude de la pandemia comienza a salir a la luz en varios países del mundo - MPR21


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2020)

El PLAN del NWO sigue adelante.


----------



## Spock (19 Sep 2020)

*España - Plandemia:
España - Plandemia COVID-19 (Guerra de Cuarta Generación sobre la Población).*
*España es la Wuhan (China) de Europa (Campaña de Terror Informativo de Tele 5).*


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2020)

Quiero recordar, una vez más, que este hilo se empezó en FEBRERO.

*ANTES de la "PANDEMIA"*

.


----------



## Stormtrooper (19 Sep 2020)

Ya han dejado claro que no se puede pensar


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Ya han dejado claro que no se puede pensar



Se puede... pero está SANCIONADO.

Dentro de poco estará* PENADO.*


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2020)

Usersiter dijo:


> Hasta que no vea que un día no puedo entrar en este foro EN EL QUE CADA UNO PONE LO QUE LE SALE DE LOS COJONES INCLUIDO YO, no me lo creeré del todo



Tranquilo, hombre.

Ya queda menos.


----------



## Stormtrooper (19 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Se puede... pero está SANCIONADO.
> 
> Dentro de poco estará* PENADO.*



Con estos podría ser SANCIONADO, PENADO Y *EJECUTADO* como en la República bananera que veneran


----------



## Visilleras (19 Sep 2020)

Coño, qué buen hilo. No lo había visto hasta ahora


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Sep 2020)

Usersiter dijo:


> Hasta que no vea que un día no puedo entrar en este foro EN EL QUE CADA UNO PONE LO QUE LE SALE DE LOS COJONES INCLUIDO YO, no me lo creeré del todo



4 días después:



calopez dijo:


> no contéis con este foro para discursos simplistas que pongan en riesgo la salud de los demás y el que lo haga tendrá cuarentena forzosa


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Sep 2020)

Lord Vader dijo:


> 4 días después:



Y así será con cualquier tema


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Sep 2020)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Y así será con cualquier tema



Lo más triste es que estos personajes son capaces de* convencer a la gente de **CUALQUIER COSA.



SEA LO QUE SEA*


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Lo más triste es que estos personajes son capaces de* convencer a la gente de **CUALQUIER COSA.
> 
> 
> 
> SEA LO QUE SEA*



Convencen porque los medios están a su servicio.

Ni de palo se atrevería a ir a que le hiciese una entrevista un periodista libre y serio. 

Necesita masajes para meter sus mentiras y los medios se lo dan.


----------



## Chulita (20 Sep 2020)

Tú eres subnormal, más bien.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Sep 2020)

Chulita dijo:


> Tú eres *subnormal*, más bien.



*Muuuucho peor... *Es de PODEMOS 

En serio.


----------



## Chulita (20 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Muuuucho peor... *Es de PODEMOS
> 
> En serio.



Enhorabuena por el hilo, que parece apenas nadie ha podido llegar a leer. 
Gracias por compartir y dejar constancia de sus observaciones.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Sep 2020)

¿Dominar a las masas por la fuerza? Las masas hace tiempo que están dominadas sin un gramo de fuerza.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

A mi no me queda ninguna duda de que lo que dices es evidente, pero es que eso no es precisamente eso lo que es una sociedad, donde las filosofías son las dominantes sea la religión,el capital, la medicina, la politica y los lobis?., del contrario haz como el pagesitofeliz, con coger una cabra y tirar para la monte y pasar de filosofías sociales , leyes , normas y pasta gansa o fenecer en el intento de ir por libre.
Tu sabes lo sencillo que me es ir al huerto o finca al amanecer, y buscar alguna fruta en los frutales del alrededor y sentarme a comer ella debajo de mi higuera justo al lado del manantial lleno de golondrinas intentando cazar mosquitos del cauce de la ría y que lo que para ellas es un manjar para mi es un tormento y así todo muy diferente pero libre como un pagesitofeliz.
En fin, la perfección absoluta no existe y menos en una sociedad con millones de almas apelotonadas en pocos quilómetros cuadrados.
En fin , tengo mucho más y todo variado.
A mi dios , la virgen y el espiritu santo junto su hijo jesus cristo en el cielo y los mortales a ser posible en las ciudades y el pagesitofeliz en su finquita y huerto y cuando el mundo se finiquite yo ya mirare de camelarme al todo poderoso que me mande al infierno con las niñas malas y a ser posible la Belensita que la mande al cielo que ella se lo merece.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Spock (20 Sep 2020)

Un Abogado contra la Demagogia:"Nueva Ley contra nuestros domicilios y derechos en el BOE, diagnósticos forenses por Email". 

Ley 3/2020:
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/09/19/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-10923.pdf


----------



## Spock (21 Sep 2020)

Ley 3/2020:
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/09/19/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-10923.pdf


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Sep 2020)

*ESTÁ PASANDO*









*Así funciona el sistema de localización que asegura la distancia de seguridad entre alumnos en la vuelta al cole*

Se han instalado unos localizadores que, junto con los tags en forma de tarjetas o pequeños wearables que llevan colgados con una pinza los menores, permiten controlar que los alumnos de infantil mantienen la distancia de seguridad entre los grupos “burbuja”, tanto en las aulas como en el patio de recreo.

La herramienta, desarrollada por la start-up Nothingbutnet y que ha sido muy bien acogida por los padres del grupo de alumnos objeto de la prueba,* permite detectar y posicionar a cada alumno *en tiempo real con un sistema de localización de alta precisión. De esta forma, es posible determinar el mantenimiento del “espacio de seguridad” de cada alumno.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

Empieza la fiesta.


----------



## Armonis (27 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *ESTÁ PASANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

La llamada "segunda ola" está basada en datos falsos.







*Chief Science Officer for Pfizer Says "Second Wave" Faked on False-Positive COVID Tests, "Pandemic is Over"*


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Todos os dais cuenta que *NO ES LO MISMO* que te espíe legalmente la empresa Inditex, BlaBlaCar, o Telepizza... a que lo haga el* CNI de Sánchez, los del Expediente Royuela o los del MOSSAD...*

Es algo obvio.

¿Verdad?


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (27 Sep 2020)

¿Y qué me dice usted de los pesaditos del foro (estilo huzaan, Bitelchus, Perro de derechas...) siempre con sus murgas del teatro del R78?

Qué pesadilla en Elm Street, qué aburrimiento de función macho.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

Eres muuuuuuuy tonto ¿sabes?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

Por lo visto, de mí y de CUALQUIERA.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Sep 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *ESTÁ PASANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raulisimo dijo:


> *Así funciona el sistema de localización que asegura la distancia de seguridad entre alumnos en la vuelta al cole*
> 
> Se han instalado unos localizadores que, junto con los tags en forma de tarjetas o pequeños wearables que llevan colgados con una pinza los menores, permiten controlar que los alumnos de infantil mantienen la distancia de seguridad entre los grupos “burbuja”, tanto en las aulas como en el patio de recreo.
> 
> La herramienta, desarrollada por la start-up Nothingbutnet y que ha sido muy bien acogida por los padres del grupo de alumnos objeto de la prueba,* permite detectar y posicionar a cada alumno *en tiempo real con un sistema de localización de alta precisión. De esta forma, es posible determinar el mantenimiento del “espacio de seguridad” de cada alumno.




Moviendo la VENTANA DE OVERTON:


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Sep 2020)

No estamos preparados


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## rejon (5 Oct 2020)

El gobierno ha comprobado que puede humillar, vejar y maltratar a los españoles sin ninguna consecuencia, con lo que seguirán aumentando la dosis.


----------



## VIOLADOR DE FEMlNiSTAS (7 Oct 2020)

buti dijo:


> Los que mandan ya mandaron siempre. no hay ninguna conspiracion, es la raza humana.



Será la *especie* humana, la cual contiene varias razas.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Oct 2020)

Estamos gobernados por *psicópatas.*


Enloquecido y fuera de si quiere hacer de las libertades y derechos un cortijo.


Sánchez contempla el estado de alarma en Madrid pero quiere acordarlo con Ayuso

El presidente del Gobierno señala desde Argelia que las decisiones se tomarán de acuerdo con Madrid y respetando sus competencias









**Tema mítico* : - Sanchez enloquecido quiere decretar el estado de alarma*


----------



## VIOLADOR DE FEMlNiSTAS (8 Oct 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Estamos gobernados por *psicópatas.*
> 
> 
> Enloquecido y fuera de si quiere hacer de las libertades y derechos un cortijo.
> ...



Si el ejército no da un golpe de estado e instaura una dictadura benevolente, purgando a toda la escoria de las instituciones y centros educativos, estaremos perdidos...


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Oct 2020)

Dictadura "benevolente":

*Pedro Sánchez convoca un Consejo de Ministros extraordinario para decretar el Estado de Alarma* 







El Gobierno no espera más. El presidente Pedro Sánchez ha convocado un Consejo de Ministros extraordinario para este viernes con el fin de decretar el estado de alarma en Madrid durante al menos 15 días. Esta decisión llega tras el revés sufrido por el Ejecutivo tras la decisión del Tribunal superior de Justicia de Madrid de denegar la ratificación del cierre impuesto por el Ministerio de Sanidad para frenar los contagios al entender que suponen “una injerencia en los derechos fundamentales sin habilitación legal que la ampare”. Al no contar con el aval judicial, no se podía multar a los incumplidores y quedan en papel mojado los confinamientos perimetrales a 4.786.948 ciudadanos que, desde el pasado viernes por la noche, no podían salir de sus municipios salvo excepciones y con justificante.

Esta decisión permite al Gobierno rescatar las medidas tumbadas por los tribunales ―no salir del municipio donde se vive salvo para ir a trabajar o excepciones justificadas— y en ningún caso representa volver a los confinamientos decretados durante los meses de marzo, abril y mayo. La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, había pedido este jueves a los ciudadanos que no salgan de la región y había anunciado medidas “sensatas, justas y ponderadas”, mientras que el ministro de Sanidad, Salvador Illa, avanzó también este jueves en el que el Congreso que el Gobierno estaba estudiando “las decisiones jurídicas que mejor protejan la salud”, pero no quiso aclarar cuáles. 

Pedro Sánchez convoca un Consejo de Ministros extraordinario para decretar el estado de alarma en Madrid


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Oct 2020)

Todo va a ir RE*GULAG*...


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Oct 2020)

Recordemos que todo hasta ahora ha sido UN ENSAYO.

La fiesta no ha enpezado aun.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Oct 2020)

Quiero recordar a la audiencia que *este hilo lo comenzamos en FEBRERO.

Avisados estabais.*


El ex director adjunto del FBI Frank Figliuzzi dijo la semana pasada que el el fbi y la cia deben examinar a todos los futuros candidatos presidenciales para asegurar que nunca mas tengan otro Trump.

*"la democracia solo se produce cuando tenemos un poder total y nuestra autoridad como expertos permanece incuestionable"*

Ahora os vais enterando ¿o todavía no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2020)

En Cataluña llevamos 10 años sufriéndolo

Y el que alzaba la voz, ya era considerado un golpista y un sedicioso

Por lo que ahora no me trago que a los insurgentes haya que llamarlos patriotas


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Oct 2020)

Si *no tienes derechos,* tienes una* DICTADURA.*

Es algo obvio ¿no?


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2020)

Está pasando.

Corrupción: - Los Españoles deben de prepararse para un nuevo confinamiento que durará más de 6 meses y la inyección obligatoria de la vacuna venenosa.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2020)

¿Seguimos esperando a que los *pandemistas* pasen a pedir disculpas?


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Oct 2020)

Si se les veía venir.

Claro que se les veía venir...


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Oct 2020)

El CNI investiga “plataformas digitales” que “erosionan la confianza en las instituciones públicas” | PSOE-Podemos


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2020)




----------



## elepwr (17 Oct 2020)

Da miedo ver como acierta


----------



## Spock (17 Oct 2020)

Están yendo contra la disidencia. Están en el punto de mira canales de youtube que muestran la verdad de todo esto.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Oct 2020)

Está pasando...









Varios agentes de la Policía Nacional han protagonizado este fin de semana un incidente violento en Sevilla, al irrumpir *sin orden judicial en una propiedad privada* para reducir a tres jóvenes, haciendo un uso desmedido de la fuerza.
Los hechos ocurrieron en un inmueble de la Avenida República Argentina de Sevilla, hasta el que se desplazaron *tres coches patrulla de la Policía Nacional* tras recibir la llamada de un vecino. Pese a que carecían de orden judicial, los agentes se introdujeron en el interior de un garaje privado en el que se encontraban los jóvenes aprovechando el momento en el que accedía uno de ellos e impidiendo que cerrara la puerta.


*Sevilla: La Policía entra sin orden judicial en un garaje privado y reduce de forma violenta a un joven*


----------



## ueee3 (21 Oct 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Quiero recordar a la audiencia que *este hilo lo comenzamos en FEBRERO.
> 
> Avisados estabais.*
> 
> ...



¿Es broma? Si no, ¿no puede Trump destituir a esa gente?


----------



## AH1N1 (21 Oct 2020)

luego vuelvo


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (21 Oct 2020)

y mientras la gente es sus casas se masturba viendo el espectáculo, así somos y así seremos por los siglos de los siglos.
No tenemos perdón


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Oct 2020)

No entiendo cómo hay gente que no se dé cuenta de lo que está pasando.



*Desde las 00.00 horas de este jueves las reuniones sociales quedan limitadas a un máximo de cinco personas en toda Galicia. 

Las reuniones quedan limitadas a un máximo de cinco personas.

Solo puede haber relación entre convivientes

Se restringen todas las actividades no esenciales en O Carballiño


"No más de cinco personas"







El ministro de Sanidad podría proponer a las comunidades autónomas, entre otras medidas, el cierre de los establecimientos hosteleros a las 22.00 horas en las zonas donde la incidencia del coronavirus es mayor, según publica El País. El ministerio llevará a la reunión del consejo interterritorial esta propuesta, que no estaba en los planes anteriores, además de los varemos para determinar cuáles serían los municipios de riesgo según la incidencia acumulada, los positivos según las pruebas realizadas y la capacidad hospitalaria y las uci. 

El toque de queda que Galicia lleva diez días debatiendo

*


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2020)

Desde febrero lo estamos diciendo...

¿De verdad la gente no se está dando cuenta de lo que pasa?


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Si *no tienes derechos,* tienes una* DICTADURA.*
> 
> Es algo obvio ¿no?


----------



## PalPueblo (23 Oct 2020)

Grandísimo hilo


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2020)

Del 26 de febrero de 2020

Mis respetos


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Oct 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo




Grandísimos participantes. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## acmecito (24 Oct 2020)

Yo no niego la existencia del virus, eso es estúpido a estas alturas. Pero la incidencia que tiene claramente no justifica las medidas que se están imponiendo. 

Vivo en Zgz, teóricamente rodeado de infectados y muertos, y no conozco literalmente NINGÚN caso. 

El único caso que conozco en todo mi entorno de familiares, amigos y conocidos, que son cientos repartidos por toda España, es una de mis tías que murió en Madrid... y no está demasiado claro ya que era muy mayor y ya tenía cosillas. 

Están aprovechando el virus para avanzar la agenda de una forma que jamás hubiesen soñado poder hacer.

Vaticino que en muy breve veremos el final del dinero físico y la digitalización total de la vida.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Oct 2020)

No olvidemos que todo lo que está pasando ahora, aparece en este vídeo de hace seis años:



¿Muchas casualidades?


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Oct 2020)

NO HAY *NINGUNA RAZÓN SANITARIA* QUE JUSTIFIQUE EL CONFINAMIENTO.

LOS TEST PCR NO SIRVEN PARA DIAGNOSTICAR EL CORONAVIRUS.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2020)

El Consejo de Ministros aprueba el estado de alarma, que quiere ampliar hasta el 9 de mayo


----------



## rejon (25 Oct 2020)

No digan"dictadura" digan " restricción de derechos y libertades voluntarias".


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2020)

Seis meses PRORROGABLES.

La puntita nada más...


----------



## Spock (25 Oct 2020)

```
https://youtu.be/FPId1S_XY6w
Hermann Tersch: Cómo Pedro Sánchez utiliza la Pandemia para cercenar nuestros
Derechos.
```


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## cocolisete (26 Oct 2020)

Que miedo me esta dando leer el inicio de este post que fue en Febrero y ver como estamos hoy


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2020)

Tu eres del ministerio del amor, no?

Averígualo.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2020)

A ti no tengo que darte explicaciones.

GILIPOLLAS!!!!


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


>


----------



## Javiser (29 Oct 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Febrero del 2020

Joder, que cabron, lo has clavado. 


Venga, no nos engañas , tu vienes del futuro ¿A que si?


----------



## Javiser (29 Oct 2020)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Decías?


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2020)

Es sólo sentido común y analizar la información que está* DISPONIBLE PARA TODOS.

¿Os dais cuenta que si se decreta otro estado de alarma, éste ya será permanente?














"Creo que un confinamiento corto no es suficiente. En la situación en la que estamos se tiene que intentar dar un paso grande, dar pasos tímidos no es la forma con la que vamos a tener más impacto, pero tampoco voy a entrar yo en discusión", ha declarado Simón, que defiende que un confinamiento de tres meses puede tener mejores resultados que un confinamiento de siete días, como estaban proponiendo algunas comunidades autónomas en el término de sus territorios.

Simón apuesta por medidas más duras: "Creo que un confinamiento muy corto no es suficiente"*


----------



## Poleo (30 Oct 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Quien tenga la secuencia incorrecta en la sangre portará de por vida la marca de la bestia. Ver mi firma...



A qué te refieres?


----------



## h2o ras (30 Oct 2020)

917 dijo:


> El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.
> Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.



*¡La Dictadura ya esta aqui!!!*
saluden a la dictadura
Buenos dias dictadura


----------



## h2o ras (30 Oct 2020)

acmecito dijo:


> Yo no niego la existencia del virus, eso es estúpido a estas alturas. Pero la incidencia que tiene claramente no justifica las medidas que se están imponiendo.
> *
> Vivo en Zgz, teóricamente rodeado de infectados y muertos, y no conozco literalmente NINGÚN caso.*
> 
> ...



Lo mismo digo, y pregunto a la gente que conozco, o encuentro, y siempre la misma respuesta...


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Oct 2020)

Perfecta planificación.


----------



## jdblazquez (31 Oct 2020)

Llevo preparado desde hace mucho tiempo...


----------



## Sputnik (31 Oct 2020)

La verdad es que cada dia casi me planteo mi reaccion ante la esclavitud que nos van a imponer, ya descarnada y asumida por buena parte de la poblacion...

Espero estar a la altura de lo que yo mismo me impongo.


----------



## Galvani (31 Oct 2020)

A la gente solo le preocupa poder irse de puente por lo que se ve. No veo indignación ni crítica. Ni eso señores... Al contrario, todos a pie juntillas con las recomendaciones de los hijos de puta estos. 

Si diciendo que 6 meses no puedes salir de tu casa libremente a la hora que quieras la gente no se vuelve radical, eso significa que todo está perdido. Harán lo que quieran. Y no esperemos un "pueblo" contra un gobierno, porque los progres antes de rebelarse contra los suyos se inmolan. Me recuerda a Argentina cuando el corralito. Han pasado 20 años y están, han estado y estarán en la mierda igual porque tienen los políticos que son reflejo de ellos.


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Oct 2020)

jdblazquez dijo:


> Llevo preparado desde hace mucho tiempo...



¿Puedes decirnos cómo?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2020)

*Todo esto lleva planificado desde HACE AÑOS,

*


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2020)

El PLAN sigue su curso.

Utilizan a la policía para CREAR DISTURBIOS:


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Nov 2020)

*"Controlemos a nuestros dirigentes, porque si no nos van a llevar a la guerra"*
Coronel Pedro Baños

min.4:40


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Lo que estamos viendo es una progresión.
> 
> Es parte del plan que tienen previsto. El objetivo final es tener una población asustada, sumisa y reducida, que sea incapaz de defenderse en un Nuevo Orden Mundial que no será otra cosa que una DICTADURA GLOBAL.
> 
> Por favor, ved este vídeo. Aquí se explica todo:



Se os visó de todo.

Ahora no vengáis con llantos.
¿Os dais cuenta que si se decreta otro estado de alarma, éste ya será permanente?


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2020)

Igual aun estamos a tiempo...


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2020)

CONFIRMADO BIDEN GANADOR - PORTADA THE ECONOMIST


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Nov 2020)

Derechos fundamentales: EL GOBIERNO SE CARGA LA LIBERTAD DE EXPRESIÓN.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Nov 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> A la gente solo le preocupa poder irse de puente por lo que se ve. No veo indignación ni crítica. Ni eso señores... Al contrario, todos a pie juntillas con las recomendaciones de los hijos de puta estos.
> 
> Si diciendo que 6 meses no puedes salir de tu casa libremente a la hora que quieras la gente no se vuelve radical, eso significa que todo está perdido. Harán lo que quieran. Y no esperemos un "pueblo" contra un gobierno, porque los progres antes de rebelarse contra los suyos se inmolan. Me recuerda a Argentina cuando el corralito. Han pasado 20 años y están, han estado y estarán en la mierda igual porque tienen los políticos que son reflejo de ellos.



la gente tiene una falta de amor propio pero tremenda, tremenda
porque esencialmente tienen a un puto periodista de mierda diciendoles como tienen que vivir
un periodista, basicamente un tio que desde que sale del instituto no ha estudiado NADA con ningun valor objetivo

joder macho, un poco de amor propio, seas lo que seas ERES MAS que un periodista
POR DEFINICION, da igual que seas el butanero o un gorrilla, cualquiera es mas que un periodista, SIEMPRE

asi que vivir sin tener un pensamiento propio toda la vida escuchando como te dice que tienes que vivir un puñao de periodistas es penoso, hay que tener un poquitin de dignidad y de amor propio, un poquitin de humanidad, solo un poquitin


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2020)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> la gente tiene una falta de amor propio pero tremenda, tremenda
> porque esencialmente tienen a un puto periodista de mierda diciendoles como tienen que vivir
> un periodista, basicamente un tio que desde que sale del instituto no ha estudiado NADA con ningun valor objetivo
> 
> ...



La gente para unas cosas es un cordero obediente y para otras es un hijo puta. Y siempre invierten el ser una cosa u otra. Tienen amor propio cuando pueden y cuando no (cobardía) son mierdas.


----------



## rejon (7 Nov 2020)

Cuatro poderes: 

- Ejecutivo: Controlado 
- Legislativo: Suspendido 
- Judicial: Estudiando cómo asaltarlo 
- Prensa: Supervisada y bajo amenaza de ser amordazada.

Menos mal que la progresia venía a regenerar las instituciones.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Nov 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> La gente para unas cosas es un cordero obediente y para otras es un hijo puta. Y siempre invierten el ser una cosa u otra. Tienen amor propio cuando pueden y cuando no (cobardía) son mierdas.



no te engañes, son mierdas 24 horas al dia


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Nov 2020)

*Si comprende de qué se trata el Nuevo Orden Mundial, entonces le ayudará a comprender las cosas que están sucediendo a nivel local, estatal y federal*. Por ejemplo, ¿por qué los "desarrollos de uso mixto" (complejos de apartamentos con espacio comercial en el primer piso) son tan populares ahora en todas las ciudades y por qué las empresas de construcción se apresuran a construirlos? Bueno, son sus futuras celdas de prisión, pagará el alquiler para siempre y nunca será propietario de uno de estos apartamentos, y mucho menos de una casa unifamiliar. El gobierno federal ofrece grandes incentivos financieros a los estados y ciudades para priorizar los desarrollos de uso mixto sobre la construcción de viviendas unifamiliares.

*Las élites nos han estado diciendo lo que planean hacer durante décadas* - en libros, entrevistas, películas (programación predictiva - "Los juegos del hambre", "La purga", "Soylent Green", etc.) y en publicaciones. Por ejemplo, *Zbigniew Brzezinski* es uno de ellos: cofundó la Comisión Trilateral y escribió sobre lo que vendría en varios de sus libros (en los años 70). Aquí hay algunas citas:

*1) *“*La era tecnotrónica *implica la aparición gradual de una sociedad más controlada. Una sociedad así estaría dominada por una élite, sin las restricciones de los valores tradicionales.*Pronto será posible ejercer una vigilancia casi continua sobre cada ciudadano y mantener archivos completos actualizados que contengan incluso la información más personal sobre el ciudadano. Estos archivos estarán sujetos a recuperación instantánea por parte de las autoridades. *”

*2)*“ Esta regionalización está en consonancia con el *Plan Tri-Lateral* que exige una convergencia gradual de Oriente y Occidente, que en *última instancia conduzca hacia la meta de un gobierno mundial. La soberanía nacional ya no es un concepto viable. *”

*3)*“ La persistencia de la crisis social, el surgimiento de una personalidad carismática y l*a explotación de los medios de comunicación para obtener la confianza del público* serían los peldaños en *la transformación gradual de los Estados Unidos en una sociedad altamente controlada* ”.

*Otro ejemplo:* James Paul Warburg *dijo al Senado de los Estados Unidos*, el 17 de febrero de 1950, que *"Tendremos un gobierno mundial, nos guste o no. La única pregunta es si el gobierno mundial se logrará por conquista o consentimiento".

Carroll Quigley* (mentor de *Bill Clinton*) publicó "Tragedy and Hope" en 1966 y discutió los planes de las élites. *Solo estaba en desacuerdo con ellos porque creía que todo debería hacerse público.*

En *2010*, la *Fundación Rockefeller publicó un documento*, "Escenarios para el futuro de la tecnología y el desarrollo internacional"; puede verlo aquí: https://archive.org/details/scenari...l-development-rockefeller-foundation/ modo / 2up. Y hay otros lugares para encontrarlo y descargarlo también. Comenzando la sección "Paso de bloqueo", *detalla lo que hemos visto en la "experiencia" de Covid-19.* Harry Vox lo descubrió por primera vez en 2014 y habló sobre ello (nos dijo que vendría). *Aquí está la entrevista -*





Y hay muchos otros ejemplos de los luciferinos de élite que nos dicen públicamente por adelantado sus planes y lo que vendrá en el futuro.

Más recientemente, puede leer el libro de Klaus Schwab (él es el director del Foro Económico Mundial), *"Covid-19: the Great Reset"* nos dice lo que se avecina. Él dice: " *Muchos de nosotros estamos reflexionando sobre cuándo las cosas volverán a la normalidad", escribe Schwab. "La respuesta corta es: nunca. Nada volverá a la sensación de normalidad 'rota' que prevalecía antes de la crisis debido a la pandemia del coronavirus. marca un punto de inflexión fundamental en nuestra trayectoria global* ” *.* " Por cierto, el Foro Económico Mundial dice que no serás dueño de nada en el futuro (¿comunismo alguien?) -Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better .

*Y la gente nos ha estado advirtiendo sin descanso durante décadas. Algunos de ellos incluyen los siguientes:*

- William Guy Carr - escribió "Peones en el juego" en 1958.

- G. Edward Griffin hizo videos en la década de 1960 advirtiendo a la gente sobre el comunismo (todavía está vivo hoy) -

- Alex Jones nos ha estado advirtiendo durante más de 20 años: hay un billón de videos por ahí.

- Ann Coulter nos advirtió sobre el comunismo (una herramienta de los luciferinos de élite) en su libro de 2003, "Traición".

- Rosa Koire en su libro, "Behind the Green Mask", publicado en 2011 (y en todos sus videos y discursos públicos en los Estados Unidos) nos advirtió sobre la agenda hace 9 años.




Magnífico resumen del Nuevo Orden Mundial y sus próximos eventos


----------



## tocafa (13 Nov 2020)

Pues prepararos para que nos obliguen a vacunarnos.
El 90% de los fallecidos son personas de más de 80 años y el 60% en residencias de mayores. En vez de incidir en eso se cargan la economía y nos joden a todos.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2020)

Transhumanismo y control total.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2020)

Economia: Se filtra documento frances en el que se explican los siguientes pasos a seguir (confinamientos y restricciones a nivel mundial)







*Diciembre 2020 - Enero 2021:*

Aumento de los casos positivos

(para poder justificar las medidas que vienen despues, la gente se hara PCR o test, y esos resultados permitiran a las autoridades justificar lo que haran despues)


*Enero-Ocubre 2021:*

Aceleración en la adquisición y construccion de instalaciones de aislamiento

(campos de concentraccion para los que no se quieren poner la vacuna) en cada región o departamento.


*Enero-Marzo 2021:*

- *Confinamiento completo y Total* (mucho *más estricto* que en la primera y segunda fase de restricción)

- Reforma y *ampliación del* programa de *desempleo*: hacia el programa de renta universal


*Febrero - Octubre 2021:*

Mutación proyectada de Covid-19 con un virus secundario Covid-21

(es decir, el virus muta, y aparece otro peor, pero vease que pone proyectada, lo tienen planificado, y seguramente ya elaborado en alguna vacuna o sustancia que nos administraran)


*Enero- Junio 2021:*

Se superó la capacidad para recibir casos de Covid 19 y Covid 21

(es decir, saturación de los hospitales y centro de salud por culpa de la mutación del nuevo virus. El virus vuelve a colapsar el sistema de salud, los nuevos enfermos no pueden ir, mueren en sus casas, y los que estan en los centros de salud y hospitales les alargan la agonia y van cayendo poco a poco, se repite la historia, pero esta vez la culpa es del nuevo virus que ha mutado y no se esperaban esta agresividad. Suena creible, de no ser que estamos diciendolo con meses de antelación con este documento filtrado)

*Abril-Junio 2021*:

Inestabilidad economica - interrupciones planificadas en la cadena de suministro - escasez de existencias

(van a provocar la caida de la economia, no podran o no llegaran los alimentos y productos básicos a las ciudades, con lo cual habra escasez, la gente sufrira, supermercados y tiendas con estanterias vacias: disturbios, peleas, malestar, robos,...)


*Abril-Julio 2021*:

Nuevas restricciones - Tercer confinamiento

(aumentaran las medidas dictatoriales por culpa de lo que esta pasando en las ciudades, los disturbios, la gente se olvida del virus por el hambre, pero no lo permitiran: seguir en vuestras casas y con más medidas restrictivas y de presión)


*Abril - Octubre 2021*

Implementación del programa de renta básica universal


*Julio-Octubre 2021*

Despliegue de las fuerzas armadas para controles de movimiento

(ya llega el ejercito a poner orden y control, más bien a controlar que el plan esta funcionando y que nadie se sale de madre, si nos quejabamos de como nos trataba la policia, estos ni siquiera te dejaran hablar, los militares reciben ordenes, no cuestionan, no justifican, si estas donde no debes estar no te preguntaran, acataran y haran lo que les hayan ordenado, detencion y ellos sabran donde te llevan)(los famosos campos de concentracion ya hablados en un punto anterior)(la policia ponia multas, estos no)


*Resumen*

- Poco a poco nos van confinando en casa

- Los positivos aumentan (Diciembre- Enero)

- *Enero,* unos antes otros despues, o todos a la vez: *Confinamiento total de todo el pais*. 



Y ASÍ TODO.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Nov 2020)

Está pasando.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Dic 2020)

¡Cuántas casualidades!


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Dic 2020)

La fiesta acaba de empezar.

Los que gobiernan han comprobado a escala global, y como nunca antes EN LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD, que
*PUEDEN OBLIGARNOS A HACER CUALQUIER COSA.*

CUALQUIER COSA. LO QUE SEA.


Y CUANDO QUIERAN


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Dic 2020)

Pues el filosofo ya ha dicho que las mascarilla va a ser para siempre


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Dic 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2020)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ene 2021)

Está pasando....



*"Para asegurarnos la obediencia ciega de TODA la población, la privación TOTAL de derechos, la dictadura PERFECTA. Hace falta miedo.*
_*MUCHO MIEDO.*_

*MIEDO GLOBAL


Nosotros decidiremos quienes son los buenos. Nosotros decidimos LA VERDAD.*

_*Antes hay que fabricar pequeñas epidemias que acepten como normal lo intolerable. El miedo hará su trabajo.*_

*Todos aquellos que vean morir a sus vecinos, que se vean confinados en unas cuarentenas controladas y aleatorias verán como normal que el NWO tome el control de todas las decisiones, quién puede desplazarse y quien no, quién es encarcelado y quién no, quién tiene derechos y quién no, quién vive y quien no..."










¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?*


Avisados estabais.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ene 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2021)

*"Los encuentros sociales tienen que desaparecer de nuestra mente"*


"Estamos en una situación de elevado riesgo. Lo siento mucho, pero vamos a tener que olvidarnos de *Sant Antoni y Sant Sebastià*", ha zanjado el portavoz del comité autonómico de enfermedades infecciosas, Javier Arranz, durante la valoración epidemiológica de la pandemia del coronavirus en Baleares.

El doctor Arranz se ha referido especialmente a los* 'foguerons' y las 'torrades' *con amigos por Sant Antoni o a las fiestas de Sant Sebastià:* "No tienen que existir si queremos frenar el incremento de contagios"*.q

*"Los encuentros familiares y sociales deben desaparecer de nuestra mente. Lo siento, pero esa es la realidad"* 

Arranz: "Los encuentros familiares y sociales deben desaparecer de nuestra mente"


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ene 2021)

Bienvenidos al futuro:


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ene 2021)

Comienza la purga de los que se preocupan por la Purga . Ron Paul eliminado de twitter


----------



## socrates99 (12 Ene 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Bienvenidos al futuro:



Al presente más bien


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ene 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Ene 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Ene 2021)

No.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

No


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

Louie in Prensa Urbana


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

Yo a ti no tengo que demostrarte nada.

El que parece que tiene 5 años aquí eres tú, macho.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

16th January Second Update Current News


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

A nadie le importa una mierda lo que tú creas.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (17 Ene 2021)

Os van a suprimir los derechos a los fachas ynazis de mierda, o sea que por mí OK


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Os van a suprimir los derechos a los fachas ynazis de mierda, o sea que por mí OK



Ojalá que caigan todos los *NAZIS:





*


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

*El Gobierno puede obligar a vacunar a toda la población si peligra la inmunidad de grupo





*


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Ene 2021)

Avisados estábais.


*DESDE FEBRERO

España, a favor de un "acuerdo amplio" para un 'pasaporte' internacional de vacunación que permita viajar sin restricciones*


----------



## Kashito (18 Ene 2021)

Escuché o lei por ahí que después del terrorismo, cambio climático, plandemia, etc es la hora de la invasión alienigena.

Algo sobre hologramas muy reales. Por eso de los avistamientos ovnis. Holografias, realidad 3 d.

Yo ya no se donde está la verdad. Mi capacidad de discernimiento está a punto de colapsar. Demasiadas mentiras, medias verdades, etc de información,

Todo porque a un puñado de ricos hijosdeputa quieren el poder total de la población mundial.


----------



## Kashito (18 Ene 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Louie in Prensa Urbana



Los mato si hacen eso con mi padre o mi madre. Cuchillo a la yugular.


----------



## Kashito (18 Ene 2021)

Alemania construirá una prisión para los disidentes del COVID-19 | Trikooba.com



DIPUTADA Y GOBIERNO TOTALITARISTA AGENDA 2030


EL MUNDO

CENSURA
ELISA, la herramienta de ciberseguridad del CNI que investiga la desinformación en España
El Gobierno da plenos poderes a la Fiscalía: puede instar a secuestrar publicaciones y controlar la información
Google Translate
Comité de la Verdad del Gobierno Español = Máxima censura

DOCTOR ALEMAN DETENIDO
Piden la libertad para Andreas Noack, el doctor alemán detenido cuando hablaba sobre el coronavirus en un directo en YouTube |

Putos NAZIS
Somos Asintomáticos
LA chicA DE LA DESCARGA
CANAL 5 INFORMA


************** TOTALITARISMO ESPAÑA MUY INTERESANTE ****************
https://ugetube.com/watch/abogado-e...nos-están-sometiendo-mp4_kUn7Uur6bnSwUlq.html
Usan el miedo y la pandemia para convertir la democracia en una tiranía estilo China_ Luis de Miguel


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ene 2021)

Kashito dijo:


> Los mato si hacen eso con mi padre o mi madre. Cuchillo a la yugular.



Esperemos que no nos toque.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ene 2021)




----------



## SuperDios (18 Ene 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Los derechos son eso, hoy te los doy y mañana puedo quitartelos
> 
> Y esto para confirmar lo que siempre he pensado y es que la libertad REAL no se entiende sin el cristianismo y lo fuera de este que venden como libertad es liberticismo o derechos para meterte la inyección letal via intelectual con propaganda haciendote creer que eres el mejor de la clase sin serlo



Lo único que sirve para defender tu libertad es la fuerza de las armas, sea ejercida como acto o como amenaza persuasiva. Nada mas.


----------



## SuperDios (18 Ene 2021)

Kashito dijo:


> Los mato si hacen eso con mi padre o mi madre. Cuchillo a la yugular.



Esa es la vía, ante la agresión violenta sólo cabe responder con mayor ferocidad y salvajismo que tu agresor y derrotarlo/matarlo según cada caso.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ene 2021)

_*"Un anillo para gobernarnos a todos..."








Oura Ring: Accurate Health Information Accessible to Everyone


Está pasando...*_


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Ene 2021)

Quiero recordar una vez más que este hilo se comenzó en FEBRERO... del año pasado.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ene 2021)

¡Lobo reaparece! vídeo de 23 de Enero de 2021


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ene 2021)

Todo estaba fríamente calculado.


*ASÍ SE PLANIFICA UNA PANDEMIA.

Aquí el seminario:*


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ene 2021)

Campos de concentración en Alemania:

Bellisssimaa1


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2021)

MENSAJE A LA HUMANIDAD - 10 Etapas del Genocidio


----------



## *carrancas* (3 Feb 2021)

Este hilo debería tener chincheta 
De febrero del 2020


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2021)

*carrancas* dijo:


> Este hilo debería tener chincheta
> De febrero del 2020



Ya estamos a punto de cumplir el año desde que se empezó.

De aquella, en los Medios aun no se podía decir la palabra "Pandemia" y usar mascarilla era de conspiranoicos y gente rara.

Qué tiempos aquellos!!


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2021)

Recordemos cómo "empezó" todo esto:


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2021)

*carrancas* dijo:


> Banead a Juanaaa y sus miltis



Estoy completamente de acuerdo.

De hecho fui el primero que advertí que ese multinick era un troll.

Este fue su primer mensaje:
hola me presento, me llamo Rebeca

En dos semanas lleva más de 1000 mensajes.

¡Más de 1.000!

Calopeeeez...


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Feb 2021)

*Roberto Petrella, médico italiano: “Covid 19 es un programa de exterminio masivo”.*



Emocionado por lo que está a punto de decir, y con la voz ronca y desgarrada, el médico italiano Roberto Petrella ha grabado un vídeo de 7 minutos que es una llamada de atención al pueblo italiano y también al mundo entero. Este médico valiente y ejemplar sólo hace que confirmar lo que muchos veníamos viendo desde hace meses, que un genocidio mundial viene de camino. 

_-“Este es un vídeo de una extrema urgencia”,_ comienza diciendo. 

_-“Covid 19 es un programa mundial para la reducción de la población, se estima que con la vacuna que quieren imponer al menos el 80% de la población morirá”. 

-“Lo que pretenden inyectar es la más terrible de todas las vacunas conocidas”. 

-“No se hagan ningún test, no son pruebas fiables. Los resultados de las pruebas del virus son falsos porque se realizan en presencia de infecciones micóticas y bacterianas. Rechanzando los test es la única forma de rechazar la vacuna”. 

-"Lo he dicho y lo repito: ningún test es capaz de detectar el SARS-COV-2. Prestad mucha atención porque comenzarán a hacer pruebas con los niños y de ahí se extenderá a toda la sociedad, van a comenzar a hacer test masivos a los niños en las escuelas, una vez que su hijo sea testado comenzarán a hacer test a toda la familia y a todos los contactos cercanos, la idea es que las personas sanas aparezcan oficialmente como enfermas". 

-"Te recuerdo que no somos enfermos, somos portadores sanos que tienen virus, eso no significa que estemos enfermos, aunque deis positivo en los test dos o tres veces, eso no quiere decir que estéis enfermos. TE VAN A HACER CREER QUE TODOS LOS QUE DAN POSITIVO ESTÁN ENFERMOS, pero eso en absoluto es cierto". 

-“Les pido por favor que no caigan en la trampa que les quieren tender”. 

-"Una vez vacunados todos estaremos debilitados y encontraremos una muerte segura. Decidle a la gente que no se haga ninguna prueba". 

-"Este vídeo es para que no digas que no fuiste advertido". 

-"El comportamiento de los políticos es completamente descorazonador". 

-"La mayor parte de las personas vacunadas dejarán de existir para la sociedad". 

-"China está haciendo ya pruebas reales en varias ciudades, España y Argentina son los países piloto para los países latinos en relación a la vacunación masiva". _


Roberto Petrella, médico italiano: “Covid 19 es un programa de exterminio masivo”.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Feb 2021)

Habrá que hacer algo por el aniversario del hilo.

No?


----------



## Mk3 (4 Feb 2021)

Hola Raulisimo

Es mi sensación o este hilo parece que pasó desapercibido.
En todo caso, que sepas que hay gente que sí lo vió y lo seguimos.
Gracias y mucha suerte (que nos va hacer falta)


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Feb 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hola Raulisimo
> 
> Es mi sensación o este hilo parece que pasó desapercibido.
> En todo caso, que sepas que hay gente que sí lo vió y lo seguimos.
> Gracias y mucha suerte (que nos va hacer falta)



Yo hago lo posible para que se vea... pero bueno. Sin la colaboración de los foreros hubiera sido aun más difícil.

En las fechas en las que se comenzó, todavía la gente se burlaba de los chinitos que llavaban mascarillas y tal. Estaría bien que alguien subiera los testimonios de los Mass Media en que hacían burla de los sufrimientos en aquel país. O cuando criticaban al que por su cuenta usaba la mascarilla que, en aquel entonces, era tildado de* insolidario e irresponsable *porque "se la estaba quitando a los sanitarios" * 

¿Os acordáis verdad?*

Pues ya entonces advertíamos de todo el PLAN que tenían preparado. Por supuesto, primero te ignoran, luego se burlan de ti... y al final vences 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Feb 2021)

Como imaginen premonitoria, destacar ésta que aparece en el post inicial:







No olvidemos que esto fue *ANTES *de que los balconeros aplaurieran todos los días a las 20:00

Ya digo: PREMONITORIO


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Feb 2021)

Continúa la pérdida de derechos.

Nadie podía ser detenido sin haber cometido un delito ¿verdad?

HASTA AHORA:



Atentos también a los comentarios.


----------



## *carrancas* (6 Feb 2021)

Chinchetaaaaaaa


----------



## LMLights (7 Feb 2021)

No. No estoy prepàrado. Dónde dan cursillos de esto?


----------



## LMLights (7 Feb 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Como imaginen premonitoria, destacar ésta que aparece en el post inicial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parecen palmeros de multiventas multinivel comiendose las pollas.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Feb 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> No. No estoy prepàrado. Dónde dan *cursillos* de esto?



Fíjate en la fecha. Este hilo comenzó ANTES del confinamiento, ANTES de los palmeros en los balcones, ANTES del cierre masivo de empresas, ANTES de la ola de suicidios, ANTES de la mayor pérdida de derechos humanos de toda la historia de este país.

Si hasta AHORA no has aprendido nada... Qué coño piensas aprender tú en un puto cursillo de mierda?


----------



## LMLights (7 Feb 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Fíjate en la fecha. Este hilo comenzó ANTES del confinamiento, ANTES de los palmeros en los balcones, ANTES del cierre masivo de empresas, ANTES de la ola de suicidios, ANTES de la mayor pérdida de derechos humanos de toda la historia de este país.
> 
> Si hasta AHORA no has aprendido nada... Qué coño piensas aprender tú en un puto cursillo de mierda?



Pues claro.


----------



## *carrancas* (8 Feb 2021)

917 dijo:


> El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.
> Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.



Haga el favor de recojer su owned y agarres los tobillos para la pcr anal


----------



## Er_Gayolo (8 Feb 2021)

Y que hacemos? Porque la demás gente no hace apenas nada y para irme atomar por culo me quedo en casa tocandome los cojones.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2021)

Si no los puedes ejercer, no los tienes.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2021)

Er_Gayolo dijo:


> Y que hacemos?



*LO QUE HEMOS APRENDIDO para cuando haya una pandemia de verdad





*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2021)

Que tonteria de hilo

Crear una falsa pandemia para quitar derechos, eso nunca ocurriria

Aunque justo ahora hemos tenido mala suerte, estamos sufriendo una pandemia y nos tienen que quitar derechos por el bien de todos


----------



## S1mple (10 Feb 2021)

Cuál es la excusa a día de hoy del covidiota para justificar todo esto?


----------



## *carrancas* (12 Feb 2021)

Banead a Juanaaa y sus miltis
Creéis que sexy nighty es uno de ellos?


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (13 Feb 2021)

Y otra EXIGIRLOS.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Feb 2021)

Primados negativos.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## fran1 (18 Feb 2021)

tremendo hilo y es de hace un año.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Feb 2021)

fran1 dijo:


> tremendo hilo y es de hace un año.



Cierto.

Estas eran las auténticas preocupaciones que tenía el gobierno hace exactamente un año:


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Feb 2021)

Los confinamientos perimetrales son "inconstitucionales" y sin amparo legal


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2021)

Un año desde que se abrió este hilo...

Y tres, desde que Bill y Melinda Gates nos contaron lo "maravilloso" que sería modificar el ADN humano mediante nanorobótica.




Feliz cumpleaños a todos.


----------



## Pepinho (27 Feb 2021)

Vencidos y desarmados, solo queda la rendición.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Feb 2021)

Pepinho dijo:


> Vencidos y desarmados, solo queda la rendición.



Claro que sí, wapi...









Claro que sí...


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Feb 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Sin duda es la respuesta de las elites al fallo en matrix llamado TRUMP.

Parece y a los hechos me remito, que quieren aniquilar a la base de votantes 'negacionistas' porque representan todo lo contrario al NOM.

Se van a hacer eternos los 4 anyos de Biden...y dudo que haya posibilidad de mejoras...

Europa está perdida de hace ya décadas, el covizzz es la puta puntilla simplemente.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Feb 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Estamos jodidos


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2021)

TODO forma parte del Plan.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2021)

Todo forma parte del Plan:







John D. Rockefeller escribió un ' ' credo masónico ' ' que comenzaba con la frase: ' ' Mantendremos sus vidas cortas y sus mentes débiles fingiendo hacer lo contrario. 



Usaremos nuestro conocimiento de ciencia y tecnología de maneras sutiles para que no vean lo que está pasando. Usaremos metales suaves, aceleradores de envejecimiento y sedantes en alimentos y agua y en el aire. Estarán cubiertos de venenos por donde quiera que se vuelvan.

Los suaves metales lo harán perder la cabeza. Prometeremos encontrar una cura con nuestros muchos fondos, pero les daremos más veneno. Los venenos químicos serán absorbidos por la piel de idiotas que creen que ciertos productos de higiene y belleza presentados por grandes actores y músicos traerán a la juventud eterna a sus rostros y cuerpos y, por medio de sus bocas sedientas y hambrientas, destruiremos sus mentes. Y sus sistemas de órganos internos reproducción. Sus hijos, sin embargo, nacerán discapacitados y deformes y ocultaremos esta información.

Los venenos estarán escondidos en todo a su alrededor, en lo que beben, comen, respiran y visten. Debemos ser inteligentes en prescindir de venenos porque pueden ver lejos. Vamos a enseñarle que los venenos son buenos, con imágenes divertidas y tonos musicales. Los que admiran ayudarán Los reclutamos para empujar nuestros venenos. Verán nuestros productos usados en la película, se acostumbrarán a ellos y nunca sabrán su verdadero efecto.

Cuando den a luz, inyectaremos venenos en la sangre de sus hijos y los convenceremos de que es para ayudarlos. Comenzaremos pronto, cuando sus mentes sean jóvenes, dirigiremos a sus hijos a lo que más aman los niños, las cosas dulces. Cuando tus dientes se deterioren, los llenaremos de metales que matarán a tus mentes y robaremos tu futuro. Cuando tu capacidad de aprendizaje se vea afectada, crearemos medicamentos que los dejarán más enfermos y causarán otras enfermedades para las que crearemos aún más medicamentos. Vamos a hacerlos dóciles y débiles ante nosotros con nuestro poder.

Estarán deprimidos, lentos y obesos y, cuando vengan a pedirnos ayuda, les daremos más veneno. Centremos su atención en el dinero y en los bienes materiales, muchos nunca se conectan con ellos mismos. Los distraeremos con fornicación, placeres externos y juegos para que nunca sean uno con la singularidad de todo esto. Sus mentes nos pertenecen y ellos harán lo que decimos. Si se niegan, encontraremos formas de implementar tecnologías transformadoras en sus vidas. Usaremos el miedo como arma. Vamos a establecer sus gobiernos y establecer opuestos dentro de ellos. Tendremos ambos lados. Siempre ocultaremos nuestro objetivo, pero implementaremos *nuestro plan.*

Ellos harán el trabajo por nosotros y prosperaremos en su trabajo. Nuestras familias nunca se mezclan con las suyas. Nuestra sangre debe ser siempre pura, porque es el camino. Haremos que se maten cuando nos conviene. Los mantendremos separados de la carga del dogma y la religión. Verificaremos todos los aspectos de sus vidas y les diremos qué pensar y cómo.
Los guiaremos con bondad y delicadeza, permitiendo que crean que se están dirigiendo a sí mismos. Promoveremos la animosidad entre ellos por medio de nuestras facciones.

Cuando una luz brille entre ellos, la extinguiremos por el ridículo o la muerte, si eso nos gusta más. Vamos a romper el corazón del otro y matar a sus propios hijos. Lo haremos usando el odio como nuestro aliado y la ira como nuestra amiga. El odio los cegará totalmente, y nunca verán que de sus conflictos emergimos como sus gobernantes. Estarán ocupados matándose mutuamente Se bañarán en su sangre y matarán a sus vecinos por el tiempo que creamos adecuado.

Tendremos muchos beneficios, porque no nos verán, porque no nos verán. Seguiremos prosperando con sus guerras y muertes. Vamos a repetir otra vez y otra vez hasta para alcanzar nuestro objetivo final.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2021)

Mira, hijo...

*Así es cómo se planifica un genocidio:

 *


----------



## El jinete pálido (5 Mar 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 15 años que comenzó el tema, con la LIVG. Todavía no veo las manifestaciones multitudinarias exigiendo su supresión.



Exacto.... aquélla ley, infecta desde su concepción, fue el principio

Y todo el mundo calló


----------



## Polietileno (5 Mar 2021)

* Para que este estado de cosas prevalezca sólo hay que contener a la masa sin que tenga herramientas de defensa. Mantenerlos en la ignorancia. Impedir que conozcan cómo funciona el mundo realmente. *

Y como funciona realmente? En los 40 se engañó con el Holocausto nazi, en los 60 con los viajes a la luna. Muchos de Los que ahora creen que saben que todo es una conspiración creen firmemente en el Holocausto o en los viajes a la Luna.

El sentido de la vida es que no tiene sentido preguntarse por el sentido de la vida


----------



## qbit (6 Mar 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Los brazos cruzados expresan rechazo.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Mar 2021)

Polietileno dijo:


> * Para que este estado de cosas prevalezca sólo hay que contener a la masa sin que tenga herramientas de defensa. Mantenerlos en la ignorancia. Impedir que conozcan cómo funciona el mundo realmente. *
> 
> Y como funciona realmente?



¿Que cómo funciona realmente? ¿Después de leer este hilo aun no se ha dado cuenta...? ¿En serio?


No se preocupe, yo se lo explico otra vez.

Pero no se enfade, no es nada personal.... Le diré cómo funcionan las cosas *realmente.*


1- Una vez al año usted se comprará la nueva vestimenta de moda y se creerá “original” y único.
2- Le fumigaremos desde aviones para mantenerlo dócil y enfermo.
3- Modificaremos todos los vegetales y frutas para quitarles sus propiedades benéficas y volverlos tóxicos y venenosos.
4- Votará a nuestros candidatos presidenciales y creerá en ellos. Y nosotros nos reiremos de usted Si es necesario se peleará con sus hermanos por ello.
5- Luchará a muerte por un papel sin valor llamado dinero. (Es tan cómico verlos pelear por ello. ￼




)
6- Llenaremos su cabeza con información negativa, para que se mantenga atemorizado y paranoico (No es personal, entienda, pero no podemos permitir que sean felices. Se nos acabaría el pastel. ￼




)
7- Consumirá TODO lo que le ofrezcamos.
8- Bailará la canción de moda, cargada de mensajes subliminales que lo denigraran y se reirán de usted, sin que lo note.
9- Impregnaremos su cerebro con pornografía y sensualidad, para que tenga una idea distorsionada de la sexualidad. (Hemos descubierto que la energía sexual es poderosísima y no podemos permitirle que sea consciente de ello).
10- Desperdiciará su vida en cosas que cree valiosas solo porque nosotros se lo hemos dicho y no verá jamás las cosas que tienen un valor real.
11- Tendrá ídolos por todas partes. Los glorificara y se olvidará de usted mismo.
12- Cada 10 años tendrá una crisis económico-social en “su” país, que lo obligará a trabajar más horas por menos dinero. (Es divertido ver cómo se las arreglan para llegar a fin de mes por un juego que nosotros hemos inventado solo para nuestra diversión)
13- Creerá en nuestro sistema educativo, totalmente antinatural.
14- Creerá en nuestro sistema médico, totalmente antinatural.
15- Defenderá su patria, “su” pedazo de territorio, aún a pesar de que cuando viaje en avión vea que las fronteras no existen y que las hemos inventado. (No es personal, entienda, pero tenemos cierto “gusto” por verlos pelear ￼




)
16- Creerá a muerte que usted es dueño de su vida. Nosotros le diremos cómo argumentar contra quienes tratan de decirle que es un esclavo.
17- Creerá en la historia del mundo que yo le cuente y que será la que nos convenga a NOSOTROS, “El sistema”. (No vamos a contarle que usted es nuestro juguete)
18- Le insertaremos ideales que usted sentirá como naturales y deseoso de cumplir cada cierto tiempo. Si usted no llega a esas metas, se deprimirá.
19- Creerá que es feliz con todo lo que le ofrecemos, porque le implantaremos una idea de felicidad absolutamente incoherente.
20- Se matará con su prójimo por las más ridículas interpretaciones del mundo y nunca, nunca, nunca, descubrirá quiénes somos, “El Sistema”. Si su intuición y espíritu comienzan a acercarlo a nuestro secreto, podremos ofrecerle unirse a nuestras filas, adornarlo con fortunas y si usted no pretende nada de esto, se “Suicidará”. (Le repito, no es personal, pero….)
Bueno, en días sucesivos usted se olvidará de todo esto y volverá a jugar nuestro juego...


Los Hombres Grises.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Mar 2021)

Los derechos se conquistan. Los españoles nunca hemos tenido derechos sino permisos, y como tales son susceptibles de ser revocados. Por eso nadie protesta desde hace un año.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Mar 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los derechos se conquistan. Los españoles nunca hemos tenido derechos sino permisos, y como tales son susceptibles de ser revocados. Por eso nadie protesta desde hace un año.



Exacto.

Los derechos de circulación reunión o trabajo son derechos naturales, no son derechos que una constitución de mierda indica en un papel, que al igual que te los otorgan como una dádiva, un día te los pueden quitar, como así ha sucedido.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)

ES UNA AGENDA DE EUTANASIA GLOBAL CONTROLADA


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordad que el Coronavirus es SOLO un ensayo.
> 
> Un experimento.



Esto se dijo *HACE CASI UN AÑO YA.*

Que haya gente que no se ha enterado aun DE NADA no tiene perdón de Dios.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)

Estamos ante un proceso de subversión ideológica llevado a cabo *desde hace décadas.

*


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Mar 2021)

El documental sin censura sobre la verdad de la pandemia


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Mar 2021)

La ciencia médica: ese negocio tan lucrativo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Mar 2021)

En un sistema capitalista todo lo que se compone en lo social, sea lo que sea, está en riesgo de capitalizarse en busca del beneficio y así se acepta como lo correcto.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> En un sistema capitalista todo lo que se compone en lo social, sea lo que sea, está en riesgo de capitalizarse en busca del beneficio y así se acepta como lo correcto.



Capitalizar los beneficios, que horrible atrocidad. 

Menos mal que viene el Comunismo a salvarnos de nuestras libertades.... Menos mal.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2021)

Lo más triste es que no hemos aprendido nada.

La gente seguirá aguantando todos los atropellos mirando con malos ojos a quien proteste, al quien desespere, a quien pida libertad y justicia, considerarán un enemigo precisamente a quien lucha contra sus enemigos. La gente no ha aprendido nada.

Y ellos lo saben. Los que mandan lo saben, claro que lo saben. Saben que siempre podrán hacernos cualquier experimento y que la inmensa mayoría ni siquiera se dará cuenta. Pueden hacer el mundo a su medida.

Pueden y lo están haciendo. Y mientras tanto, la inmensa mayoría continuará viviendo ignorante y cómplice en UN MUNDO FELIZ.

"No tendrán nada, pero serán felices" (no les quedará más remedio que serlo).



Buena suerte.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2021)

Podemos y Vox son la misma cosa: inventos de los servicios de inteligencia para hacernos creer que vivimos en Democracia.

Punto.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2021)

Hoy hace un año que comenzó esta farsa

Y ahí vamos...


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Mar 2021)

Todo estaba planificado.

Es increíble que la gente no se haya dado cuenta aun.


Mirad la fecha del vídeo:


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## El Culebro (16 Mar 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Nos han EDUCADO PARA OBEDECER.*
> 
> Para que aceptemos las órdenes de la figuara de autoridad sin cuestionarla. Lo llevamos en lo más profundo de nuestra alma. Lo han hecho a propósito.



Este vidrioc (la educación prohibida) es un claro ejemplo de propaganda interna. Ésta va dirigida no a la masa, al grueso, sino a la minoría agencial. 

Los agentes carceleros de la infancia justifican así su quehacer en el mundo. El ideal es elevado, ellos dicen, o dicen creer. Aunque el método no lo sea el camino es el correcto.

Así se autoengañan.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Mar 2021)

Vamos a recordar una vez más este vídeo de 2014:


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Mar 2021)

Estrategias frente a Abusos Legales y Policiales: Directo on TROTAPOKER, EL ARCONTE, RAFA NAVARRO COP225, Y FRAN PAREJO.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Mar 2021)

La "fiesta" acaba de empezar. 

*El control de la granja humana, un programa de las élites desde hace siglos*


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Mar 2021)

Esta es la "gente" que gobierna el mundo:


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Mar 2021)

AYL.TV


Remanente Fiel Católico




ayl.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2021)

NWO: El Gran Golpe Final, by Renko (3er hilo)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- NWO: El Gran Golpe Final (Publicado por primera vez en diciembre de 2014) Si conocéis mis hilos de este foro sabréis que en ellos vengo afirmando que la instauración de un Nuevo Orden Mundial estaría ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Padre Pio (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2021)

Padre Pio dijo:


>



*"Fanaticos del mundo: ¡uníos!"*


----------



## Padre Pio (25 Mar 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *"Fanaticos del mundo: ¡uníos!"*



Lo mas gracioso es el corazon y la rosa que pone el p$oe ahi, que bonito...

Pero de los golpe*s* de Estado en los que participaron socialistas en el siglo XX no hablan tanto, curioso.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Mar 2021)

Padre Pio dijo:


> Lo mas gracioso es el corazon y la rosa que pone el p$oe ahi, que bonito...
> 
> Pero de los golpe*s* de Estado en los que participaron socialistas en el siglo XX no hablan tanto, curioso.



Es lo que tiene el socialismo: en cuanto te descuidas, te meten en una dictadura.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2021)

*








GRAVE. Comisario de la UE: "Se hará LO QUE HAGA FALTA para conseguir la inmunidad antes del 14 de julio"


Bruselas asegura que Europa puede lograr la inmunidad colectiva el 14 de julio Hoy en Antonia3 ha dicho que se hará LO QUE HAGA FALTA para conseguir que el 70% (o más) de los 400 millones de europeos sean inyectados con ARN para cambiar su código genético celular. LO QUE HAGA FALTA Ya lo...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Mar 2021)

Perfecta síntesis ¿no les parece?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2021)

Vídeo de 2019:

*2019
*


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Mar 2021)

Con la excusa de los gérmenes se violan todos los derechos fundamentales.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2021)

Quiero poner de manifiesto, una vez más, que este hilo es de 26 de febrero de 2020.

Antes de que se declarara oficialmente la "Pandemia".


----------



## Anna E. (1 Abr 2021)

917 dijo:


> El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.
> Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.



¿A qué no los has perdido? Creía que ya no quedaba ningún magufo español sosteniendo que el ForoEconómicoMundial y su gran reinicio o el Global Governance de su página oficial es una conspiranóia y que el CNI_CCN censurando información antiglobalista también.
¿Tu ya lees las noticias en los massmedias españolas? porque ya llevan tiempo soltándolo poco a poco y ya sabeís lo que dice el refrán del último








''En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz'': las predicciones que el FMI ya hacía en 2016 vuelven a escena en Davos


Desde hace unos años, varios países se han propuesto retos para llevar a cabo antes de 2030. La llamada Agenda 2030, que en España tiene Ministerio propio recaído sobre la vicepresidencia segunda de Pablo Iglesias, con el objetivo de conseguir un mundo más igualitario y saludable. Unos objetivos...



www.eleconomista.es












El cambio en el orden mundial: por qué les va bien a EEUU y Reino Unido y a Europa no


Los problemas que los europeos estamos teniendo con el suministro de vacunas son un reflejo de transformaciones más profundas. Hay que ponerse a la altura




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Anna E. (1 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Extracto de un artículo en prensa escrita:
> 
> *"Estamos en guerra contra un enemigo desconocido e invisible y debemos confiar disciplinadamente en nuestros generales"
> 
> ...



¿Y lo qué ha sacado la vanguardia de Francia? es bajo registro, pero tiene un titular sorprendente. Cada día van sacando cosas, insinuaciones de que puede pintar peor








Las fuerzas armadas francesas se preparan para una guerra de alta intensidad


Participará toda la capacidad militar francesa a una escala que no se ha probado en décadas




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> ¿A qué no los has perdido? Creía que ya no quedaba ningún magufo español sosteniendo que el ForoEconómicoMundial y su gran reinicio o el Global Governance de su página oficial es una conspiranóia y que el CNI_CCN censurando información antiglobalista también.
> ¿Tu ya lees las noticias en los massmedias españolas? porque ya llevan tiempo soltándolo poco a poco y ya sabeís lo que dice el refrán del último
> 
> 
> ...



Insisto este hilo se comenzó en febrero de *2020.*

¿Dónde estaban tus brillantes aportaciones entonces?


----------



## Anna E. (1 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Insisto este hilo se comenzó en febrero de *2020.*
> 
> ¿Dónde estaban tus brillantes aportaciones entonces?



¿A qué viene eso?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2021)

Anna E. dijo:


> ¿A qué viene eso?



Este hilo se empezó ANTES de que se declarara la "Pandemia".

Ahora todo el mundo es muy listo y está enterado de todo. Lo difícil era decirlo ANTES.

¡Espabila!


----------



## Anna E. (1 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Insisto este hilo se comenzó en febrero de *2020.*
> 
> ¿Dónde estaban tus brillantes aportaciones entonces?



Por la calle, haciendo mi vida. No entré en foros hasta que me encerraron antidemocraticamente. Aparte de antigüedad ¿no pedirás tener 8 apellidos de algún tipo para opinar no?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Abr 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Hay que obedecer al que manda que para eso lo hemos elegido entre todos, y tal. Si nos mandan que nos encerremos en casa y sólo veamos Netflix, pues eso es lo que hay que hacer.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









NETFLIX es una operación de Ingeniería Social


Ya sabemos que cada serie que sacan es un infecto pozo de mierda NWO, pero en este hilo quiero mostrar quienes están detrás detrás de NETFLIX, para quede patente que fue creada exclusivamente con el fin de la Ingeniería Social. Primero veamos quienes son los fundadores de la empresa, Reed...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Abr 2021)

Pues agarrar la mochila y a vagar por la naturaleza lejos de la civilización ...pero NWO no va a controlar lo poco de libertad que me queda ... prefiero morir en cautiverio que ser un número más en el experimento de estos hdps


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2021)

Si no ves la dictadura todavía es que, definitivamente, estás completamente ciego.



*


Montpellier : 405 € d'amende pour avoir bu du rosé entre amis sur la plage du Grand-Travers


*


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Abr 2021)

Y ahí vamos.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2021)

Has acertado


----------



## daaxe (16 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



La he buscado en la web de Time pero no la encuentro, ¿Alguien puede poner tiene el enlace?

Si es cierta es brutal, pero si es falsa como me temo, es munición para el enemigo.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2021)

daaxe dijo:


> La he buscado en la web de Time pero no la encuentro, ¿Alguien puede poner tiene el enlace?
> 
> Si es cierta es brutal, pero si es falsa como me temo, es munición para el enemigo.



Es real:






TIME Magazine -- U.S. Edition -- April 22, 2002 Vol. 159 No. 16


TIME Magazine Table of Contents -- U.S. Edition -- April 22, 2002 Vol. 159 No. 16




content.time.com


----------



## Play_91 (16 Abr 2021)

Eso será en tu vida, en la mía soy puto amo. Y a mi me da igual, yo siempre le echo 20.
Tu eres un cagón que tiene más miedo que 11 viejas y así lo transmites aquí.
Baila Baila Baila


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Eso será en tu vida, en la mía soy puto amo. Y a mi me da igual, yo siempre le echo 20.
> Tu eres un cagón que tiene más miedo que 11 viejas y así lo transmites aquí.
> Baila Baila Baila



Saludos a Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Play_91 (16 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Saludos a Pedro Sánchez.



Estamos en un momento donde se está exponiendo todo para que la gente abra los ojos.
Pero la borregada va lenta, prefieren agenda 2030 por lo que se ve, hasta siguen yendo a votar aun cuando les están abriendo los ojos.
Esa gente que no da para más y siguen viendo la tele es la que será fulminada con covivacunas genocidas pues ya no valen para nada, son borregada dormida y deben irse para arriba y que el mundo siga hacia delante, sin agenda 2030, con la gente más consciente y despierta.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## daaxe (16 Abr 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, coño, ¡es del 2002! Con razón no la encontraba...

De cuando las farmacéuticas eran las malas del cuento, no como ahora que son heroicas e intachables.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2021)

daaxe dijo:


> Ah, coño, ¡es del 2002! Con razón no la encontraba...
> 
> De cuando las farmacéuticas eran las malas del cuento, no como ahora que son heroicas e intachables.



Eso es.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Azrael_II (18 Abr 2021)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Qué crack eres como adivino te ganarías la vida


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2021)

Todo dicho ¿no?






*Tema mítico* : - Merkel|Toque de queda sólo para los NO "vacunados"|Libertad para los demás|Policía pidiendo certificados "vacunación" en calle en "horas restringidas"


https://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-merkel-quiere-devolver-derechos-y-libertades-solo-inmunizados-202104262006_noticia.html Aunque el asunto queda pendiente de la redacción de un proyecto de reforma de ley, quedó más o menos claro que los inmunizados podrán disfrutar de visitas a servicios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué crack eres como adivino te ganarías la vida



No soy adivino.

Lo más triste es que _*todo era perfectamente previsible.*_


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2021)




----------



## MRBCNXX (9 May 2021)

se salvarán pocos !!!


----------



## MRBCNXX (9 May 2021)

ni puto caso


----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2021)

MRBCNXX dijo:


> ni puto caso



¿Perdona, qué cojones dices?


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2021)

Arriba


----------



## Triyuga (9 May 2021)

Cuando El Destino Nos Alcance ( 1973) : wifiteam : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Título original Soylent Green Año1973Duración97 min.País Estados UnidosDirección Richard Fleischer GuionStanley R....



archive.org


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2021)

Ya están caldeando el ambiente para volver al confinamiento.


----------



## Blue_Amber (10 May 2021)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 654322
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El miedo lo aguanta todo. 


Soylent Green ¿2022?


----------



## Triyuga (10 May 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ya están caldeando el ambiente para volver al confinamiento.



Esos botellones, esos botellones...


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2021)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 654322
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Cuando el destino nos alcance – Vídeos







videos.2000peliculassigloxx.com


----------



## Raulisimo (11 May 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 May 2021)




----------



## Carles Lòpes (13 May 2021)

Pedro Sánchez presume de que la Fiscalía depende del Gobierno para prometer que traerá a Puigdemont


El presidente del Gobierno en funciones y candidato socialista, Pedro Sánchez, ha vinculado hoy directamente su promesa de que traerá a Carles Puigdemont de regreso a España para s




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Raulisimo (15 May 2021)

Lo que nos ha enseñado el experimento:

*PARA EL GLOBALISMO SOMOS UN ESTORBO PARA SUS PLANES. 

UN ESTORBO QUE PRETENDEN SOLUCIONAR.



Aquí propagando NOM que me acaba de llegar:








La cosa es grave.



ESTA GENTUZA QUIERE ASESINARNOS.


No os quepa ninguna duda.*


----------



## Raulisimo (15 May 2021)

Quieren que la gente se odie a sí misma y a su estilo de vida.

Dicen: *"Los humanos somos absolutamente innecesarios".


Creo que lo que están buscando es una situación de estrés tan grande que acabemos matándonos los unos a los otros.

Lo peor es que creo que LES ESTÁ SALIENDO BIEN.*


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Quieren que la gente se odie a sí misma y a su estilo de vida.



Bueno, irónicamente eso es lo que propagamos en burbuja, tanto más cuanto más antisistema o "negacionista".


----------



## Raulisimo (15 May 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Bueno, irónicamente eso es lo que propagamos en burbuja, tanto más cuanto más antisistema o "negacionista".



Yo no puedo odiar a nadie. Ni siquiera a ti.

Creo que todo el mundo debe ser libre de elegir su forma de vivir.


Y toda esta mierda no me hace *ni puta gracia*. No sé de qué coño te estás riendo tú.


----------



## ueee3 (15 May 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo no puedo odiar a nadie. Ni siquiera a ti.
> 
> Creo que todo el mundo debe ser libre de elegir su forma de vivir.
> 
> ...



De ti.

Vamos a ver, ¿es verdad o no es verdad que en burbuja se odia o se promueve el odio al estilo de vida actual?


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2021)

Vivimos una tragedia, tal vez la mayor alcance y más terrible de todos los tiempos y algunos parece que aun no se han enterado de nada.










Algo ferromagnético en el brazo tras el Pinchazo. Qué Significa? Qué hacer? DIRECTO con La Quinta Columnna y Dr. Jose Luis Sevillano.


Gran tertulia. Participación en la Quinta Columna al hilo de los pinchazos y las propiedades magnéticas que presentan algunas personas el pasado 15 de Mayo 2021. Muy importante lo descubierto. El futu...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (21 May 2021)

¿Vais viendo ya las causas de la "Pandemia"?









EL "PINCHAZO MAGNÉTICO" CON EL DR. JOSÉ LUIS SEVILLANO Y LA DRA. MARÍA JOSÉ MATEO 18 MAYO 2.021


⁣Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Observamos con nuestros propios ojos el PINCHAZO MAGNÉTICO que han in...




odysee.com


----------



## rejon (23 May 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Bueno, irónicamente eso es lo que propagamos en burbuja, tanto más cuanto más antisistema o "negacionista".



Todos estos iluminados que se declaran a bombo y platillo antisistema deben de ansiar vivir en la selva bajo la ley del más fuerte. 

Lo que ignoran es que allí no hay subvenciones ni papá Estado para limpiarles los mocos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 May 2021)

Sin duda el mejor post de la historia de burbuja.

Sacada de chorra sideral, mis diez!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (29 May 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 May 2021)

"No se podía saber"










Viene algo muy gordo. El 16 de junio entra en vigor la ley más orweliana de la historia.


Si no se echa esto pa'atrás, no os quejéis, no lloriqueeis, no digáis que ejque el socialcomunismo ni gilipolleces. Si nos implantan esa ley y lo permitimos, merecemos todo, absolutamente todo lo que nos ocurra de ahí en adelante. Vale ya de abrir hilos de mierda de que si ejque a tal político...




www.burbuja.info


























Venga, repetid conmigo:* "nosepodíasaber" "nosepodíasaber" "nosepodía...*


----------



## basura_inmunda (31 May 2021)

Pero estos no iban a quitar la ley mordaza?


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2021)

Temas silenciados por la progresia y sus medios:  

+Los ERE de Andalucía 
+La sede de Podemos incendiada en Cartagena 
+la menor violada por el ex marido de Oltra 
+Las maletas de Delcy 
+Los sobres con balas 
+las menores prostituidas en Baleares 
+Las agresiones homófobas de marroquíes .


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2021)

¿Os vais coscando ya... o todavía no?


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Jun 2021)

La Unión Europea nos prepara un "monedero digital": DNI, carnet de conducir, pagos y contraseñas en una misma aplicación


La Unión Europea presentará esta semana un nuevo "monedero digital" donde cada ciudadano podrá guardar su documento de identidad, realizar pagos y administrar...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jun 2021)

No se podía saber.










Hipótesis sobre el Objetivo de las Nanopartículas de Grafeno Magnéticas inoculadas en los Seres Humanos


En el siguiente video, entregamos una serie de hipótesis sobre el objetivo final de las posibles partículas de grafeno magnetizadas por el cuerpo humano al recibir la supuesta vacuna y que generan emisiones de alguna forma de electromagnetismo.




video.mundodesconocido.com


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jun 2021)

No se podía saber.









Tony Blair:"Es hora de distinguir entre Vacunados y No Vacunados (Apartheid Covidiano, Violación de Derechos Humanos).


Apartheid Covidiano: https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apartheid https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discriminaci%C3%B3n https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segregaci%C3%B3n_racial ================================== https://www.derechoshumanos.net/constitucion/articulo14CE.htm Artículo 14 de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jun 2021)

*No hay razones médicas para todo lo que está pasando.*


No os perdáis a partir del minuto 16:00 es la leche.









En busca de un motivo


Por cuestión sanitaria no es. Eso está descartado. No hay razón para insistir con tanto ahínco en la vacunación sistemática y generalizada. Se abren las puertas a todas las demás posibilidades e inter...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Don Pascual (13 Jun 2021)

Pues yo veo que se quitan las restricciones, los toques de queda, y en breve hasta el uso de la mascarilla. Así que todo este hilo se da de morros contra la realidad.
Disfrutad de la vida, hombre.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jun 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Todos estos iluminados que se declaran a bombo y platillo antisistema deben de ansiar vivir en la selva bajo la ley del más fuerte.
> 
> Lo que ignoran es que allí no hay subvenciones ni papá Estado para limpiarles los mocos.



Te parecerá increíble, pero para algunos "papá estado" no es ninguna ayuda y constituye más bien un estorbo para la iniciativa individual.

Sí, has leído bien: *UN ESTORBO.*



Ya va siendo hora de que algunos os enteréis de una vez por todas de cómo cojones funciona el mundo en el que vivís... Eh, Rejón...

Ya va siendo hora. ¿No te parece?


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Catártico (13 Jun 2021)

Próximamente supuesto juankeo de los servidores del interese (cyberpolygon) 

Los tontos que se han tragado el cuento del virus letal aceptarán el control de internet y su identificación digital


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2021)

*La eminente científica Dra. Astrid Stuckelberger, alerta sobre un posible plan para despoblar y controlar al mundo utilizando la excusa del Covid, y someter a las personas al miedo y a la vacunación perpetua.*







El plan ya habría sido aplicado el siglo pasado con los intentos de eugenesia, pero ahora ese grupo de personas estaría yendo aún más lejos en sus pretensiones.

“Están tratando de bloquear las libertades de las personas, lo que es realmente perturbador”, mencionó Stuckelberger, agregando: “Quieren aniquilar cualquier pensamiento, emoción y cognición”.

“Porque están cerrando las iglesias, están cerrando las cosas que hacen que la gente sea espiritual, están emulando a todos los sanadores naturales, e incluso en Suiza [su patria], están dejando que los médicos practiquen, pero los sanadores naturales no”, reiteró.

En este contexto, cuestiona la utilización de las pruebas PCR que se introducen por la nariz, tomando muestras del ADN, y apuntando hacia el cerebro, lo cual “realmente puede tener consecuencias en tu envejecimiento, en tu longevidad”.


Además, consideró que ese grupo busca someter a las personas a través de la nanotecnología, haciéndolas obedientes.

Y agregó: “Quieren aniquilarlas, las que sobrevivan con su cerebro completamente disfuncional serán obedientes. Quieren incluso poner nanotecnología debajo de la piel, imponiendo el pasaporte de las vacunas”.

Asimismo se refirió al plan de la Universidad John Hopkins para posibles pandemias, proyectado para los años 2025 y 2028. La Universidad lo describe en los términos siguientes.

“Pandemia del SPARS 2025-2028. Los pasos de este proceso incluyen la decisión de un marco temporal, la identificación de las incertidumbres críticas probables y, a continuación, la utilización de este marco para construir un argumento que cubra las fases de respuesta y recuperación de un evento de emergencia ficticio”

Y agregó: “Es una pandemia eterna. Esta es la peor pesadilla. Usted puede estar en el miedo perpetuo, toda su vida. [En la] Vacunación perpetua. Así que, ya ves, eso es lo que quieren, y lo están haciendo ante las narices de todos, ya sabes”.



Stuckelberger trabajó en la OMS, y en investigaciones en el Hospital de Ginebra, Suiza, asesorando decisiones políticas. También asesoró al comité de ética de la OMS durante 4 años, y participó en misiones de la Universidad de Ginebra ante la OMS.

Sus advertencias no son excepcionales, otros científicos también han emitido conceptos sobre los riesgos que los manejos irregulares del virus PCCh (Partido Comunista de China) podrían implicar para la población mundial, desde diferentes perspectivas.


Entre ellos está el virólogo alemán, Dr. Geert Vanden Bossche, uno de los especialistas en vacunas más experimentados del mundo, quien afirma: “Cualquiera que se ponga la vacuna COVID [virus PCCh] está destruyendo su sistema inmunológico innato”.

También, el especialista alemán en microbiología y epidemiología, Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi, quien enfatizó en los peligros que implica la polémica vacuna cuando se aplica a los niños.

Por lo que dijo: “No se la ponga a los niños porque no tienen absolutamente ninguna posibilidad de defenderse por sí mismos, si se la pone a su hijo está cometiendo un crimen”.



Acceder para lectura


----------



## abe heinsenberg (14 Jun 2021)

hoy se comentaba que el valencia cf. quería poner reconocimiento facial para entrar al campo,cosa ilegal,que atenta contra derechos fundamentales,veremos a ver que hacen los borregos futboleros


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> hoy se comentaba que el valencia cf. quería poner reconocimiento facial para entrar al campo,cosa ilegal,que atenta contra derechos fundamentales,veremos a ver que hacen los borregos futboleros



Si lo del grafeno es verdad, no va a hacer falta reconocimiento facial.

Nos van a poder controlar a todos con una tablet.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2021)

*¿Preparados para el COVID-23?*


Min. 1:46:00








EL ÓXIDO DE GRAFENO PROVOCA TROMBOS, COAGULACIONES Y PÉRDIDA DE OLFATO - PROGRAMA 53 -


⁣Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Un paso más a la CORROBORACIÓN de la explicación de la enfermedad y a las NANOPARTÍCULAS




loveotv.com


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jun 2021)

Si cedes ahora...


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jun 2021)

*LOS NIÑOS NO SE TOCAN










Salud Pública da luz verde a la vacunación a partir de los 12 años


Por cuestiones organizativas y teniendo en cuenta la mayor disponibilidad de dosis y la situación epidemiológica actual, «se podrá ir solapando la captación de diferentes grupos, manteniendo el orden de edad descendente»



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Jun 2021)

*LOS NIÑOS NO SE TOCAN*


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Jun 2021)

El Pentágono desarrolla partículas invisibles para controlar tu cerebro


El proyecto BrainSTORMS está desarrollando un sistema que usa nanopartículas y campos magnéticos para monitorizar y controlar las 80.000 millones de neuronas del cerebro.




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Jun 2021)

EL VERDADERO ORIGEN DE LA PANDEMIA Y EL PROPÓSITO FINAL - PROGRAMA 60 -


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: De los programas más interesantes de LA QUINTA COLUMNA. Más de 3 horas...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Jun 2021)

Yo ya ni salgo a la calle. Lo justo para trabajar, despacho y a casa. Hasta el café me lo llevo a mi despacho para ya no hablar con nadie.

Fines de semana y festivos en casa.

Ya he tenido muchas movidas en los últimos 10 meses a punto de llegar a las manos en el curro, movidas con pikolos y médicos.

Ya estoy agotado. Expectativas cero en la vida.


----------



## Chulita (26 Jun 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo ya ni salgo a la calle. Lo justo para trabajar, despacho y a casa. Hasta el café me lo llevo a mi despacho para ya no hablar con nadie.
> 
> Fines de semana y festivos en casa.
> 
> ...



Que bien te entiendo. Yo igual.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jun 2021)

En 1950, Curt Richter, un profesor universitario, condujo un experimento espeluznante con unas ratas para estudiar cuanto tiempo podían sobrevivir antes de ahogarse.
Primero tomó una docena de ratas, las puso en unos tarros de cristal, los llenó con agua y observó como se ahogaban. Las jarras eran muy grandes, así que las no podían agarrarse a los lados, o saltar fuera.
De media, dejaban de resistirse tras unos 15 minutos.
Pero entonces, Richter le dio un giro a su experimento.

Justo antes de que murieran de cansancio, los investigadores sacaban a las ratas de los frascos, las secaban y las dejaban descansar unos minutos para volver de nuevo a ponerlas dentro para una segunda vuelta.
¿Cuánto tiempo crees que duraron las ratas? ¿Otros 15 mínutos? ¿10 minutos? ¿5? No, 60 horas.

No es un error las ratas nadaron *durante 60 horas...*


Los resultados demostraron que tras "salvar" a las ratas justo antes de que se ahogaran hizo que éstas nadaran aproximadamente 240 veces más cuando se las volvía a poner dentro del frasco.

*Hubo una rata que nadó durante 81 horas.*

La conclusión es que las ratas creyeron que iban a ser rescatadas, y por eso continuaron nadando a un nivel que previamente se pensó que era imposible.
Esta historia se suele explicar en psicología positiva como ejemplo de la importancia de la "esperanza y el optimismo".

Es obvio que la mayoría de gente puede hacer más cuando reciben ánimos o estímulos, y paran o abandonan cuando no tienen esperanza o suficiente apreciación.






Experimentos con animales


En 1950, Curt Richter, un profesor universitario, condujo un experimento espeluznante con unas ratas para estudiar cuanto tiempo podían sobrevivir antes de ahogarse. Primero tomó una docena de ratas, las puso en unos tarros de cristal, los llenó con agua y observó como se ahogaban. Las jarras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jun 2021)

*Si alguien gana dinero cuando tú estás enfermo, 
no esperes nunca que pretenda curarte. *


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En 1950, Curt Richter, un profesor universitario, condujo un experimento espeluznante con unas ratas para estudiar cuanto tiempo podían sobrevivir antes de ahogarse.
> Primero tomó una docena de ratas, las puso en unos tarros de cristal, los llenó con agua y observó como se ahogaban. Las jarras eran muy grandes, así que las no podían agarrarse a los lados, o saltar fuera.
> De media, dejaban de resistirse tras unos 15 minutos.
> Pero entonces, Richter le dio un giro a su experimento.
> ...





Interesante, a ver si @ATARAXIO añade algo más.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Interesante, a ver si @ATARAXIO añade algo más.



Yo ya no espero NADA de nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Interesante, a ver si @ATARAXIO añade algo más.



Schopenhauer quería buscar una solución a todos los sufrimientos de la vida, quería entender cuál era realmente la motivación para vivir de los seres humanos.

Sus estudios comienzan cuando decidió darle nombre a una *“fuerza interior” *que mueve todas las acciones de nuestro cuerpo y nuestra mente, una energía más poderosa que nuestros pensamientos e imposible de controlar, él decidió llamarla *“la voluntad de vivir” *en alemán “*Wille zum leben”. * 

Esta fuerza trabaja alrededor de una cosa: *el sexo*. Según Arthur, desde la adolescencia la mente se modifica y comienza a girar en torno a escenarios eróticos y a buscar la satisfacción sexual: el placer. Y lo que él consideraba más extraño aún: el amor, enamorarse.

Pero todo este proceso tenía un significado biológico, para él, la fuerza que motivaba realmente a la "voluntad de vivir" era el deseo incontrolable y a veces inconsciente de reproducirse. En sus propias palabras, lo explica así:

"*Lo romántico controla el mundo*, porque lo que decide nuestras acciones es, nada más y nada menos, que la composición de la *próxima generación*. La existencia y constitución de la raza humana en los tiempos por venir." 


La fuerza innata de todos los seres vivos que es la voluntad de vivir que se manifiesta en la exuberancia de las *plantas*, en la *vitalidad animal*, en la *fuerza de los deseos* humanos. El deseo sexual es la voluntad de vivir


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo ya no espero NADA de nadie.




La vida es una increíble experiencia para disfrutar de todo lo que hay en el planeta y sus infinitas interacciones. Eres tú el que se pone límites .
Eres tú el que decide identificarte con el sufrimiento y el pesimismo . Pase lo que pase , solo tú eres dueño de tus emociones y si aprendes a controlarlas te irá todo mucho mejor . 

Lamentablemente a los occidentales de esta generación les están impidiendo llegar a la sabiduría ancestral que da respuestas a la angustia de vivir. 
Lo que tú sientes es lo que sintieron tus antepasados desde que eran monos y vivían en los árboles . Generación tras generación se fueron pasando los trucos conceptuales que ayudaban a vivir una vida feliz y digna . 
Insisto que no puedo entender porque en occidente han resuelto con drogas y alcohol lo que realmente se soluciona con los pensamientos. 
Creo que es para dominar a las masas puesto que el vicio es una esclavitud y quien controla la sustancia que provoca dependencia tiene la sartén por el mango. 

En cualquier caso , te recomiendo que investigues en el Budismo o cualquier sabiduría filosófica. Si han pasado como sabios a la historia, será por algo. 

Sutra 27: Viaja en solitario EL NO SE ENTRETIENE CON AQUELLOS QUE TIENEN UN HOGAR NI TAMPOCO CON LOS DESCARRIADOS. NO QUERIENDO NADA, VIAJA EN SOLITARIO. (BUDA).

La vida es insegura por naturaleza propia, por lo tanto es de simple lógica: aquellos que quieren estar más vivos, tienen que vivir en la inseguridad. Cuanto mayor sea tu inseguridad, mayor será tu vitalidad; cuanto mayor sea la falacia que conocemos como seguridad, menor será tu vitalidad. Y para vivir la inseguridad y dominarla hay que vivir en la soledad; hay que aprender a vivir con uno mismo.



Sutra 30: Despierto para siempre TODO SURGE Y DESAPARECE. PERO QUIEN DESPIERTA, LO HACE PARA SIEMPRE. (BUDA).

Tienes 2 maneras de vivir: cayendo o creciendo. Caer es fácil porque te ayuda la gravedad, la sociedad, la multitud, los que te acondicionan. Para caer basta con dejarse estar, dejarse dirigir, ser obediente. Pero crecer es dificil. Para crecer hay que desobedecer, hay que vencer el ego, vencerse a uno mismo, evolucionar. Hay que ser un solitario, un individualista. El ser humano es el único que desarrolló una consciencia; todos la tenemos pero pocos la buscan y encuentran. Si emprendes el camino y logras conocerte y vivir tu propia vida, vivirás para siempre.

Sutra 41: Atado para siempre SI ERES FELIZ A EXPENSAS DE LA FELICIDAD DE OTRO, ESTÁS ATADO PARA SIEMPRE (BUDA).

La felicidad a costa de otro no es felicidad, es posesión. Todo lo que poseas aquí, es a expensas de otro, y por lo tanto es una posesión manchada. Para ser feliz debes saber disfrutar, y el verdadero disfrute se da en la libertad y en la inseguridad, de uno mismo, no de otra persona. Desapégate, piensa y vive sólo en la acción, no en el resultado.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La vida es una increíble experiencia para disfrutar de todo lo que hay en el planeta y sus infinitas interacciones. Eres tú el que se pone límites .
> Eres tú el que decide identificarte con el sufrimiento y el pesimismo . Pase lo que pase , solo tú eres dueño de tus emociones y si aprendes a controlarlas te irá todo mucho mejor .
> 
> Lamentablemente a los occidentales de esta generación les están impidiendo llegar a la sabiduría ancestral que da respuestas a la angustia de vivir.
> ...




Aquí no hablamos de FELICIDAD...

*AQUÍ, HABLAMOS DE DERECHOS.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Aquí no hablamos de FELICIDAD...
> 
> *AQUÍ, HABLAMOS DE DERECHOS.*



Yo hablo de emociones.


– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo hablo de emociones.
> 
> 
> *– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;*



*¿¿Lo INEVITABLE??*



¿De verdad esto era inevitable?


----------



## dinio amol (29 Jun 2021)

Hay en España 100000 leyes, de éstas la gran mayoría han sido aprobadas por seres humanos sin escrúpulos, las únicas validas son las consuetudinarias todas ellas basadas en la Ley Natural.
Todo este estercolero se sanea con una gran revolución universal jungiana y barrer el mundo freudiano hebreo en el que vivimos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En 1950, Curt Richter, un profesor universitario, condujo un experimento espeluznante con unas ratas para estudiar cuanto tiempo podían sobrevivir antes de ahogarse.
> Primero tomó una docena de ratas, las puso en unos tarros de cristal, los llenó con agua y observó como se ahogaban. Las jarras eran muy grandes, así que las no podían agarrarse a los lados, o saltar fuera.
> De media, dejaban de resistirse tras unos 15 minutos.
> Pero entonces, Richter le dio un giro a su experimento.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con la conclusión no es que pensaran que iban a ser rescatadas, es que aprendieron a dosificarse al nadar.

Pasa lo mismo con un perro o una persona, todo el mundo flota, es cuestión de densidades, si tienes experiencia de nadar aguantas mucho, o simplemente te quedas quieto y flotas, pero si empujas a un perro o una persona al agua y no tiene experiencia se ahoga por qué traga agua.

PD: mi perro me seguía km en el agua cuando buceaba y tan pancho.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la conclusión no es que pensaran que iban a ser rescatadas, es que aprendieron a dosificarse al nadar.



Claro, claro, es mucho mejor morir dosificado que sin dosificar.

MUCHO MEJOR.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (29 Jun 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


>



Luciferino caraparaguas de mierda.


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro, claro, es mucho mejor morir dosificado que sin dosificar.
> 
> MUCHO MEJOR.



Es mucho mejor aguantar vivo que morir, que es eso de ¿morir dosificado? Por esa regla de tres no comas , al final vas a morir igual comas o no, pero el instinto de supervivencia te hace seguir viviendo el máximo.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Es mucho mejor aguantar vivo que morir, que es eso de ¿morir dosificado? Por esa regla de tres no comas , al final vas a morir igual comas o no, pero el instinto de supervivencia te hace seguir viviendo el máximo.



Burbuja, te estamos perdiendo!!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2021)

El lobby judíomasón que consiguió el control del gobierno y del ejército norteamericano durante la llamada segunda guerra mundial , envió ingente cantidad de ayuda económica y militar al gobierno bolchevique de la llamada Unión Soviética , para destruir Europa. 









Los rusos que querían que Hitler les salvara de Stalin


Grupos étnicos del noroeste de la Unión Soviética recibieron a los soldados alemanes con los brazos abiertos en 1941, según un investigador de la Universidad de Oslo




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Jun 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con la conclusión no es que pensaran que iban a ser rescatadas, es que aprendieron a dosificarse al nadar.
> Pasa lo mismo con un perro o una persona, todo el mundo flota, es cuestión de densidades, si tienes experiencia de nadar aguantas mucho, o simplemente te quedas quieto y flotas, pero si empujas a un perro o una persona al agua y no tiene experiencia se ahoga por qué traga agua.
> PD: mi perro me seguía km en el agua cuando buceaba y tan pancho.



No te compro el razonamiento pero aplaudo que cuestiones las conclusiones del experimento. Tal vez no sea la dosificación o que aprendiesen a nadar, tal vez, fuese que la experiencia no era nueva y no entraron en pánico, gastando por tanto (correcta la apreciación de dosificar) menos egregia. Un detalle que todo socorrista sabe, el pánico mata muy rápido, de hecho, vuelvo a leerte y me encaja. Tal vez, antes de sacar conclusiones, se debió experimentar más con las ratas, como ponerlas (algunas) en una piscina donde pudiesen salir sin ser rescatadas y comparar ratas con distinta experiencia, cierto que a simple vista las conclusiones del estudio parecen precipitadas.


Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro, claro, es mucho mejor morir dosificado que sin dosificar.
> 
> MUCHO MEJOR.



¿No puedes defender mejor el estudio?, Si expones algo así debes de poder argumentar algo más. Me recuerdas al que saca notaza en el examen y cuando le piden que explique algo dice: -Es así, es lo que ponía en el libro.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿No puedes defender mejor el estudio?, Si expones algo así debes de poder argumentar algo más. Me recuerdas al que saca notaza en el examen y cuando le piden que explique algo dice: -Es así, es lo que ponía en el libro.




Yo no tengo que defender nada.

Si no sois capaces de ver el paralelismo entre el experimento citado y la situación que estamos viviendo ahora, de verdad tenéis un problema muy grave.

A ver si vamos espabilado.


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No te compro el razonamiento pero aplaudo que cuestiones las conclusiones del experimento. Tal vez no sea la dosificación o que aprendiesen a nadar, tal vez, fuese que la experiencia no era nueva y no entraron en pánico, gastando por tanto (correcta la apreciación de dosificar) menos egregia. Un detalle que todo socorrista sabe, el pánico mata muy rápido, de hecho, vuelvo a leerte y me encaja. Tal vez, antes de sacar conclusiones, se debió experimentar más con las ratas, como ponerlas (algunas) en una piscina donde pudiesen salir sin ser rescatadas y comparar ratas con distinta experiencia, cierto que a simple vista las conclusiones del estudio parecen precipitadas.
> 
> ¿No puedes defender mejor el estudio?, Si expones algo así debes de poder argumentar algo más. Me recuerdas al que saca notaza en el examen y cuando le piden que explique algo dice: -Es así, es lo que ponía en el libro.



Mi experiencia se basa en que en Santander es muy típico tirar al perro al mar para que nadé, el que no quiere nadar obviamente.
Cuando echas perros al agua por primera vez, el animal se vuelve loco, intentando subir por las paredes mientras el que sabe nadar sencillamente busco un sitio por dónde salir.

Bueno y yo he visto ratas comunes en la bahía nadando a cientos de metros de isla más cercana y la verdad se tarda mucho mucho en llegar allí.


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo no tengo que defender nada.
> 
> Si no sois capaces de ver el paralelismo entre el experimento citado y la situación que estamos viviendo ahora, de verdad tenéis un problema muy grave.
> 
> A ver si vamos espabilado.



Un poco menos de soberbia tampoco es mala, que tú hayas sacado una conclusión y dos personas no, igual significa algo.

Estás intentando llevarlo a tu terreno y no cuela.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (29 Jun 2021)

¿No son los derechos fundamentales en sí ya una supresión total de las libertades? ¿Para qué quieres obligaciones? Que supriman todos los derechos, así habrá cero obligaciones.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Si no veis paralelismos entre esto y *lo de Mallorca* el problema es vuestro, lo siento mucho.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Yo no tengo que defender nada.
> Si no sois capaces de ver el paralelismo entre el experimento citado y la situación que estamos viviendo ahora, de verdad tenéis un problema muy grave.
> A ver si vamos espabilado.



Sí vemos el paralelismo, otra cosa es que cuestionemos las conclusiones del experimento.
Igual el problema lo tiene quien no distingue casualidad de causalidad o está más preocupado de tener razón que de razonar.


Raulisimo dijo:


> Si no veis paralelismos entre esto y *lo de Mallorca* el problema es vuestro, lo siento mucho.








Y si no ves a wally en la grada el problema es tuyo.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 698841
> 
> Y si no ves a wally en la grada el problema es tuyo.



Mira, gilipollas, este hilo está abierto desde febrero del año pasado... Y ahora, AHORA, te las quieres dar de listo???


AHORA?


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Mira, gilipollas, *este hilo está abierto desde febrero del año pasado*... Y ahora, AHORA, te las quieres dar de listo???
> 
> 
> AHORA?



Que gran argumento, si está abierto desde febrero del año pasado y yo lo leí ayer tiene que ser cierto seguro, como no me he podido dar cuenta antes DEL PUTO RETRASO QUE TE GASTAS


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que gran argumento, si está abierto desde febrero del año pasado y yo lo leí ayer tiene que ser cierto seguro, como no me he podido dar cuenta antes DEL PUTO RETRASO QUE TE GASTAS



Eres un subnormal.

Yo no tengo que convencerte de nada.

No te das cuenta de eso?

En serio?


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Me doy cuenta que tienes un puto retraso, que estamos hablando del experimento las ratas y por no reconocer que te has tirado de la moto empiezas a insultar y a cambiar de tema y a fardar de que abriste el hilo en febrero cuando eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentamos InKilinaTor y yo.
> Solo eres un tarado que adivinó lo del confinamiento 2 semanas antes y luego copió varios artículos de psicología que no entiende, y cuando le preguntan sobre ellos patalea diciendo *-*_"Sois gilipollas mirad como mi hilo es de febrero, y yo acierto en todo" *-*"2+2 = 5, sois gilipollas si no lo entendéis, me compré una calculadora en febrero, mira la fecha del hilo si no te lo crees, tengo razón siempre, me lo dice mi mamá" *-*"como acerté una vez tengo razón siempre pero no lo entendéis porque sois tontos"_



Espero que seas un BOT.

Si no, lo tuyo es muy grave.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Derechos? Qué es eso??









Secuestro y lobotomía en MALLORCA


Reaccionamos, porque no podemos callar ante semejante atrocidad. Tres chicas graban un vídeo a modo de auxilio, al verse encerradas en un hotel con otros 172 jóvenes por las autoridades competentes en...




odysee.com


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eres un subnormal.
> 
> Yo no tengo que convencerte de nada.
> 
> ...



Me doy cuenta que tienes un puto retraso, que estamos hablando del experimento las ratas y por no reconocer que te has tirado de la moto empiezas a insultar y a cambiar de tema y a fardar de que abriste el hilo en febrero cuando eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentamos InKilinaTor y yo.
Solo eres un tarado que adivinó lo del confinamiento 2 semanas antes y luego copió varios artículos de psicología que no entiende, y cuando le preguntan sobre ellos patalea diciendo *-*_"Sois gilipollas mirad como mi hilo es de febrero, y yo acierto en todo" *-*"2+2 = 5, sois gilipollas si no lo entendéis, me compré una calculadora en febrero, mira la fecha del hilo si no te lo crees, tengo razón siempre, me lo dice mi mamá" *-*"como acerté una vez tengo razón siempre pero no lo entendéis porque sois tontos"_


Raulisimo dijo:


> Derechos? Qué es eso??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que 169 jóvenes de 172 no tienen redes sociales?


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Mallorca adelanta la vacunación de los jóvenes en pleno megabrote


BitCita se abre este próximo miércoles para la población de entre 16 y 29 años. Por otra parte, Salut avanzará la segunda dosis de las personas de entre 60 y 69 años que se pusieron la primera pauta con AstraZeneca y que deben recibir la segunda a partir del 15 de julio.




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Esto es una locura.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Estamos en UNA DICTADURA DE FACTO.

Sólo falta que saquen a el ejército a las calles.


Y están a un paso.






Me han llamado negacionista: La bipolaridad española es un rasgo completamente TOTALITARIO.


- ¿Y qué? ¿Ya te han llamado para la vacuna? - No, todavía no - Pues tienes que entrar en la web de pedir cita que... - No, si no me la voy a poner - ¿¿QUEEEE?? ¿PERO CÓMO QUE NO TE LA VAS A PONER? - No me apetece, simplemente - ¡¡Pero no seas negacionista!! Esa es una actitud muy poco racional...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Estamos en UNA DICTADURA DE FACTO.
> 
> Sólo falta que saquen a el ejército a las calles.
> 
> ...




*Que nadie tenga la OSADÍA de decir que vivimos en una DEMOCRACIA, por favor.*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Que nadie tenga la OSADÍA de decir que vivimos en una DEMOCRACIA, por favor.*



Precisamente vives en democracia.

Lo que estás es disfrutándola


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Precisamente vives en democracia.
> 
> Lo que estás es disfrutándola



No digas memeces, anda.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No digas memeces, anda.



No digo ninguna memez. Tú estás con la cabeza adoctrinada, y aunque veas las contradicciones de tus pensamientos, no quiere asumir la realidad de esto

Salvo en los marxismos no ha habido distopía mayor en la historia que en las democracias modernas. Y se da en todas. Y aún así no sacas conclusiones


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No digo ninguna memez. Tú estás con la cabeza adoctrinada, y aunque veas las contradicciones de tus pensamientos, no quiere asumir la realidad de esto
> 
> Salvo en los marxismos no ha habido distopía mayor en la historia que en las democracias modernas. Y se da en todas. Y aún así no sacas conclusiones



¿Tú crees que puede haber una DEMOCRACIA auténtica en la que no existan los derechos fundamentales?

¿Me lo estás diciendo de verdad?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que puede haber una DEMOCRACIA auténtica en la que no existan los derechos fundamentales?
> 
> ¿Me lo estás diciendo de verdad?



Yo lo que creo es que los derechos fundamentales dependen de como un pueblo garantiza su soberanía.

Cosa que no hacemos

Si había mas derechos fundamentales bajo el franquismo que ahora, es que la democracia no los garantiza. La democracia garantiza otras cosas (que la mayoría puede hacer lo que le rota con la minoría; que las plutocracias tendrán capacidad de decision, porque la masa siempre irá a favor de corriente)

Así que sí, hablo en serio. Democracia no solo no garantizan los derechos fundamentales, sino ademas todo lo contrario


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Macro-psyop Mallorca: los jueces también vendidos.


"La juez ha rechazado múltiples peticiones que reclamaban la salida de los jóvenes del hotel en el que se encuentran aislados al entender que hay una diferencia entre estar detenido por un delito y estar aislado por una cuestión de salud pública." La Justicia rechaza conceder el 'habeas corpus'...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pero que dices, que no te enteras, que :
> 
> Que tiene unos pedazo argumentos gran reserva febrero 2020 es un crack de la argumentación:
> 
> ...



Yo no debato con amebas.


----------



## algemeine (29 Jun 2021)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Y a cargo de tu amada democracia tambien, ya lo ha dicho el constitucional....por algo querian controlarlo los que mandan ahora.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jun 2021)

Me encanta que los trolls me den oportunidad para subir el hilo.

Muchas gracias, sois unas lumbreras.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2021)

Cuidado con este brote y los secuestrados


Me juego los cojones que pronto hablaran de algun joven fallecido. Toca vacunar a la población joven y tienen que empezar la campaña. Una vez mas es evidente que el gobierno masonico nos quiere vacunados, asi que nada de eso. Upearme el hilo cuando hablen de muertos, yo calculo que sera a lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2021)

Es un simulacro y test para ver si pueden ir a por los niños o no.

El año pasado encerraron y hospitalizaron a ancianos, no dejaron a la familia verlos y se los cargaron. Y nadie dijo nada!

Ahora lo están probando con los niños. Lo de Baleares es un simulacro. El Gobierno quiere saber si pueden hacer lo mismo con los niños y si los padres serán pasivos o no.

Es decir, están siendo secuestrados sin justificación, encerrados y hospitalizados estando sanos y sin consentimiento paterno...

Creo que al Gobierno se le ha ido de las manos. Los niños no son los viejos, tienen móviles, se manejan en redes sociales y ya van decenas de denuncias al Gobierno de Baleares (PSOE) por secuestro y prevaricación y también tendrá que responder el Estado y la Guardia Civil que están reteniendo a los menores además en malas condiciones higiénicas y haciéndoles pasar hambre...

Hay decenas de vídeos de menores y cientos de hilos de discusión en redes sociales donde se están dando todo tipo de informaciones terroríficas en un Estado de Derecho.

Muchos abogados y juristas están trabajando en demandas individuales y colectivas y ya hay bastante movimiento de grupos denunciando esta ilegalidad y atropello a los derechos de las personas y de los menores.

Creo que al Gobierno le ha salido el tiro por la culata con este simulacro. Les ha servido para saber que los niños no se tocan, pero tendrán que responder ante la justicia y más de uno acabará en la cárcel por esto.






Lo de Baleares es un simulacro


Es un simulacro y test para ver si pueden ir a por los niños o no. El año pasado encerraron y hospitalizaron a ancianos, no dejaron a la familia verlos y se los cargaron. Y nadie dijo nada! Ahora lo están probando con los niños. Lo de Baleares es un simulacro. El Gobierno quiere saber si...




www.burbuja.info






Gracias al compañero Rextor.


----------



## NPCpremiun (30 Jun 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Leyendo el guión en un móvil, si no es una obra de teatro se le parece mucho.
La marca de agua en la esquina inferior izquierda tampoco ayuda a creerse nada.
Poner una etiqueta con el nombre y difuminar la cara también es para mear y no echar gota.
Prefiero a JL.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jul 2021)

Homenaje a los lumbreras que *AHORA *se van dando cuenta de la situación:






Cuando empiecen a matar a los grafenizados el gobierno decretará un estado de crisis y nos quitará todas nuestras propiedades y derechos


Esto es lo que entiendo de esta noticia del pis Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional Toda persona mayor de edad estará...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jul 2021)

España es una dictadura


No sé en qué momento empezó, tal vez con ley de violencia de género, pero no es importante. El caso es que últimamente hay suficientes pruebas para decirlo alto y claro: España es una dictadura. Algunos ejemplos: - Os han encerrado en casa saltandose la constitucion y los derechos universales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Jul 2021)

¿Pensábais que era broma, o qué?









Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis


El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional




elpais.com


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jul 2021)

Qué bien les ha venido "el COVID" para todo esto que querían hacer ¿eh?










El estado de Nueva York declara la violencia armada como emergencia sanitaria


El objetivo es tomar medidas contra las armas ilegales después de que en el último fin de semana hayan muerto 150 personas en 400 tiroteos en todo EE.UU.




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Jul 2021)

Primados negativos.














*Todo son casualidades.*


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)

Min. 20:00









Entrevista con el abogado Rodríguez de Brujón: "Los españoles ni se imaginan lo que podrá hacer Sánchez con todos nosotros gracias a la nueva Ley de Seguridad Nacional" - El Diestro


Entrevista con el abogado Rodríguez de Brujón: "Los españoles ni se imaginan lo que podrá hacer Sánchez con todos nosotros gracias a la nueva Ley de Seguridad Nacional"




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## pegaso (8 Jul 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> no perdona... lo más paradójico es que después de haber conocido la instauración de dictaduras comunistas en diversos países a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad, somos tan sumamente imbéciles que volvemos a caer en una de ellas, eso sí que es digno de estudio...



Dictadura comunista? Joderrr donde vives? Por ahora solo EEUU parece caer en manos del comunismo.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA EN EL PROGRAMA NO MÁS MENTIRAS CON DR. JAVIER SCIUTO, SEVILLANO Y PERIODISTA FERREIRA


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: LA QUINTA COLUMNA junto al Dr. Javier Sciuto, el Dr. Sevillano y el pe...




odysee.com


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Jul 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de todo es que la izmierda anunciará dicha dictadura total como la "liberación" del pueblo, camuflando cualquier invento supuestamente liberador pero que en relidad es altamente corrosivo y socialmente destructivo, pero ojo, siempre en nombre de la libertad: feminazismo, pluralidad, etc.



Increíble que este mensaje tenga año y medio... y está de rabiosa actualidad.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (8 Jul 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".
> 
> *
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es el motivo real de la PsyOp de los controladores?

¿Simplemente tapar la chapuza del gobierno gestionando las horas máximas de los controladores y evitar ser los responsables de la militarización forzada?

¿O hay algo más grave? ¿Tapar el tránsito de algún avión?


----------



## RAFA MORA (8 Jul 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Ferreras: "Hay ya cuatro menores con coronavirus"*
> 
> Ahora mismo.



Si la gente dejara de ver la puta 
televisión y de CREERSE que 
lo que sale ahí es la realidad, 
no estaríamos viviendo 
esta situación tan terrible.

Dejad de ALIMENTAR 
a estos desalmados 
que nos programan 
y nos imponen 
su realidad.

Sin MASS MEDIA 
no hay VIRUS ni hay 
PANDEMIA ni hay 
POLÍTICA DE MIERDA 
ni nada de nada.

Eso es lo que muchos 
deben aprender todavía.

Y no se han dado cuenta, 
y se dejan hacer de todo, 
porque CREEN que lo que 
sale en la televisión ES LA VERDAD, 
cuando es TODO LO CONTRARIO.


Aún nos pasa poco.

Y lo poco que pasa, 
nos lo merecemos.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el motivo real de la PsyOp de los controladores?
> 
> ¿Simplemente tapar la chapuza del gobierno gestionando las horas máximas de los controladores y evitar ser los responsables de la militarización forzada?
> 
> ¿O hay algo más grave? ¿Tapar el tránsito de algún avión?



Yo creo que fue el aperitivo. Todo esto es un PLAN a largo plazo, programado DESDE HACE AÑOS.

De aquella era la primera vez que se suspendían los derechos fundamentales y a todo el mundo le pareció muy bien porque era "sólo" a los controladores, que ya la prensa se encargó de venderlos como unos caprichosos vividores que no miraban las consecuencias de sus actos.

No sé si os suena.

Y en realidad éramos nosotros los que no veíamos las consecuencias de las decisiones que tomaba el gobierno sentando un gravísimo precedente.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)

__





¿Se acuerdan de qué partido político suspendió los derechos fundamentales en "democracia"?


Ya en el R78, y no hace mucho tiempo, un partido político que se autoproclama demócrata y alternativa de gobierno suspendió los derechos fundamentales de la Constitución para "solucionar" un conflicto laboral. ¿Recuerdan qué partido político y opción de gobierno fue ese? Que mala memoria...




www.burbuja.info





Todo tan previsible.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2021)

El precedente.


AÑO 2010

*Ya se veía venir...

*
_*"En cuanto a lo de prorrogar el Estado de Alarma, ya han dicho por ahí, algún miembro del gobierno, que sí lo piensan hacer.

¿Por cuánto tiempo? Quién sabe.
*_
*¿O se piensan que el gobierno lo decretó sólo por los controladores*?"






¿Qué harías tú si fueras controlador?


Sé que para muchos es difícil de imaginar. Para algunos es imposible imgaginar. Pero hagan el esfuerzo. Métanse en su piel. ¿Qué harían ahora? Sabiendo que tienen que trabajar a punta de pistola, amenazados y en un régimen de práctica esclavitud? ¿Qué harían ustedes?




www.burbuja.info









__





Hablando con mi amiga la controladora...


No entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero si me vas a comparar la petición de los guardia civiles que aparece en el enlace y la forma de actuar de los controladores ... Tú solito te calificas y no tengo que añadir nada más. Atención, esto era un experimento. Tu respuesta era tan previsible como...




www.burbuja.info









__





Apoyo a la huelga de los controladores


Desde aquí manifiesto mi apoyo rotundo a la única Huelga eficaz que ha sido posible en este país.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Jul 2021)

Muy grande


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Jul 2021)

Cómo crees que serán los próximos pasos que dará el poder?


----------



## palmerita (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)

*Todo forma parte de UN PLAN.*









TROTAPOKER canal OFICIAL







t.me


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cómo crees que serán los próximos pasos que dará el poder?




Mejor no lo cuento aquí.

*"Ellos también están escuchando"*


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cómo crees que serán los próximos pasos que dará el poder?




Igual esto te pueda servir:






LO QUE ESTÁ POR VENIR: PREDICCIONES DEL Dr. VERNON COLEMAN


LO QUE ESTÁ POR VENIR: PREDICCIONES DEL Dr. VERNON COLEMAN Durante los últimos dieciocho meses, hemos sido objeto de un gran número de predicciones absurdamente inexactas por parte del Imperial College y del desventurado Neil Ferguson. Me complace decir que mis predicciones, realizadas en...




www.burbuja.info










__





Acceder para lectura






astillasderealidad.blogspot.com


----------



## mmm (9 Jul 2021)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Jejeje. Año y medio después


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)

mmm dijo:


> *Jejeje*. Año y medio después




Año y medio después...










*¿De verdad esto te hace gracia?*


----------



## mmm (9 Jul 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Año y medio después...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La ironía no...


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)

Un año y medio después...









Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis


El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional




elpais.com


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jul 2021)

La parte buena es que mucho borrego y mucho capullo serán carne de cañón.

Y ya veremos qué pasa. 
Hay muchos millones pero al final necesitan gente y esclavillos. Están apretando demasiado y acabarán pasando la rosca.
Cuando los borregos vayan cayendo, porque son muchos más y no se enteran, quedará una amalgama de mucha gente también que no se dejará engañar, que los tiene calados y que se cargará en sus putos muertos. 
Ya se verá


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2021)

No se podía saber....

¿Verdad?












*¿Vais a salir a aplaudir a las 20:00?*


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2021)

Casualidades...









Cuatro empresas españolas se disputan el control del grafeno


Acostumbrados a ocupar los vagones de cola de la innovación, resulta difícil creer que España se sitúa a la cabeza del mercado global de producción de




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## palmerita (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2021)

No coman carne, la lavadora se usa de madrugada, no viajen en avión, vacúnense con el numero de dosis que les digan , no miren a las mujeres por la calle, lleven la mascarilla noche y día, los niños no son de los padres, el dinero no es de nadie, cambien de sexo.... 

Y EL PUEBLO TRAGA Y TRAGA


----------



## Hrodrich (12 Jul 2021)

Es lo que quieren y han votado los hezpañolerdos. Quieren un lidl que les domine, "cuide" y controle, intrínseco al servilismo de las zoociedades shumanas. Hezpero haberte hayudado.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Jul 2021)

TROTAPOKER canal OFICIAL


Así convierte el PSOE en delincuentes a los agricultores con el silencio de los sindicatos. Todo para que quiebren y los globalistas y sus corporaciones se acaben quedando cada pedazo de tierra.




t.me


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jul 2021)

DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 81 -


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: En este programa LA QUINTA COLUMNA viene analizando las noticias de ac...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jul 2021)

Tal cual...


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Jul 2021)

Government document instructs vaccine “strike force” teams how to clear buildings, violate trespass laws and flag anti-vaxxers for forced quarantines


A government document that has recently surfaced offers horrifying details on how door-to-door “strike force” vaccine enforcement teams plan to operate. Labeled, “Community Health Ambassador Outreach Door Knocking Project,” a now-public document published by the government of Lake County...




www.liberty.news


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Jul 2021)

Repetid conmigo: *SON CASUALIDADES





*

*DESPUÉS DEL ASESINATO DEL PRESIDENTE ANTI-VACUN4 LLEGA LA V4CUN4 CONTRA LA COVID-19 A HAITÍ*

Los hechos demuestran que gran parte de la población de Haití fue y es claramente reacia a la vacunación contra el covid-19, fundamentalmente porque no creen en la existencia de la pandemia. Con ese marco, es que el rechazo a la llegada de vacunas al país los puso en una situación de intransigencia que, para colmo de males, fue acompañada de manera oficial por el Gobierno de Jovenel Moïse, convirtiéndose así en el blanco de ataque de la elite mundial. 










EE. UU. envía a Haití agentes del FBI, vacunas y 5 millones de ayuda


La llegada a Haití de los agentes del FBI y del DHS se producirá "tan pronto como sea posible" y su misión será "evaluar la situación y ver cómo pueden ayudar".



www.telemetro.com








*Repetid conmigo hermanos: Soncasualidades... Soncasualidades... Soncasualidades... Soncasualidades... Soncasual...*


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Jul 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Repetid conmigo: *SON CASUALIDADES
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 714319
> *
> ...




Son casualidades, son casualidades, son casualidades...
















*Qasualidades*​


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (18 Jul 2021)

ojalá


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Jul 2021)

Este hilo está a la altura de las profecías de tochovista


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (19 Jul 2021)

Por qué los tarados son los que al final se llevan el gato al agua???!


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Jul 2021)

DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 84 -


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Directo importante donde al final del mismo junto al DR. JOSÉ LUIS SEV...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## pegaso (24 Jul 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Este hilo está a la altura de las profecías de tochovista



Una burbuja inmobiliaria no es lo mismo que un virus desconocido. Aquí estáis diciendo lo que pensáis sin ningún problema. Que parece que sois mártires a punto de morir pidiendo ser santificados.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2021)

ENRIQUE PÉREZ DE "EXPONIENDO LA VERDAD" EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 89 -


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Charla y análisis con ENRIQUE PÉREZ del CANAL DE YOUTUBE EXPONIENDO LA...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2021)

Abren expediente al organizador de la quedada negacionista, que se expone a una multa de hasta 600.000 euros


La Ertzaintza comunicó el expediente por la fiesta en Cristina Enea y también interpuso un puñado de sanciones a los asistentes por no llevar mascarilla




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ENRIQUE PÉREZ DE "EXPONIENDO LA VERDAD" EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 89 -
> 
> 
> Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Charla y análisis con ENRIQUE PÉREZ del CANAL DE YOUTUBE EXPONIENDO LA...
> ...



Está pasando...


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2021)

En serio, tenéis que ver esta entrevista:










ENRIQUE PÉREZ DE "EXPONIENDO LA VERDAD" EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 89 -


Si te lo puedes permitir y te apetece, colabora con donaciones al canal: https://paypal.me/laquintacolumna DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Charla y análisis con ENRIQUE PÉREZ del CANAL DE YOUTUBE EXPONIENDO LA...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Jul 2021)

__





Encuesta de GANGRENA3, sobre quitar derechos a no vacunados.


Recien calentito de la pagina de estos sicarios : https://www.antena3.com/noticias/sociedad/crees-que-habria-que-restringir-derechos-negacionistas-coronavirus_2021072660fe7887481ef900018da8ed.html Evidentemente la encuesta les ha salido como el culo, pero ahi teneis a los terroristas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ago 2021)

_*"Conseguirán que todos pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos se dejen poner una marca en su mano derecha o sobre su frente..."
Revelación 13 15-18 










Lanzan la 'Immunaband', una pulsera para mostrar que te has vacunado contra el coronavirus*_


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ago 2021)

Ni reírte te dejan ya


----------



## Est. (7 Ago 2021)

Text


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ago 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...




Llevan AÑOS preparando todo esto.



Vídeo de 2019:


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ago 2021)

*PROGRAMACIÓN NEUROLINGÜISTICA*






PÁTIO MUY REVUELTO EN LOS HOSPITALES







canal5tv.es


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2021)

Como el Gobierno cada vez engaña a menos españoles, quiere eliminar la concertada para convertir la escuela pública en madrasas donde adoctrinar a nuestros hijos en el socialcomunismo. 

La izquierda reaccionaria no cree en la libertad de pensamiento, de expresión ni la ideológica.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Moeoder (11 Ago 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ni reírte te dejan ya
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 735670



Llevo desconectado de las redes sociales desde el 2012, si me entero es de tercero y como siempre. No me pierdo nada. Sin embargo uso mucho discord y twitch (ahora menos por que jodieron las llamadas, se a convertido en otro youtube pero en directo). Una red que expone todo lo que pones y beta todo lo que quieres decir. Dice mucho de ese medio al uso.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tagghino (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2021)

La revista "The Sun" publicó un artículo profético en su número del *1 de agosto de 1989*, hace más de 20 años, que encaja perfectamente con los tiempos actuales.

Con el título "Big Brother is Coming", se informó de un plan secreto del gobierno para colocar microchips para controlar a cada persona de la población. Estos planes son muy conocidos y no son nada nuevo, pero lo interesante de este artículo es que habla específicamente de la transferencia de nano-chips diminutos a través de campañas de vacunación, más concretamente de "vacunas contra la gripe porcina".
*"Los propios médicos ni siquiera sabían lo que estaban inyectando.* Se les puede decir que son implantes genéticos que ayudan al cuerpo a combatir enfermedades".


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ago 2021)

Colin Rivas Show


EXPERTO EN SEGURIDAD INFORMÁTICA CONFIRMA LA VERACIDAD DE CHIPS EN 'HACKUNADOS' QUE SE ACTIVAN COMO DISPOSITIVOS BLUETOOTH




t.me


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ago 2021)

Primera vez en la historia.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ago 2021)

La plandemia es un plan de control …


…paso previo a un control poblacional severo. Los medios paniaguados y la dirección del plan se están dedicando a dar carnaza a la supuesta disidencia colando noticias de cariz “ negacionista” para exacerbar las teorías más apocalípticas de cara a este otoño invierno. Cuando la previsión de una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Ago 2021)

El PLAN sigue su curso.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## Espectrum (10 Sep 2021)

Voy a decir una cosa que igual no se entiende pero.... 

Los derechos humanos son una patraña. un papel mojado que no quiere decir absolutamente nada. Es más, que no tiene ni sentido y en la realidad no se está aplicando


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Sep 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Voy a decir una cosa que igual no se entiende pero....
> 
> Los derechos humanos son una patraña. un papel mojado que no quiere decir absolutamente nada. Es más, que no tiene ni sentido y en la realidad no se está aplicando



Ergo, no existe Estado de Derecho... 

¿O aun sí?


----------



## Espectrum (10 Sep 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ergo, no existe Estado de Derecho...
> 
> ¿O aun sí?



Se intenta pero no existe en la realidad. 

Un ejemplo simple es que por ejemplo a Bin Laden se le cazó, sin juicio ni nada. ¿Tiene derecho como humano o resulta que no?. Ni los países más desarrollados pueden jugar bajo esas reglas chupiguays. 

O resulta que si vemos una tribu de africa que come mierda y sin acceso a la educación.... nos parece estupendo y que no hay que tocarles sus costumbres.... así que NO aplican los derechos humanos. Una patraña todo.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Sep 2021)

*TODO FORMA PARTE DE UN PLAN*


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Sep 2021)

Ni te cases ni te embarques en tiempos del Apocalipsis, entrevista a Miguel Rix







elarconte.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Sep 2021)

Si perdemos lo que queda de humanidad, no la recuperaremos nunca más.




Vosotros veréis.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Sep 2021)

Conviene recordar que *TODO FORMA PARTE DE UN PLAN:


(Vídeo 2010)
*


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Sep 2021)

Que no se diga que no se avisó.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2021)

Foro Económico Mundial, COVIDPass, Análisis de Sangre, Marcadores, Identificación Global de Vacunados.


https://www.eldiestro.es/2021/10/que-llevan-exactamente-las-inoculaciones-para-que-el-foro-economico-mundial-proponga-un-pasaporte-covid-basado-en-analisis-de-sangre/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Ya sabéis que para ver los vídeos sólo tenéis que* pinchar en el fantasmita.*


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Oct 2021)

Gatopardo dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de los conspiranóicos es que son a su vez esclavos de sus teorías de conspiración.



Perdona... de qué coño estás hablando??


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Peritta (27 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>





Muy bueno el cine mexicano. Aunque el epílogo a todas estas peliculillas les suele sobrar. 
LLaman "Si Se Puede" a la fundación, patronato u ONG de la Tv de la película, en (1h 39') y lo vuelven a decir otra vez después.

¿De cuándo es ésta película?.

En cualquier caso, me tiene que reconocer don @Raulisimo, que sigue usté siendo mu perezoso para el teclado.

¿Yo?, mientras no vea muertos por la calle (de los de verdad, no de los de Guayaquil), le voy a tener más miedo a la conspiración que al virus. Bueno, presunto virus, que yo también se usar el neolengüés.

No, si a mí también me gustaría creer en la existencia de una epidemia catastrófica y tal y cual lógica Pascual, pero lo que estoy viendo y de lo que me estoy enterando, de lógica no tiene nada. Solo sentimentalismo lacrimógeno, asustaviejas y policías de balcón.
¿No se acuerda que los de la SEAT querían hacer unos respiradores artificiales con el motor del limpiaparabrisas?.

No me diga que la noticia no era kawaii o le publico a unas coreanas usando el aegyo ése que tan buenos resultados les da.

Las élites, que siempre están a la greña y nos toman a los demás como carne de cañón, puestas de acuerdo. Chiíes y suníes vibrando al unísono. No le digo más. Si éso a usté no le da miedo es que ya está listo para tomar la alternativa en Las Ventas o en la Monumental de México.

__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2021)

NWO: El Gran Golpe Final, by Renko (3er hilo)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- NWO: El Gran Golpe Final (Publicado por primera vez en diciembre de 2014) Si conocéis mis hilos de este foro sabréis que en ellos vengo afirmando que la instauración de un Nuevo Orden Mundial estaría ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Oct 2021)

evey dijo:


> pero los empresarios, políticos, millonarios, celebrities... todos tienen miedo y están ahora mismo tan preocupados como tú por ellos y sus familias, porque ahora mismo no sabemos qué evolución va a tener esto.
> Además para seguir siendo élite necesitan a pringados que les compren, que les voten, nos necesitan.
> Otra cosa, ya nos tienen dominados y anestesiados. No veo en qué les beneficia esto.



No les beneficia en nada y probablemente, cada día ellos mismos están más incomodos, restringidos y coaccionados. Después de todo, quizás nadie es tan listo, ni tiene todo tanto bajo control. Al final, dependen más que nadie de un puñado de hombres con armas, que nunca sabes cuando pueden dejar de obedecer


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Azrael_II (5 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Qué listo e intuitivo eres


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Qué listo e intuitivo eres



Se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## El jinete pálido (5 Nov 2021)

No conocía este hilo, y en verdad me alegro que se me pasará. No le hubiera hecho caso, hubiera dicho menuda ristra de pamplinas. Leerlo ahora, casi dos años después, sobrecoge. Porque lo ha clavado el OP, joder si lo ha clavado. Y ahora lo del apagón 



917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



Menudo zasca te has llevado. Y según tú, en qué estamos? En una dictadura de extrema derecha, extrema izquierda, dictadura progre??? Soy todo oídos


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> No conocía este hilo, y en verdad me alegro que se me pasará. No le hubiera hecho caso, hubiera dicho menuda ristra de pamplinas. Leerlo ahora, casi dos años después, sobrecoge. Porque lo ha clavado el OP, joder si lo ha clavado. Y ahora lo del apagón
> 
> 
> 
> Menudo zasca te has llevado. Y según tú, *en qué estamos? En una dictadura de extrema derecha, extrema izquierda, dictadura progre???* Soy todo oídos



Supongo que la pregunta va dirigida al conforero Azrael_II, pero voy a dar mi opinión sobre el tema.

No creo que se trate ni de izquierdas ni de derechas. Creo que esa distinción está obsoleta ya.

¿Un libertario es de izquierdas o de derechas? ¿Si uno está a favor de la libertad para interrumpir el embarazo es de izquierdas o de derechas?
¿Si uno está a favor de la libertad total de expresión, es de izquierdas o de derechas? ¿Si uno cree que el Estado es un estorbo más que una ayuda y que los impuestos son un saqueo, es de izquierdas o de derechas?


*El totalitarismo da igual que sea de izquierdas o de derechas, es totalitarismo y por tanto, debe ser evitado.*


Esta es una lucha por la libertad. Y de momento van ganando quienes nos la quieren quitar.

No se trata ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, se trata de tener coraje, dignidad y coherencia. La *LIBERTAD* es la clave. Si todavía no nos hemos dado cuenta, es que tal vez no merezcamos tenerla.


Saludos cordiales.

*Libertad y Alegría.*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2021)

*¿Vamos a dejarles que les salga bien?

*


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Nov 2021)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Nov 2021)

Si está muy claro...

*"Nos desharemos de ellos haciéndoles creer que es por su propio bien"*









BRUTAL CHINDA, DEL LIBRO BREVE HISTORIA DEL FUTURO: «LOS IDIOTAS IRÁN SOLOS AL MATADERO»







elarconte.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Nov 2021)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Gusman (10 Nov 2021)

up


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Nov 2021)

Up


----------



## Azrael_II (14 Nov 2021)

En qué punto estamos y que crees que va a pasar ahora? @Raulisimo


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Nov 2021)

Azrael_II dijo:


> En qué punto estamos y que crees que va a pasar ahora? @Raulisimo



Yo creo que van a la desesperada.

Y eso es muy peligroso.

Están viendo que el invento no funcionó como ellos querían. Por ejemplo, yo mismo nunca fui antivacunas, me he puesto vacunas contra el tétanos, la fiebre tifoidea y la fiebre amarilla, hasta creía en su eficacia. Pero eso ya se acabó. Ya no me creo NADA que venga de instituciones públicas. Pero NADA EN ABSOLUTO.

Y creo que a mucha gente le ha pasado algo así. Con todo esto lo que han conseguido es que la gente empiece a DESPERTAR. Han conseguido que muchos descubran por primera vez cómo funciona el mundo en el que vivimos.

*Y todavía no hemos visto nada...*

Ahora bien, como dije, están confundidos, desesperados. Ya no saben qué hacer. Los mismos covidiotas se van dando cuenta del pastel y cada día que pasa somos más los que no nos tragamos más mentiras. Y hay una cosa a nuestro favor: persona que se despierta, ya no vuelve a sus filas. Siempre, por pura lógica, vamos a más y ellos van a menos.

Lo saben y eso les pone más nerviosos.

Lo peor es que esta gente es capaz de cualquier cosa. Querían una tiranía fácil, de gente sumisa y hasta ahora lo estaban consiguiendo. Pero las cosas están cambiando...

Puede haber dos escenarios:

1) Siguen adelante con su PLAN. A pesar de la oposición creciente de la ciudadanía, continúan con el plan de sumisión absoluta aplastando toda resistencia que surja, incluso militarmente. Una dictadura de las clásicas, utilizando las fuerzas armadas pero coordinada a nivel global y con el beneplácito de las instituciones internacionales.

2) Recapacitan y APLAZAN sus planes. Tal vez por un tiempo, o (si fuera posible, ojalá...) PARA SIEMPRE.



Ojalá suceda lo segundo. Me gustaría que sí fuera, pero es que en gran parte depende de nosotros, de la gente. Tenemos que reaccionar de una vez, pedir explicaciones por todo lo que ha pasado, exigir responsabilidades e impedir que algo así vuelva a suceder.

*Pero para eso tienen que despertar los que aun no han despertado...

*


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2021)

Está en nuestra mano:


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## iases (17 Nov 2021)

Todavía estamos esperando la supresión total de los derechos fundamentales


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)

iases dijo:


> Todavía estamos esperando la supresión total de los derechos fundamentales



En qué planeta vives tú?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)

* "La vacunación obligatoria, el pasaporte Covid y los confinamientos a no vacunados chocan con los Derechos Humanos"*









Vacunación obligatoria, o exigir prueba de vacunación, puede atentar contra Derechos Humanos: OMS


La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), alertó hoy a los gobiernos del mundo que tengan mucha cautela al momento de tomar la decisión de ordenar la vacunación obligatoria contra el COVID-19, o exigir prueba de vacunación a sus ciudadanos para que puedan trabajar, o movilizarse, o ingresar a...




noticias.canal1.com.co










La OMS ha hablado: "La vacunación obligatoria, el pasaporte Covid y los confinamientos a no vacunados chocan con los Derechos Humanos"


La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), alertó hoy a los gobiernos del mundo que tengan mucha cautela al momento de tomar la decisión de ordenar la vacunación obligatoria contra el COVID-19, o exigir prueba de vacunación a sus ciudadanos para que puedan trabajar, o movilizarse, o ingresar a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## iases (17 Nov 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En qué planeta vives tú?



En uno en el que voy a trabajar, me voy de vacaciones, hago cenas con los amigos, voy a alguna manifestación, salgo de casa cuando me da la gana, hago deporte, tomo algo en un bar cuando me apetece, me junto con quien quiero, 
Voy a ver a mi equipo de balonmano preferido, voy al cine, hago cursos en el hospital, veo el canal de tv que me da la gana, hago unas paellas riquísimas, voy al súper que quiero cuando quiero, charlo con mis vecinos de cualquier tema, digo lo que quiero, hago lo que quiero si no perjudicó a los demas, limpio la casa cuando mi mujer me lo manda, tengo derecho al voto ......

Y tú en que planeta vives.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)

Venga, a ver si así lo vas comprendiendo...






Revilla pide que se obligue a vacunar a todo el mundo "por las buenas o por las malas, por lo civil o por lo militar"


El presidente de Cantabria, Miguel Ángel Revilla, se ha vuelto a mostrar partidario de que se obligue a vacunar a todo el mundo "por las buenas o por las malas, por lo civil o por lo militar", después de que la incidencia en España haya aumentado diez puntos desde el viernes hasta los 82 casos...




www.burbuja.info





Ánimo.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)

La utopía de los tiranos hecha realidad.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *¿Vamos a dejarles que les salga bien?
> 
> *




En nuestra mano está.






DEMOSTRACIÓN DE FUERZA POPULAR - NO MANIFESTACIÓN COVID - VAMOS A IR A POR VOSOTROS IGUALMENTE


https://www.bitchute.com/video/50h5ETFzyu6g/ VIDEO DE PROTESTAS ANTI COVID REALES PARA COMPENSAR https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/anti-vaccine-mandate-protests-11-14:1 AUSTRALIA: https://odysee.com/@TimTruth:b/Melbourne-11-13:1 NUEVA ZELANDA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Nov 2021)

Una entrevista preguntando por la obligación de vacunarse ¿de qué?


¿Sabéis de dónde surge la obligación de vacunarse? Del miedo que se mete a los ignorantes por una infección caduca y muerta.




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Ferreras: "Hay ya cuatro menores con coronavirus"*
> 
> Ahora mismo.















BOOM! En el programa de Ferreras piden literalmente que se instaure una Dictadura


Me quedo sin palabras, y lo peor es que nadie de la mesa contradice la salvajada que ha dicho esta mujer (directora de un diario, dicho sea de paso). Los TRIBUNALES son un obstacúlo, la LEY ha de desaparecer. TurboAgenda2030 en vena e indiscriminadamente.




www.burbuja.info






No se podía* no saber.*


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2021)

Recordemos que este hilo se comenzó hace *CASI 2 AÑOS (ANTES DE LOS CONFINAMIENTOS).*

Pues eso.


Cito ahora un fragmento de uno conforero que se dio de alta este mismo año:





LA SIMULACIÓN DE PANDEMIA, UNA ESTRATEGIA ANTE EL COLAPSO DEL SISTEMA... Fabio Vighi


Reproduzco este articulo por su interés como análisis critico de las tribulaciones economicas y sanitarias que hoy nos ocupan y articulan nuestra realidad, por si nos aclara algunas relacciones o reformula la percepción compleja de las vinculaciones entre economía y pandemia. Su autor F. Vighi...




www.burbuja.info





La introducción de pasaportes de salud digitales (¡ridiculizados como una conspiración hace solo un año!) Representa un hito fundamental en la marcha global hacia las distopías del futuro. Marcar digitalmente a las masas neuróticas es imperativo para las élites si realmente quieren ganarse nuestra confianza en un sistema de poder cada vez más centralizado pero sutilmente promocionado como una oportunidad para la autonomía y la emancipación. Tras atravesar el Rubicón de la Identidad Digital, es probable que la represión continúe paulatinamente, como en la famosa anécdota narrada por Noam Chomsky: si arrojamos una rana a una olla de agua hirviendo, saldrá inmediatamente con un salto prodigioso; si en cambio lo sumergimos en agua tibia y subimos lentamente la temperatura, la rana no notará nada, por el contrario lo disfrutará; siempre y cuando,debilitado e incapaz de reaccionar, terminará hervido muerto.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2021)

Recordemos que este hilo se comenzó hace *CASI 2 AÑOS (ANTES DE LOS CONFINAMIENTOS).*

Pues eso.


Cito ahora un fragmento de uno conforero que se dio de alta este mismo año:
*Economía: - LA SIMULACIÓN DE PANDEMIA, UNA ESTRATEGIA ANTE EL COLAPSO DEL SISTEMA... Fabio Vighi*
Reproduzco este articulo por su interés como análisis critico de las tribulaciones economicas y sanitarias que hoy nos ocupan y articulan nuestra realidad, por si nos aclara algunas relacciones o reformula la percepción compleja de las vinculaciones entre economía y pandemia. Su autor F. Vighi...









Il Covid lungo dei banchieri centrali | La Fionda


Per tutta la vita le pecore hanno paura del lupo, ma poi vengono mangiate dal pastore.




www.lafionda.org










La introducción de pasaportes de salud digitales* (¡ridiculizados como una conspiración hace solo un año!)* Representa un hito fundamental en la marcha global hacia las distopías del futuro. Marcar digitalmente a las masas neuróticas es imperativo para las élites si realmente quieren ganarse nuestra confianza en un sistema de poder cada vez más centralizado pero sutilmente promocionado como una oportunidad para la autonomía y la emancipación. Tras atravesar el Rubicón de la Identidad Digital, es probable que la represión continúe paulatinamente, como en la famosa anécdota narrada por Noam Chomsky: si arrojamos una rana a una olla de agua hirviendo, saldrá inmediatamente con un salto prodigioso; si en cambio lo sumergimos en agua tibia y subimos lentamente la temperatura, la rana no notará nada, por el contrario lo disfrutará; siempre y cuando,debilitado e incapaz de reaccionar, terminará hervido muerto.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2021)

iases dijo:


> En uno en el que voy a trabajar, me voy de vacaciones, hago cenas con los amigos, voy a alguna manifestación, salgo de casa cuando me da la gana, hago deporte, tomo algo en un bar cuando me apetece, me junto con quien quiero,
> Voy a ver a mi equipo de balonmano preferido, voy al cine, hago cursos en el hospital, veo el canal de tv que me da la gana, hago unas paellas riquísimas, voy al súper que quiero cuando quiero, charlo con mis vecinos de cualquier tema, digo lo que quiero, hago lo que quiero si no perjudicó a los demas, limpio la casa cuando mi mujer me lo manda, tengo derecho al voto ......
> 
> Y tú en que planeta vives.




Dos años... eh.

Y todavía hay gente que vive en la inopia


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2021)

Y el último que nos quedaba: EL DERECHO A LA VIDA.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Nov 2021)

El mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja sin duda. No me cansaré de repetirlo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (23 Nov 2021)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja sin duda. No me cansaré de repetirlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Y tiene huevos que todavía no sea un TEMA MÍTICO con chincheta en el principal


----------



## Felson (24 Nov 2021)

De ser así, eso es porque no estábamos preparados para tenerlos, si lo hubiéramos estado, no tendríamos por qué preocuparnos de que alguien los intente quitar, pues nadie lo apoyaría o no se atrevería a hacerlo.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Nov 2021)

Estepario y "Colinesio":
*(Pinchad en el fantasma)*





Impagables.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Nov 2021)

MICROBURBUJAS y el Plan Final: IMPRESCINDIBLE VER. Todo con vídeos e imágenes irrefutables


El "pulpo" es un receptor/emisor de señal que se enganchará en órganos internos, tejidos celulares, o lugares determinados. A través de la nueva y potente red mundial de infraestructura de telecomunic




rumble.com


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2021)

Primados ancestrales.

*"Y con un pinchazo... dormirá para SIEMPRE"*







Cúmplase...


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Dic 2021)

En Suecia ya te puedes implantar un microchip en la mano con la información de tu pasaporte de vacunas


Por Mente Alternativa Algunas personas en Suecia ya se lo están haciendo de manera voluntaria. Les están implantando microchips en la mano que contienen




www.mentealternativa.com


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Dic 2021)

Economía: - La Policía irrumpe en 20 discotecas de Valencia exigiendo el pasaporte covid.


Los agentes de la Nacional y Autonómica pararon la música durante al menos una hora para pedir los pasaportes Covid a los usuarios Primer fin de semana con el nuevo requisito para el ocio y la hosteleria: el pasaporte Covid. Cuando la noche valenciana se empezaba a adaptar a este nuevo pase...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Eliot Ness (6 Dic 2021)

Lástima no haber visto este hilo en 2020, llevaba un siglo sin entrar en Burbuja... enhorabuena @Raulisimo, lo has clavado . Ahora *la pregunta clave.*.. cómo boicoteamos / paramos el PLAN...


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Dic 2021)

Eliot Ness dijo:


> Lástima no haber visto este hilo en 2020, llevaba un siglo sin entrar en Burbuja... enhorabuena @Raulisimo, lo has clavado . Ahora *la pregunta clave.*.. cómo boicoteamos / paramos el PLAN...



Dejando de obedecer.

Así de simple. Así de contundente...


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Dic 2021)

Pongamos, por ejemplo, que doce personas deciden subirse a un autobús sin mascarilla. Entonces el conductor del autobús les dirá que no pueden subir. Entonces éstos se niegan a bajar y reclaman la presencia de la policía por discriminación. Presentan una denuncia contra la empresa de transporte por la violación del Art. 14 de la Constitución y su derecho a desplazarse libremente por el territorio nacional. Se niegan a bajarse del autobús hasta que no respete su derecho.

Como no hay ningún fundamento legislativo que ampare la obligación de la mascarilla, tendrá que respetarse su derecho.

Como no se respete este derecho, se presenta denuncia a la policía que se persone en el lugar. Si se producen detenciones, se denuncia a su vez a la misma policía.

Todo esto de forma pacífica y sin levantar la voz y, por supuesto, grabado con cámaras y publicado después en todas las redes posibles...

Y así con TODO.

Es la *ÚNICA MANERA.*


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2021)

Eliot Ness dijo:


> Ahora *la pregunta clave.*.. cómo boicoteamos / paramos el PLAN...



_
"Señoras y caballeros, les hemos pedido que se reunan aquí para que nos ayuden a procalmar nuestro derecho a ser tratados como ciudadanos de pleno derecho. No buscamos un enfrentamiento, conocemos la fuerza del poder que tenemos en contra, sabemos que *únicamente podemos utilizar medios pacíficos *pero estamos decididos a que se nos haga justicia. El símbolo de nuestra situación es ESTE PASE (PASAPORTE) que debemos llevar a todas horas. Lo primero que debemos hacer para cambiar nuestra situación es eliminar esta diferencia entre nosotros..."

_


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Dic 2021)

Se nos tratará como a criminales, pero si lo asumimos con coraje y dignidad, si le echamos huevos y soportamos las consecuencias... no podrán seguir adelante.

No podrán contra nosotros, no podrán contra la clara, explícita determinación y el respeto escrupuloso de sus propias leyes. Una "ley" inferior no puede contra una ley superior. Si tenemos esto claro, somos invencibles.


----------



## Eliot Ness (7 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Dejando de obedecer.
> 
> Así de simple. Así de contundente...



Gracias por tu respuesta!

*Totalmente de acuerdo*. Y yo lo aplico desde el día 1 de este CIRCO. Siempre que puedo, a veces (pocas) no lo hago porque no quiero hacer pasar un "mal/incómodo rato" a mi acompañante (ya sea un amigo covidiano, mi pareja, familiares, etc). Los "numeritos pro-derechos" (totalmente necesarios) los hago pero siempre cuando estoy solo, por ese motivo.

El problema que veo en esto, es que la mayoría no tiene ni la inteligencia emocional, ni el valor, ni la paciencia ni la dignidad para hacerlo en grupos NUMEROSOS. O están mentalmente ofuscados (les reprimen y les gusta, síndrome de Estocolmo), o sus circunstancias les atan y no son todo lo libres que quisieran (con hijos, deudas, hipotecas, etc). *La mayoría de la gente ni siquiera denuncia por miedo a perder su puesto de trabajo!*

Yo tengo claro que aparte de esto que dices (desobediencia civil y contínua), hace falta *apoyo de alguien de los de arriba* bien posicionado (por ejemplo, el fraude pandémico de la Gripe A se desmoronó en 2010 porque un Eurodiputado lo denunció en Bruselas, ese fue el punto de partida).


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Dic 2021)

Eliot Ness dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta!
> 
> *Totalmente de acuerdo*. Y yo lo aplico desde el día 1 de este CIRCO. Siempre que puedo, a veces (pocas) no lo hago porque no quiero hacer pasar un "mal/incómodo rato" a mi acompañante (ya sea un amigo covidiano, mi pareja, familiares, etc). Los "numeritos pro-derechos" (totalmente necesarios) los hago pero siempre cuando estoy solo, por ese motivo.
> 
> ...




La verdad es que yo me había estado preparando mentalmente y económicamente para dejar de remar (lonchafinismo y no pagafantismo), nunca hubiese pensado que iba a pasar lo de ahora.

Pero habiendome preparado para ellos estoy la mar de tranquilo:

1. Bajada de expectativas vitales sistémicas: independientemente del dinero que tenga todas esas chorradas que nos dan "estatus social" las había relativizado hasta el extremo, por lo cual no poder hacer cosas de "vida social" apenas me afectan.

2: El remar se va a acabar: A mi el miedo a perder el curro es lo que menos miedo me da , porque ya me estaba preparando para dejar de remar (sin necesitar de seguir manteniendo mi estilo de vida, que ya era lonchafinista por si)

3. Dinero: Unido a lo anterior, No necesito gastar dinero para aparentar nada, tener lo justo para vivir normal.

4. MGTOW: Lo que empezó siendo una terapia para superar una depresión profunda por el ghosting que me hizo mi única novia de toda la vida, se ha convertido en una fortaleza. Al no necesitar validación femenina, me ahorro todos los gastos asociado a tener un "estilo de vida" envidiable y ser un buen partido.

Estos 4 puntos era para dejar de remar y vivir tranquilo el tiempo que me reste de vida, pero se han convertido en una fortaleza, solamente una vacunación forzada a punta de pistola conseguirá que me meta esa ponzoña, y el que lo haga tendrá que disparar..así que tendré esa mierda pocos segundos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Dic 2021)

Sucedió.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Club of Rome member exposes depopulation plan in 2018


⁣Club of Rome member exposes depopulation plan in 2018




ourtube.co.uk


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Las terapias génicas llegan a los niños: cobayas humanas para celebrar Navidad - El Gran Reseteo - César Vidal TV


Esta semana César Vidal y Lorenzo Ramírez dedican el programa a desvelar la realidad de la incidencia del Covid en niños y a exponer la realidad que ocultan los gobiernos e instituciones sanitarias para justificar la inoculación masiva de esta terapia génica experimental. #SalvemosALosNiños




www.cesarvidal.tv


----------



## xqyolovalgo (12 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




En ese vídeo, a que crees que se refiere cuando dice "Si no te mueres de la vacuna, tu humanidad será despojada de tí"...?


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> En ese vídeo, a que crees que se refiere cuando dice "Si no te mueres de la vacuna, tu humanidad será despojada de tí"...?



Prefiero no pensarlo, la verdad.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (12 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Prefiero no pensarlo, la verdad.




Vamos a tener que hacer cosas que nos acaben despojando de nuestra "humanidad", como podría ser matar, por poner un ejemplo?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (12 Dic 2021)

Hilo mítico que muchos pensabamos que era una exageración y que claramente ha sido profético.


----------



## Tejota (12 Dic 2021)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Vamos a tener que hacer cosas que nos acaben despojando de nuestra "humanidad", como podría ser matar, por poner un ejemplo?



Matar esta asociado a la humanidad desde que hay humanos en este planeta. Matan para comer, matan por territorios, matan por reproducirse, matan por lo que sea y les beneficie. Siempre ha sido asi.

El video y esa frase da a entender que dejaran de ser humanos ya sea muriendo por la inoculacion o por otra cosa. Y esa otra cosa es la gran incognita que hay que despejar de toda esta ecuacion. Y si, pinta feo, muy feo.

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo con Raulisimo es "en desobedecer de forma pacífica y sin levantar la voz". Llegara un momento en que la diplomacia se acabe porque no da mas de si como siempre ocurre en un ambiente "prebelico". Y entonces es cuando se desobedece de otras formas. Ese umbral cada vez lo veo mas cerca. Y ahi si que habra q estar preparado fisica y mentalmente. Y por lo que veo a mi alrededor no hay ni preparacion fisica ni mental para ese momento. Vuelve a pintar feo, muy feo.

Preparaos para lo peor.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo con Raulisimo es "en desobedecer de forma pacífica y sin levantar la voz". Llegara un momento en que la diplomacia se acabe porque no da mas de si como siempre ocurre en un ambiente "prebelico". *Y entonces es cuando se desobedece de otras formas.* Ese umbral cada vez lo veo mas cerca.



Eso es precisamente LO QUE QUIEREN PROVOCAR.

Si consiguen que haya un enfrentamiento generalizado entre grupos de ciudadanos, los "gobernantes" lo tendrán a huevo para completar su *PLAN*: El Estado de Sitio *PERMANENTE Y GLOBAL.*


La dictadura perfecta.

*En todo el mundo.



Están bloqueando este vídeo de 2012 porque explicaba en detalle TODO EL PLAN.*


----------



## tocafa (12 Dic 2021)

Lo peor de todo es que los derechos por códigos de barras (que antes teníamos y ahora dependemos de un código de barras) es sólo el principio.
Un aplauso para el OP por el post inicial, porque además esto va cada vez a más.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Voy a recordar este vídeo en el que Bill Ryan nos contaba lo que había averiguado* ya en 2010.*

EL PLAN QUE ESTÁN LLEVANDO A CABO:


----------



## Tejota (12 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eso es precisamente LO QUE QUIEREN PROVOCAR.
> 
> Si consiguen que haya un enfrentamiento generalizado entre grupos de ciudadanos, los "gobernantes" lo tendrán a huevo para completar su *PLAN*: El Estado de Sitio *PERMANENTE Y GLOBAL.*
> 
> ...



No tienen suficientes efectivos para realizarla. Y lo que es peor o mejor segun se mire: los efectivos estan inoculados tambien por obligacion.... asi que no estaran muy operativos llegado el momento.
Para dar ese paso de ESTADO DE EXCEPCION tienen que equilibrarse mucho las fuerzas de ambos bandos: los contenidos y los que contienen. Y creo que ese equilibrio esta muy lejano todavia.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (12 Dic 2021)

Entendéis ahora la cantidad tan desorbitada de nuevos perros en los CC.FF.SS del Estado que se han incorporado en los últimos años, las subidas y el rollo de la equiparación salarial?

Tonto en el que no veía venir todo esto.....


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> No tienen suficientes efectivos para realizarla. Y lo que es peor o mejor segun se mire: los efectivos estan inoculados tambien por obligacion.... asi que no estaran muy operativos llegado el momento.
> Para dar ese paso de ESTADO DE EXCEPCION tienen que equilibrarse mucho las fuerzas de ambos bandos: los contenidos y los que contienen. Y creo que ese equilibrio esta muy lejano todavia.



¿Pero usted cree que necesitan muchas tropas cuando tienen a toda la población aborregada?


Si es que están yendo ellos solitos al matadero...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Dic 2021)

AY QUE MIEDO

QUE TE ATROPELLA UN MORO

NO SALGAS DE CASA











Qtime Network


Human tide in the Georgian capital Tbilisi against covid passports and mandates. Menselijk getij in de Georgische hoofdstad Tbilisi tegen covid-paspoorten en -mandaten.




t.me













Qtime Network


An enormous protest tonight in Germany to END THE MEDICAL TYRANNY OF ZIEG HEIL. The PLANDEMIC is GLOBAL as well as the protests. POWER TO THE PEOPLE!




t.me













Qtime Network


Barcelona protesting against the health pass in huge numbers. You are not in the minority.




t.me


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Dic 2021)

QSR decodes







t.me



















CALL OF DUTY MOBILE









QSR decodes







t.me













QSR decodes







t.me


----------



## Tejota (12 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Pero usted cree que necesitan muchas tropas cuando tienen a toda la población aborregada?
> 
> 
> Si es que están yendo ellos solitos al matadero...



Bueno, aqui hay 3,5M q no han pasado por la inoculacion de forma voluntaria. En otros paises hay muchos mas.

Creo que 3,5M es suficiente masa critica para que los "efectivos" puedan doblegarla. Hace falta mas equilibrio.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> Bueno, aqui hay 3,5M q no han pasado por la inoculacion de forma voluntaria. En otros paises hay muchos mas.
> 
> Creo que 3,5M es suficiente masa critica para que los "efectivos" puedan doblegarla. Hace falta mas equilibrio.



Ojalá.

Así lo espero y deseo.


----------



## Elkin (12 Dic 2021)

Increíble Raulisimo, lo clavaste, era febrero de 2020.


El hilo tiene 57 páginas, no las he leído todas y me imagino que te habrán llamado de todo: loco, exagerado, paranoico, iluminado, negacionista, bebelejías, doritocueva, enajenado, me espero a los aliens, etc. etc. etc.


Tu solución, no obstante, apunta al pacifismo.


Es lo que no veo. Tiene que haber otra escapatoria.


Pero llegar, ha llegado, y está muy claro que es el principio. 


Siento mucho que la Humanidad haya llegado a esto, merecido para muchos seguramente, pero quedamos millones que no lo merecíamos. 

Ahora ese sentimiento se transforma en rabia y en el objetivo de defender nuestra vida y la de las 2 o 3 personas que nos importan. 


Ya veremos cómo.


----------



## socrates99 (12 Dic 2021)

Siempre existe el factor x.
El factor x siempre aparece y les jode los planes.
Existe una maxima en el universo,es que nada está escrito por mucho que quieran que tú te creas que está escrito.Para “ellos”es lo ideal.
La naturaleza solo se puede considerar como un sistema intensamente anárquico pero intensamente homogéneo.
Lo uno (anarquia)sin lo otro(homogéneo),no es que no puede existir,sino que no puede ni durar un segundo.
Allí es donde aparece siempre el factor x.


----------



## sisar_vidal (12 Dic 2021)

@Raulisimo punta de lanza del foro


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

socrates99 dijo:


> Siempre existe el factor x.
> El factor x siempre aparece y les jode los planes.
> Existe una maxima en el universo,es que nada está escrito por mucho que quieran que tú te creas que está escrito.Para “ellos”es lo ideal.
> La naturaleza solo se puede considerar como un sistema intensamente anárquico pero intensamente homogéneo.
> ...




Pues de momento les está saliendo bastante bien.

Es cierto que hemos despertado a muchos (ese era el objetivo también de este hilo). Ojalá que podamos cambiar el rumbo que nos trazaron.

Creo que está en nuestra mano. 


¡Ánimo, leones!

Libertad y lucha.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Elkin dijo:


> Increíble Raulisimo, lo clavaste, era febrero de 2020.
> 
> 
> El hilo tiene 57 páginas, no las he leído todas y me imagino que te habrán llamado de todo: loco, exagerado, paranoico, iluminado, negacionista, bebelejías, doritocueva, enajenado, me espero a los aliens, etc. etc. etc.
> ...



Tuvimos que aguantar también lo de* "capitanes a posteriori".*

Manda huevos.


La rabia hay que transformarla en coraje y en resistencia pacífica, ahí está la verdadera fuerza.


¡Ánimo! Todos lo necesitamos.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

makwa dijo:


> Fijo. Lo ha dicho Raulisimol "Nostradamus". Se lo ha susurrado una vocecita al lóbulo de su pabellon auditivo



Mirad lo que había que aguantar...


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2021)

Club of Rome member exposes depopulation plan in 2018


⁣Club of Rome member exposes depopulation plan in 2018




ourtube.co.uk


----------



## Elkin (12 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Mirad lo que había que aguantar...





Ves, lo sabía. Me faltó Nostradamus, jaja.


----------



## ecoñomixta (13 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Mirad lo que había que aguantar...



Dónde están ahora esos hijos de puta? Anda que no se tienen que dar asco a sí mismos después de ver que hace dos años ya viste esto (más de uno lo vimos) y aún así están vacunados y felices de pedir nuestra deshumanización y nuestra exclusión social. No creo que sobreviva a esta mierda, tampoco es muy lamentable escaquearse de esta distopía, pero celebro todo el sufrimiento que les aguarda a esta panda de borregos pusilánimes sin criterio ni voluntad propia


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Todo esto de forma pacífica y sin levantar la voz y, por supuesto, grabado con cámaras y publicado después en todas las redes posibles...
> 
> Y así con TODO.
> 
> Es la *ÚNICA MANERA.*




La única manera.

Con educación, con calma, con una sonrisa...




La revolución de las sonrisas EMPIEZA AHORA.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Dic 2021)

Primeros comandos organizados para frenar el pasaporte COVID


Las primeros grupos civiles no violentos o "comandos" organizados en todas partes del país están actuando ya para parar, con argumentos jurídicos y siempre con educación, la mamarrachada del pasaporte...




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Dic 2021)

DRENAJE CONDUCTUAL


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2021)

O gobiernan ellos o revientan el país. Hay que agradecerles la claridad en la amenaza.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2021)

Las mismas huelgas y movilizaciones masivas que ahora no se producen gracias a los sindicatos comprados por el Gobierno.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## laresial (16 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



He oido, se dice, se comenta que al demonio se le acaba el tiempo, y no es que no sigan mandando los mismos, los amigos del principe de la Oscuridad, o como dice el premio nobel de literatura, Bob Dylan, con el Chief Commander... on this Earth we can see...
Risas risas


Se le acaba el tiempo, y tiene un plan para llevarse todas las almas que pueda con él a el Infierno.
Pues con el odio, la guerra, el hambre y la Enfermedad.

Con cada aborto se dice que se libera un demonio del infierno para tentar en la Tierra...

Pero un día, se le acabará el tiempo...
Paciencia, el Mal no puede ganar, por su propia naturaleza, no hay mal que dure 100 años...

Salud y Amor.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Dic 2021)

Acciones legales.


Si usted autoriza la inoculación de las denominados vacunas Covid-19 en los centros a su cargo, puede sercoautor o cómpliceen la comisión de los siguientes delitos tipificadosen el código penal, y ello al margen de aquellas otras personas que participen en la comisión de los mismos:a.Delitos contra la integridad física(entre ellos, de lesiones, artículo 147 y siguientes del Código Penal)b.Delito de amenazas(artículo 171 del CP)c.Delito de coacciones(Artículo 172.1 y 3 del CP)d.Delito de torturas y otros delitos contra la integridad Moral(Artículo 174, 175,176y 177CP)e.Delito contra la Salud Pública(artículo 361, 362 quarter y 369CP)f.Delito de omisión del deber de impedir delito(Artículo 450 del CP)g. Delito cometido con ocasión del ejercicio de los derechos fundamentales y de las libertades públicas garantizados por la Constitución(artículo 510 CP)2.-Como padre/madre garante de los derechos y libertades de mi/mis hijos/as, le recuerdoen este documento la información jurídica pertinente para que queden apercibidos y debidamente informadosantes de tomar ninguna decisión sobre la inoculación de estos medicamentos, concretamente debe tener presente:

▪El derecho a decidir libremente la vacunación de nuestros menores, por parte de quienes tengan reconocida la patria potestad de los mismos, ya que en el Ordenamiento Jurídico Español LA VACUNACIÓN ES VOLUNTARIA, REQUIRIENDO DEL CONSENTIMIENTO INFORMADO ESCRITO Y PREVIO DE LOS PADRES O TUTORES LEGALES DEL MENOR (ambos, en caso de separación -de hecho o de derecho –o divorcio, habida cuenta del ejercicio compartido de la patria potestad), tal y como lo establece la Ley de autonomía del paciente 41/2002, Convención Internacional de Derechos de los Niños y artículos 154 y siguientes del código civil, que establecen oConsentimiento informado previo, que será escrito siempre que la intervención suponga una evidente molestia, riesgo o perjuicio para e afectado.En este punto debe tenerse presente, que la denominada vacuna frente a la COVID-19, no deja de ser un tratamiento génico experimental en fase de desarrollo.oConsentimiento informado DE LOS PADRES O TUTORES LEGALES de los menores, siempre, por carecer de capacidad para consentir.oInterés superior del menor, que es un criterio formal y material que impide actuaciones automáticas o imposiciones burocráticas.oDerecho del menor a ser escuchado,y cuando no tiene capacidad para entender o para hablar,por medio de sus padres▪LA COERCIÓN PARA UN FIN ESTÁ VETADA EN UN ESTADO DE DERECHO; es por ello que, toda acción coercitiva o encaminada a la discriminación, caso de no aceptarse,, no sólo es ilegal, sino absolutamenteinmoral, suponiendo un plus de responsabilidad en los funcionarios actuantes, máximecuando La Ponencia de Vacunas -grupo de expertos que marca la estrategia nacional de vacunación -entiende que en el contexto actual de España no es necesario administrar de manera inmediata la vacuna contra la COVID en los niños de 5 a 11 años. 3.-Si, aun así, esta inoculación se efectuara, presentaréquerellacriminalante el Juzgado para que instruya procedimiento penal contra usted y aquellos que participen en la comisión de los delitos que puedan cometerse en los centros bajo su tutela, toda vez QUE DESDE AHORA, y en relación a los menores señalados en el encabezamiento,LE MANIFIESTO MI ABSOLULA NEGATIVA A:1.a) SE LE ADMINISTRE NINGÚN MEDICAMENTO/VACUNA SIN MI 

EXPRESO CONSETIMIENTO.2.b).-SE LE REALICE CUALQUIER PRUEBA INVASIBA, Asimismo, en el caso de tratarse de persona jurídica también responderán penalmente de acuerdo con lo previsto en el artículo 31 bis del Código Penal. Con respeto a la posible infracción de normas civiles y administrativas nos reservamos las posibles acciones que correspondan, en defensa denuestros justos y legítimos intereses. Y tenga esto muy presente: el sistema legal “obliga al NO CUMPLIMIENTO de una orden, venga de quien venga, que constituya delito o infrinja el ordenamiento jurídico”. Recuerden que recientemente el TRIBUNAL SUPREMO ha puesto de manifiesto que RECHAZA la obediencia debida como causa de exención de la responsabilidad (T.S. sala V, Sentencia núm. 32/2018, Recurso de Casación núm.: 117/2017)










Recursos públicos - Asociación Eleuteria


Repositorio de documentos para uso público Los documentos y referencias aquí listados quedan a disposición del público general para usarlos en la defensa de los derechos fundamentales en las situaciones que así lo necesiten. Tweet Para ver este contenido, necesita tener activado JavaScript en su...




asociacioneleuteria.org


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2021)

Mentiras que matan.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2021)

Pues sí.

Ya va siendo hora de hacer algo, ¿no le parece?


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Acciones legales.
> 
> 
> Si usted autoriza la inoculación de las denominados vacunas Covid-19 en los centros a su cargo, puede sercoautor o cómpliceen la comisión de los siguientes delitos tipificadosen el código penal, y ello al margen de aquellas otras personas que participen en la comisión de los mismos:a.Delitos contra la integridad física(entre ellos, de lesiones, artículo 147 y siguientes del Código Penal)b.Delito de amenazas(artículo 171 del CP)c.Delito de coacciones(Artículo 172.1 y 3 del CP)d.Delito de torturas y otros delitos contra la integridad Moral(Artículo 174, 175,176y 177CP)e.Delito contra la Salud Pública(artículo 361, 362 quarter y 369CP)f.Delito de omisión del deber de impedir delito(Artículo 450 del CP)g. Delito cometido con ocasión del ejercicio de los derechos fundamentales y de las libertades públicas garantizados por la Constitución(artículo 510 CP)2.-Como padre/madre garante de los derechos y libertades de mi/mis hijos/as, le recuerdoen este documento la información jurídica pertinente para que queden apercibidos y debidamente informadosantes de tomar ninguna decisión sobre la inoculación de estos medicamentos, concretamente debe tener presente:
> ...




Por favor... *¡compartid!*


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (18 Dic 2021)

https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1BRJjnOVavoJw


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2021)

Pinchad el fantasma.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2021)

*Basta ya*
17 DICIEMBRE, 2021
Escribo desde hace diez años en Expansión con entera libertad. Sin embargo, ayer, en el último minuto y de modo injustificable, Expansión censuró y retiró este artículo que iba a publicarse hoy. Lamento que un periódico como Expansión censure un artículo cuyas fuentes son, entre otros, The Lancet (una de las tres publicaciones médicas más prestigiosas del mundo), artículos de reconocidos epidemiólogos en el Wall Street Journal (el periódico económico más importante del mundo), comunicados del JCVI británico y del Ministerio de Sanidad de Japón y datos oficiales del Ministerio de Sanidad español.

Basta ya

Esta locura debe acabar. El programa de vacunación masiva con vacunas y terapias genéticas en gran medida experimentales para combatir una enfermedad que cursa leve para la inmensa mayoría de la población se está convirtiendo en un escándalo de salud pública, y su extensión a niños y adolescentes sanos es simplemente inmoral. Contrariamente a lo que repite la histeria colectiva creada por el contubernio político-mediático-farmacéutico, la vacunación a estas edades no protege a los niños de nada, pues para ellos el covid es levísimo, ni protege a sus padres o abuelos, pues los contagios de niño a adulto son inhabituales[1] y, sobre todo, caramba, porque estas vacunas no impiden ni el contagio ni la transmisión[2], como estamos viendo. En cambio, exponen innecesariamente a los niños a potenciales efectos adversos a corto plazo que aun poco probables pueden ser serios, como la miocarditis (“con cuadro clínico atípico y de pronóstico incierto a medio plazo”, según el JCVI británico[3]), y a la incertidumbre de efectos secundarios desconocidos a largo plazo. ¿Cómo calificarían ustedes a una sociedad que pone en riesgo la salud de los niños para que algunos adultos duerman más tranquilos? Por tanto, recomiendo a los padres que, antes de tomar una decisión que será irrevocable, se lo piensen mucho y no se dejen arrastrar por razones equivocadas como la presión social, sino valorando exclusivamente los riesgos y beneficios para sus hijos, que no pueden defenderse ni opinar por sí mismos. Asimismo, si sus pediatras recomiendan vacunarse exíjanles la firma de la correspondiente receta para que asuman su responsabilidad.

Una miríada de estudios y datos epidemiológicos recientes confirman que las vacunas y terapias genéticas no impiden ni el contagio ni la transmisión del covid y que su eficacia para reducir la gravedad se ha reducido mucho. De ahí la sorpresiva tercera dosis, inoculada en estado de pánico por Israel ante la evidencia del fiasco vacunal y promovida de tapadillo en España para intentar disimular dicho fiasco. Hace poco nos decían que dos dosis y un 70% de inmunidad de rebaño acabarían con la epidemia. Ahora son tres o cuatro dosis (¡en pocos meses!) y un 95%. Vaya tomadura de pelo.

El desmedido afán de lucro de las empresas farmacéuticas, la incalificable campaña de terror mediática y oscuros intereses políticos propiciaron desde un principio que el foco se pusiera en reducir el número de contagios y no el de muertes, algo absurdo en una enfermedad que cursa leve para la mayoría. Acto seguido se torpedeó sistemáticamente la aparición de tratamientos baratos y prometedores dirigidos sólo a los enfermos de riesgo y se hizo creer a la opinión pública que la única esperanza eran unas lucrativas vacunas poco testadas y dirigidas a toda la población. Una vez vacunada la población de riesgo era imprudente y estéril continuar vacunando indiscriminadamente, pero nos dijeron que las vacunas pararían la epidemia y nos devolverían a la normalidad. “Primero les encerramos, luego les asustamos y finalmente les vacunamos a todos”, fue la consigna. Pues bien, la falacia se ha topado con la realidad. Las altas tasas de vacunación no están frenando los contagios. En septiembre, un estudio realizado en 68 países observó que, al contrario de lo esperado, “las zonas con mayor porcentaje de población totalmente vacunada tenían más casos de COVID-19 por cada millón de habitantes[4]”. En este sentido, según otro estudio publicado en The Lancet Infectious Diseases, los vacunados que enferman de covid parecen ser ligeramente más contagiosos que los no vacunados, con una carga viral similar[5]. Para más inri, otro artículo científico ponía de manifiesto que “la aparición y frecuencia de nuevas variantes resistentes a las vacunas está fuertemente correlacionada con las tasas de vacunación[6]”, es decir, que a mayor porcentaje de vacunados, más variantes. Y según un estudio sueco publicado como pre-print en The Lancet, Pfizer y Astrazeneca (85% de las vacunas administradas en España) no tienen “ninguna eficacia” para prevenir la infección de covid pocos meses después de su inoculación, y su eficacia para reducir la gravedad y muerte ha caído hasta un “indetectable” 42% seis meses después de vacunarse[7]. No olviden que todos estos datos son anteriores a la llegada de la famosa variante Omicron, convertida en chivo expiatorio del fiasco vacunal. Quizá por ello, según el Ministerio de Sanidad actualmente en España el 71% de los hospitalizados y el 80% de los muertos por covid mayores de 60 años son personas perfectamente vacunadas[8]. La evidencia comienza a ser abrumadora. Así, un recientísimo artículo en The Lancet con datos de varios países ha denunciado “la gran negligencia” de las autoridades sanitarias al negar tal evidencia[9] en una cínica huida hacia adelante. En Alemania “seis de cada diez casos sintomáticos de COVID-19 de mayores de 60 son personas totalmente vacunadas [ya son siete de cada diez], proporcionando una clara evidencia de la creciente relevancia de los vacunados como posible fuente de transmisión”. En el Reino Unido, nueve de cada diez nuevos casos de COVID-19 entre mayores de 60 años “se produjeron entre los totalmente vacunados”, y una semana antes “la tasa de casos de COVID-19 por 100.000 había sido mayor entre el subgrupo de vacunados que en el de no vacunados” de 30 años o más. Y en Israel un brote hospitalario cuya fuente había sido un paciente vacunado tuvo como resultado que “catorce pacientes totalmente vacunados enfermaron gravemente o murieron, mientras que los dos pacientes no vacunados desarrollaron una enfermedad leve”. The Lancet concluye: “Es una gran negligencia ignorar a la población vacunada como una fuente de transmisión posible y relevante”. Estos datos desmontan por completo el paripé del pasaporte covid, la persecución de los no vacunados y los programas de vacunación infantil.

El carácter voluntario-obligatorio de estas vacunas en Europa ha vulnerado principios médicos y éticos. No así en Japón, donde el Ministerio de Sanidad deja claro que la vacuna COVID-19 “no es obligatoria ni forzosa, sino que sólo se realizará con el consentimiento de la persona a vacunar tras la información facilitada”. Y añade: “Le rogamos que se vacune por decisión propia, comprendiendo tanto la eficacia como el riesgo de efectos secundarios; no se administrará ninguna vacuna sin dicho consentimiento, y por favor, no obligue a nadie en su lugar de trabajo o a los que le rodean a vacunarse, y no discrimine a los que no se han vacunado[10]”. Y aquí, ¿dónde están los consentimientos informados? ¿Qué médico ha firmado nada? ¿Dónde queda el respeto a los no vacunados en este ambiente de histeria y fascismo sanitario? En España algunos sátrapas regionales, repanchingados en sus palacetes feudales, imponen a sus siervos la presentación de un salvoconducto para entrar en un hospital o tomarse una cerveza, y da igual que semejante atropello se base en una superstición, pues el vacunado transmite el virus exactamente igual (o más) que el no vacunado. ¿Y qué decir de la Sala del Tribunal Supremo (con la numantina excepción de un voto particular) que se ha prestado a esto autorizando el pasaporte covid con contradicciones que causan rubor?

Repito: esta locura debe acabar. Ha llegado el momento de exigir a los responsables políticos que digan la verdad a la población sobre las limitaciones de eficacia y seguridad de estas vacunas y que detengan la campaña infantil. Para los niños sanos esta vacuna tiene muchos más riesgos que beneficios y, como dice el inmunólogo norteamericano Robert Malone, coinventor de la tecnología de las vacunas ARN mensajero, “la razón que le están dando para vacunar a su hijo es mentira: sus hijos no presentan peligro alguno para sus padres o abuelos[11]”. Yo aún diría más. No es deber de los niños proteger a los adultos, pero sí es deber de los padres proteger a sus hijos.

Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo 






Basta ya - Fernando del Pino Calvo-Sotelo


Esta locura debe acabar. El programa de vacunación masiva con vacunas y terapias genéticas en gran medida experimentales para combatir una enfermedad que cursa leve para la inmensa mayoría de la población se está convirtiendo en un escándalo de salud pública, y su extensión a niños y...




www.fpcs.es


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2021)

Gran asistencia de público a la concentración organizada por La Quinta Columna en Sevilla - El Diestro


Gran asistencia de público a la concentración organizada por La Quinta Columna en Sevilla




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Opty (19 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *Basta ya*
> 17 DICIEMBRE, 2021
> Escribo desde hace diez años en Expansión con entera libertad. Sin embargo, ayer, en el último minuto y de modo injustificable, Expansión censuró y retiró este artículo que iba a publicarse hoy. Lamento que un periódico como Expansión censure un artículo cuyas fuentes son, entre otros, The Lancet (una de las tres publicaciones médicas más prestigiosas del mundo), artículos de reconocidos epidemiólogos en el Wall Street Journal (el periódico económico más importante del mundo), comunicados del JCVI británico y del Ministerio de Sanidad de Japón y datos oficiales del Ministerio de Sanidad español.
> 
> ...




Oro puro


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2021)

Opty dijo:


> Oro puro



Pues sí.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Opty (20 Dic 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




150 visualizaciones. Curioso, que estará haciendo YouTube?


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Dic 2021)

Opty dijo:


> 150 visualizaciones. Curioso, que estará haciendo YouTube?



Cosas mágicas.

Como los poderes de adivinación:






Después de año nuevo nos encierran, se le ha escapado a Ayuso


Van a dejar pasar las fiestas, porque sino el remero se rebotaría un poco. Lo dejan para después, igual que hicieron con el 8-M Entre año nuevo y Reyes anunciarán un día de tropocientosmil contagios y todos para casa 14:50 Madrid prevé que los contagios se contengan después de las navidades...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Dic 2021)

Saturnin dijo:


> Ciertamente lo del coronavirus puede ser un pretexto para controlarnos más todavía.



Igual va a ser que sí...


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Dic 2021)

En una sociedad totalitaria, existen dos clases: los gobernantes y los gobernados, y ambos grupos sufren una transformación patológica. Los gobernantes se elevan a un estado divino en el que no pueden hacer nada malo, una visión que los lleva muy fácil a la corrupción y al comportamiento poco ético, mientras que los gobernados se transforman en personas dependientes, lo que causa la regresión psicológica.

Joost Meerloo, autor del libro titulado: “Rape of the Mind”, compara las reacciones de los ciudadanos que viven en estados totalitarios con las de las personas con esquizofrenia. Tanto los gobernantes como los gobernados están enfermos. Ambos viven en una niebla delirante, ya que toda la sociedad y sus reglas se sustentan en el pensamiento delirante.

Solo las personas engañadas regresan a un estado infantil de sumisión total, mientras que solo una clase dominante engañada creerá que posee el conocimiento y la sabiduría para controlar la sociedad de arriba hacia abajo. Y solo una persona engañada creerá que una élite hambrienta de poder, que gobierne una sociedad con regresión mental, resultará en cualquier cosa menos sufrimiento masivo y ruina financiera.

La psicosis de masas, que es el totalitarismo, comienza dentro de la clase dominante, ya que las personas dentro de esta clase se enamoran muy fácil de los engaños que aumentan su poder. Y ningún engaño es mayor que el engaño de que pueden y deben controlar y dominar a todos los demás. 
*
Arthur Versluis.*







Psicosis masivas : como crear una epidemia de enfermedad


De Arthur Versluis. Cuando una sociedad cae en la locura, los resultados son devastadores. Las personas que componen la sociedad afectada se vuelven moral y espiritualmente inferiores, irrazonables, irresponsables, emocionales, erráticas y poco confiables. Lo peor de todo es que una multitud...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Dic 2021)

Mike Yeadon, exdirector de una división científica de la farmacéutica Pfizer, escribió esto el pasado 10 de noviembre:

Nos acercamos a la Etapa 5: Fase 5. ¿Y la mayoría de la gente todavía piensa que vamos a volver a la normalidad?

Establece el caos y la ley marcial. (Noviembre de 2021-marzo de 2022)

*El camino hacia un nuevo orden mundial

Fase 1: simula una amenaza y crea miedo. (Diciembre de 2019-marzo de 2020)*

– Montar una pandemia en China.

– Mata a decenas de miles de ancianos.

– Incrementar el número de casos y muertes.

– Posicionar la vacunación como única solución desde el principio.

– Centra toda la atención en Covid-19.

– Resultado, pánico (casi) generalizado

*Fase 2: Sembrar la cizaña y la división. (Marzo de 2020-diciembre de 2020)*

– Imponer múltiples medidas coercitivas innecesarias, liberticidas e inconstitucionales.

– Paralizar el comercio y la economía.

– Observe la sumisión de una mayoría y la resistencia de una minoría rebelde.

– Estigmatice a los rebeldes y cree una división horizontal.

– Censurar a los líderes disidentes.

– Castiga la desobediencia.

– Generalizar las pruebas de PCR.

– Crea confusión entre casos, infectados, enfermos, hospitalizados y muertos.

– Descalificar todos los tratamientos efectivos.

– Esperanza de una vacuna de rescate.

– Resultado, pánico (casi) generalizado.

*Fase 3: Trae una solución traicionera y mortal. (Diciembre de 2020-junio de 2021)*

– Ofrezca una vacuna gratuita para todos.

– Prometa protección y regreso a la normalidad.

– Establezca un objetivo de inmunización para el rebaño.

– Simular una recuperación parcial de la economía.

– Ocultar estadísticas de efectos secundarios y muertes por inyecciones.

– Hacer pasar los efectos secundarios de las inyecciones como efectos “naturales” del virus y la enfermedad.

– Recuperar la noción de variante como mutación natural del virus.

– Justificar el mantenimiento de medidas coercitivas no aplicando la inmunidad colectiva.

– Sancionar a los profesionales de la salud por el ejercicio ilegal de cuidados y curaciones.

– Resultado, dudas y sentimientos de traición entre los pares, desánimo entre los oponentes.

*Fase 4: Instalar Apartheid y el código QR. (Junio de 2021-octubre de 2021)*

– Planifique voluntariamente la escasez.

– Imponer el pase de vacunación (código QR) para premiar a los vacunados, castigar a los resistentes.

– Crear un apartheid de los privilegiados frente a los demás.

– Quitar el derecho a trabajar o estudiar a las personas que no son vacunas.

– Retirar los servicios básicos a los no vacunados.

– Imponga pruebas de pago de PCR a los no vacunados.

– Resultado, primera etapa de control digital, empobrecimiento de los oponentes

*Fase 5: Establecer el caos y la ley marcial. (Noviembre de 2021-marzo de 2022)*

– Aprovechar la escasez de bienes y alimentos.

– Provocar la paralización de la economía real y el cierre de fábricas y comercios.

– Dejemos que el desempleo explote.

– Aplique una tercera dosis a las vacunas (refuerzos).

– Asumir el asesinato de los ancianos vivos.

– Imponer la vacunación obligatoria para todos.

– Amplifica el mito de las variantes, la eficacia de la vacuna y la inmunidad del rebaño.

– Demonizar a los anti-vacunas y hacerlos responsables de los muertos.

– Arrestar a los líderes de la oposición.

– Imponer identidad digital a todo el mundo (código QR): acta de nacimiento, documento de identidad, pasaporte, carnet de conducir, carnet sanitario…

– Establece la ley marcial para derrotar a la oposición.

– Resultado, segunda etapa de control digital. Encarcelamiento o remoción de opositores.

*Fase 6: Cancelar las deudas y desmaterializar el dinero. (Marzo de 2022-septiembre de 2022)*

– Desencadenar el colapso económico, financiero y bursátil, la quiebra de los bancos.

– Rescatar las pérdidas de los bancos en las cuentas de sus clientes.

– Active el «Gran reinicio».

– Desmaterializar el dinero.

– Cancelar deudas y préstamos.

– Imponer el portafolio digital. (Billetera digital)

– Incautar propiedades y tierras.

– Prohibir todos los medicamentos globales.

– Confirmar la obligación de vacunar semestral o anualmente.

– Imponer un racionamiento de alimentos y una dieta basada en el Codex Alimentarius.

– Extender las medidas a países emergentes.

– Resultado, Tercera etapa de control digital. Extensión de la NOM a todo el planeta. 










Aterradoras revelaciones del ex director científico de Pfizer sobre las 6 etapas que planeó el estado profundo para un nuevo orden mundial







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Dic 2021)

Dos años haciendo equilibrios en Burbuja para que los negacionistas que nos llamaban "negacionistas" se den cuenta que, en realidad, los negacionistas son ellos.

Al lado de esto, Matrix 4 debe ser una pichada.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Dic 2021)

MICROBURBUJAS Infovacunas


View MICROBURBUJAS Infovacunas on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Dic 2021)

* Ejecutivo de Bayer: Las inyecciones de ARNm son 'terapia génica' comercializadas como 'vacunas' para ganarse la confianza del público*

_*'Probablemente hubiéramos tenido una tasa de rechazo del 95%' para estas inyecciones hace dos años, pero la pandemia y el marketing de las inyecciones como "vacunas" las han hecho populares entre el público, dijo Stefan Oelrich.*_















Bayer executive: mRNA shots are ‘gene therapy’ marketed as ‘vaccines’ to gain public trust - LifeSite


‘We probably would have had a 95% refusal rate’ for these shots two years ago, but the pandemic and marketing of the injections as ‘vaccines’ has made them popular with the public, said Stefan Oelrich.




www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## daaxe (24 Dic 2021)

No exageras, es incluso peor, ya he tenido esa conversación más de una vez. Yo nunca saco el tema, pero de vez en cuando me preguntan, aunque luego se dan cuenta de que no quieren saber la respuesta. 
Y eso que nunca paso de nivel, solo les hablo de los efectos secundarios y el recorte de libertades con la excusa de no someterse voluntariamente a terapias ineficaces.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Dic 2021)

Los siguientes pasos para llegar a la dictadura global y perfecta.


Los siguientes pasos para llegar a la dictadura global y perfecta. Algunos repiten desde hace casi dos años que el circo se acaba, que esta pandemia se está desmontando. Al contrario, el relato cada vez es mas fuerte, se nos impone desde las televisiones y se consolida cada vez mas. Aparecerán...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Dic 2021)

Vamos a cumplir 2 años del hilo.

Habrá que hacer una fiesta, ¿no?


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Dic 2021)

Estos de fiesta ya están:


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Dic 2021)

Vamos a refrescar un poquito la memoria.

Para los recién llegados...


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Dic 2021)

visionario.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Dic 2021)

Os advierto que se va a poner de moda ser negacionista.La borregada es asi.


Vereis con vuestros propios ojos como los mas abyectos covidianos acabaran yendo por las barras de los bares diciendo que las vacunas son una mierda y que ellos ya sabian desde el principio que todo era un timo. Ya son bastantes los covidianos que he visto rajar de las vacunas y decir que todo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2021)

Pinchad en el fantasma:


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## Hrodrich (1 Ene 2022)

Nuestra lucha es espiritual


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Nuestra lucha es espiritual



No sólo.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (1 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Estos de fiesta ya están:



La élite española quiere a todos encerrados en sus casas para que esté todo vacío y poder disfrutar de todos los paseos, comercios y locales en exclusiva para ellos. Como lo que hizo el caranchoas de Cantabria: puso cuarentena para tener los restaurantes a su entera disposición.

Simplemente quieren salir a divertirse y vivir la vida sin estar rodeados de "chusma" por todas partes. Piénsalo: de repente se convierten en clase alta y se dan cuenta de que deben estar encerrados en sus casas y no pueden salir a ningún sitio. Tienen el problema de tener suficiente dinero para ser clase alta, pero siguen con los gustos paco de mierda de la chusma: barcito, terracita, restaurante, cafetería, discoteca, cine, centros comerciales. Cuando la gente realmente rica y verdaderamente de clase alta no tienen esos gustos y sólo van a lugares donde nada más pueden poner un pie los ricos: clubes de golf o náuticos, casinos, fiestas privadas en mansiones con servicio completo, cualquier cosa que necesiten la piden por encargo y les van a su casa a tomarles el pedido y también a llevárselo (ropa, zapatos, accesorios, etc).

La élite española es paco de mierda. No sólo no son una élite tradicionalista con gustos de ricos como he indicado en el párrafo anterior. Sino que tampoco son lo suficientemente ricos como para crear un barrio donde sólo puedan entrar ellos y tengan sus bares, terrazas, cafeterías, restaurantes, discotecas, cines, tiendas y centros comerciales y a la vez sus viviendas. Que es lo que hace la verdadera élite moderna en otros países, auténticamente rica y poderosa: crear sus propias ciudades en cada Estado (o CCAA, que es lo que hay aquí) con todos los servicios y entretenimiento equivalentes a lo que le gusta a la chusma, pero donde sólo puedan entrar ellos.

Imagínate a la pacoélite canaria intentando crear un pueblo o ciudad sólo para ellos en cada isla. Imagínate intentar eso en la isla de El Hierro  No hay suficiente espacio, dinero, recursos ni poder para que lo hagan. Es más fácil inventarse un virus para encerrar a toda la chusma y salir ellos.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> La élite española quiere a todos encerrados en sus casas




¿Crees que es sólo la "élite" española?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (1 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Crees que es sólo la "élite" española?



En ningún otro país han encerrado a la población a cal y canto para meterse ellos en donde a nosotros nos prohíben. Y esto es porque es una élite paco de mierda. 

En otros países, las élites no tradicionalistas o nuevos ricos son lo suficientemente ricos y poderosos como para crear sus propias ciudades donde la chusma no puede entrar. No es el caso de España, donde encierran a la gente para poder disfrutar ELLOS del ocio y servicio que está dirigido en un principio a la plebe.

O sea, encima de nuevos ricos, siguen teniendo gustos de mierda.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2022)

*Misión anglosajona.*


¿Cuántas "casualidades", verdad?


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



*El director general de Salud Pública del Gobierno asturiano dimite, curiosamente, tres días después de ser denunciado en los juzgados* 







Se ha producido una dimisión que casi ha pasado desapercibida para todo el mundo a nivel nacional. El día 26 dimitía Rafael Cofiño, director general de Salud Pública del Gobierno asturiano, su lugar será ocupado por la actual directora general de Política y Planificación Sanitarias, Lidia Clara Rodríguez.

La excusa dada por Cofiño para su dimisión ha sido dejar la primera línea política “tras dos intensos años al frente de Salud Pública”. Hasta ahí, todo podría considerarse normal porque, como ya es sabido por todos, esta gente está “agotada” debido a lo que han tenido que “trabajar” a causa de la pandemia. 









El director general de Salud Pública del Gobierno asturiano dimite, curiosamente, tres días después de ser denunciado en los juzgados - El Diestro


El director general de Salud Pública del Gobierno asturiano dimite, curiosamente, tres días después de ser denunciado en los juzgados




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Ene 2022)

Esta muy bien eso de cómo ya es sabido por todos , esta gente está agotada.
A mi precisamente HOY despues de un buen polvo a ver desayunado e ido a mi huerto y muy posiblemente esta tarde asista a un concierto a la iglesia del pueblo, más posiblemente mañana con la misma rutina y ruta aún seguiré sin saber, ni conocer a rafael colfiño director general de la salud pública de las asturias esas.
Así lo veo, a sí lo vivo y así os lo cuento.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)

Covid passports: Where do I still need to use one?


Mandatory Covid passports end in Scotland, as has happened in England, Wales and Northern Ireland.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/policias-por-la-libertad.1675182/


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)

31_12_2021 - Vamos EQUIPO.....a comernos el 2022.


View 31122021 - Vamos EQUIPO.....a comernos el 2022. on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)

La CASTA agradece los sevicios prestados:








A pesar de la fecha, es algo completamente verídico.

Podéis comprobarlo: BOE.es - BOE-A-2021-21734 Real Decreto 1194/2021, de 28 de diciembre, por el que se concede la Gran Cruz de la Real y Distinguida Orden Española de Carlos III a don Pablo Iglesias Turrión.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2022)

Cómo contar "algo" que no puedes contar, contándoselo a todo el mundo pero como si no se lo estuvieras contando para que no se note que estás contando lo que estás contando...??


RECUERDA: *TODO SON CASUALIDADES.

 

TODO.*


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2022)

Los golpistas, y los violadores de la Constitución, amenazan con ilegalizar a millones de españoles que se han dado cuenta de su estafa permanente. 

Los que pisotean los derechos fundamentales, los que atacan nuestra soberanía y unidad … esos son los únicos que sobran.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (4 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



No hay virus

El constructo pseudocientífico alrededor de los virus es a 2021 lo que en la antigüedad eran los epiciclos ptolemaicos

El cuento de los epiciclos sustentó la astronomía durante más de 1500 años, hasta Kepler.

1500 años creyendo en un dogma falso... 1500 años de negacionistas de gorro de papel albal postulando pseudociencia copernicana

El cuento de los virus durará lo mismo o más


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)

Libertad, Igualdad, y Fraterni...









Macron asegura que tiene muchas ganas de "fastidiar" todo lo posible a los no vacunados


"A los no vacunados, tengo muchas ganas de fastidiarlos. De modo que vamos a seguir haciéndolo hasta el final. Esa es la estrategia", declaró el jefe de Estado




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)

*1789 El Origen del Mal





*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (5 Ene 2022)

Macron acaba de anunciar que quiere PUTEAR (palabras textuales) la vida a los no emponzoñados.

Y ese puteo consiste en no poder hacr las chorradas de postureo que venimos criticando aquí hace años (terraceo + foto instagran + flirtear en base a way of life envidiable con viajecitos, cenitas y power pointinadas varias).

Si esa es la amenaza, es un incentivo PARA NO METERSE ESA MIERDA, no para putearnos.

¿Ponerte en riesgo vital por miedo de no hacer cosas que criticas?

Esta gente está presa de ese modus vivendi superfluo, y se piensa, desde su torre de marfil, que el resto estamos igual.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)

Libertad, Igualdad y Fraternidad...









Macron wants to annoy France's COVID unvaccinated 'to the bitter end'


The French president turned on the country's five million unvaccinated in a newspaper interview, in a move seen as further politicising the pandemic debate.




www.euronews.com


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)

Gracias a todos por colaborar y difundir.







*¡¡La información salva vidas!!

¡ÁNIMO PURASANGRES, SEGUID ASÍ!
*


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)

Difundid:


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Orífero (5 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Macron acaba de anunciar que quiere PUTEAR (palabras textuales) la vida a los no emponzoñados.
> 
> Y ese puteo consiste en no poder hacr las chorradas de postureo que venimos criticando aquí hace años (terraceo + foto instagran + flirtear en base a way of life envidiable con viajecitos, cenitas y power pointinadas varias).
> 
> ...




No es la mejor idea que piensen que nos importa una mierda ir al cine. Lo mejor es que muerdan eso y nos vean jodidos por ello.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)

Compartid:









La plandemia contada en 1995


Vaya por delante que lo del grafeno y la nanotecnología inoculada con las ponzoñas lo he visto siempre como una magufada de cojones, pero este vídeo es de esos que te hacen atar un cabo más y, como mínimo, volver a poner sobre la mesa esta cuestión tan controvertida. Seguramente este vídeo ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)

Pinchad el fantasma.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)

El fundador de una empresa tecnológica envía miles de correos electrónicos explicando que la vacuna es un plan de exterminio de "los judíos” - Le blog de Contra información


El fundador y presidente de Entrata, una empresa tecnológica de Silcon Slopes, dimitió de su cargo tras enviar un correo electrónico a varios directores generales de empresas tecnológicas y líderes empresariales y políticos de Utah en el que afirmaba...




www.verdadypaciencia.com


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pinchad el fantasma.



Yo no me pincho nada, Toro Sentado.


----------



## Kalanders (7 Ene 2022)

Mirad en Italia, a partir del 15 de febrero tracatrá los mayores de 50.

Veremos qué ocurrirá finalmente, pero como apunta el op, los derechos se están demoliendo a velocidad de vértigo.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *1789 El Origen del Mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...














(No descuideis el detalle del arcoiris)


El momento en el que los "iluminados" (ilustrados se autodenominan entonces) se apropiaron del símbolo de la libertad para llevarnos a la *ESCLAVITUD.*









El gorro frigio, un símbolo de libertad basado en una confusión histórica


Una peculiar prenda de cabeza, con forma de capucha cónica y extremo curvado, se convirtió por error en un símbolo de la libertad y el republicanismo entre los siglos XVIII y XIX, a raíz de su difusión en la Revolución Francesa, por eso muchos estados americanos lo incorporaron también a sus escudos




www.labrujulaverde.com


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2022)

El día en que los masones se apropiaron de la LIBERTAD.

_*5 de agosto de 1884 tuvo lugar la colocación de la primera piedra del pedestal de la estatua de la Libertad que se hizo según el rito masónico.*_



Pagina nueva 1








Dios Mitra, divinidad de la Luz y la Libertad.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2022)

Cómo hacer que la gente acepte el *NWO* sin resistencia:* a través de la veneración de la figura de autoridad.*

LLEVAN AÑOS, *MUCHOS AÑOS, *PREPARÁNDONOS PARA ESTO.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 Ene 2022)

Crisis: - Viendo el fiasco del COVID-19 el gobierno prepara su próxima CAMPAÑA DE MARKETING


"No habrá supervivieeeeeentes..." ¿Cuáles son los trucos más frecuentes que utilizan en su publicidad para lavarnos el cerebro? El miedo y la culpa son los factores que más explotan las compañías. Todo el mundo ve condicionado su comportamiento por el miedo, y además el temor es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## individualina (9 Ene 2022)

Dejo aquí link a un vídeo que he ayudado a doblar al español y que explica a dónde conduce la aceptación del pase sanitario (a la neoesclavitud) 

Ha ayudado a algunos a darse cuenta del engaño.

Y Feliz Año!
Pintan bastos para este 2022, pero no nos arrugaremos!!


----------



## individualina (9 Ene 2022)

Y añado una nota importante: nadie tiene por qué validar o aprobar los motivos personales de cada cual para rechazar la vacunación.

Que no os líen desviando el tema hacia efectos, componentes, grafenos, spikes etc, porque el asunto central es que LOS DERECHOS FUNDAMENTALES NO TIENEN PORQUÉ JUSTIFICARSE ANTE NADIE

Entrar al juego de dar argumentos para que el otro, el gobierno o los medios los validen o los aprueben o no es caer de otra manera en la MISMA trampa del robo de libertades. 
Cuidado pues!!!

Salud!


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Ene 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/trudeau-se-marca-un-macron-se-que-estamos-limitando-y-atacando-derechos-fundamentales-y-que-la-constitucion-no-lo-permite-pero-vamos-a-seguir-hacie.1680877/unread


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ene 2022)

*Ya ponen la Marca de la Bestia en las iglesias... *









Éxito en la primera jornada de vacunas en San Francisco


La dosis de refuerzo en el recinto conventual para personas de 40 a 59 años en las ZBS de Palencia, Palencia Rural y Villamuriel la suministra en una semana un equipo de 30 sanitarios con apoyo de Policía Local, Protección Civil y Cruz Roja




www.diariopalentino.es








En fin...

_*"Cuando veáis en lugar santo la abominación desoladora, entonces los que estén en la ciudad, huyan a los montes. El que esté en la azotea, no descienda para tomar algo de su casa; y el que esté en el campo, no vuelva atrás para tomar su capa."

Mateo 24-15*_


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## palmerita (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ene 2022)

palmerita dijo:


>



El *Global-Socialismo* están haciendo todo aquello que los *NAZIS* ni siquiera se atrevieron.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Ene 2022)

Y lo que nos queda por ver...


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo puede estar la gente tan ciega?


----------



## Iron John (11 Ene 2022)

Desde el momento que se permite vulnerar el estado de derecho y los derechos fundamentales de las personas en base a una "emergencia", ya hemos abierto la puerta a que creen "emergencias" cada vez que quieran pasarse las leyes y los derechos por el forro de los cojones, todo ello con la colaboración de los mierdos de manipulación creando miedo las 24 horas y diciéndote que eatá cayendo un temporal cuando por la ventana ves el sol en un cielo sin nubes.

Y lo del coronavirus no ha sido la primera vez, ya crearon una "emergencia" con lo de la "lacra de la violencia de género" en uno de los países más seguros para la mujeres del planeta como es españa y con la que abrieron la puerta a vulnerar la presunción de inocencia, a la inversión de la carga de la prueba y al acabar con la igualdad ante la ley.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Ene 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Desde el momento que se permite vulnerar el estado de derecho y los derechos fundamentales de las personas en base a una "emergencia", ya hemos abierto la puerta a que creen "emergencias" cada vez que quieran pasarse las leyes y los derechos por el forro de los cojones, todo ello con la colaboración de los mierdos de manipulación creando miedo las 24 horas y diciéndote que eatá cayendo un temporal cuando por la ventana ves el sol en un cielo sin nubes.
> 
> Y lo del coronavirus no ha sido la primera vez, ya crearon una "emergencia" con lo de la "lacra de la violencia de género" en uno de los países más seguros para la mujeres del planeta como es españa y con la que abrieron la puerta a vulnerar la presunción de inocencia, a la inversión de la carga de la prueba y al acabar con la igualdad ante la ley.




Llevaba tiempo sin leer la palabra "el coronavirus"


----------



## The Master (11 Ene 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace 15 años que comenzó el tema, con la LIVG. Todavía no veo las manifestaciones multitudinarias exigiendo su supresión.



viene de bastante más lejos, según quien preguntes hemos ido siendo cada vez más engañados desde el siglo 18/17. el esplendor fue el renacimiento, desde entonces nos han ido cociendo como ranas. mira cuando se establecieron los bancos centrales y calcula unas décadas de planificación


----------



## Amraslazar (11 Ene 2022)

The Master dijo:


> viene de bastante más lejos, según quien preguntes hemos ido siendo cada vez más engañados desde el siglo 18/17. el esplendor fue el renacimiento, desde entonces nos han ido cociendo como ranas. mira cuando se establecieron los bancos centrales y calcula unas décadas de planificación



Sin duda hemos ido cuesta abajo desde el Renacimiento. El nivel de vida que tenían en el Siglo XV con su esperanza de vida de 30 años nunca ha vuelto a ser alcanzado.

Oh wait...


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Ene 2022)

La información salva vidas.









VACUNAS ARNm CAUSAN COÁGULOS QUE PUEDEN DESENCADENAR EN MUERTE – DR. HOFFE LO HA COMPROBADO CON PRUEBA DÍMERO-D – con subtítulos en español


Subtitulado por Pandemonium. El Dr. Charles Hoffe nos explica cómo actúa las vacunas de ARNm de Covid-19 una vez que son introducidas en el cuerpo. Explica que con la prueba del Dímero-D ha descubier...




odysee.com





COMPARTE


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ene 2022)

SE DICTA EN ESPAÑA UNA SENTENCIA DEMOLEDORA CONTRA LA VACUNA.-UACD.tv


ENLACE AL AUTO JUDICIAL: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1946l-TsU63wi-RfJa35d_oV3Gokz3Liq/view?usp=drivesdk




uacd.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ene 2022)

_No se podía *"de saber" *_


Año 2015


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Ene 2022)

EXCLUSIVE: La Quinta Columna 1-On-1: Spanish Researcher First to Reveal Graphene Oxide


Last November we spoke with Dr. Pablo Campra Madrid, a professor of chemical sciences at Spain’s University of Almeira. Doctor Campra is affiliated with La Quinta Column, or “The Fifth Column,” a grou




rumble.com


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ene 2022)

Todo forma parte del PLAN.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> no perdona... lo más paradójico es que después de haber conocido la instauración de dictaduras comunistas en diversos países a lo largo y ancho de la historia de la humanidad, somos tan sumamente imbéciles que volvemos a caer en una de ellas, eso sí que es digno de estudio...















Ahí estaban escondidas las ratas, dispuestas a volver a atacar.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ene 2022)

Acabamos de recibir una noticia que, creemos, puede ser una de las noticias más importantes que se han producido en estos dos últimos años, que están resultando ser una gran pesadilla que parece no acabarse nunca.

Según se nos ha comunicado desde la asociación Víctimas de los Políticos, han conseguido que la Audiencia Nacional paralice, de manera cautelar, la inoculación a los niños de entre cinco y once años sin la consiguiente y obligatoria prescripción médica. Es decir, aquellos sanitarios que inoculen a niños de estas edades sin la correspondiente firma del médico se la estarían jugando.

De momento, no tenemos más información acerca de esta noticia que lo que nos ha comunicado la propia asociación y unas declaraciones realizadas por el abogado de esta asociación en el programa ‘La Cortina Rasgada’ de Radio Inter, que podrán escuchar en el reproductor de vídeo que incluimos a continuación.

Esperamos contar con más detalles en estos días para poder mantenerles más y mejor informados acerca de este asunto tan fundamental. De todas formas, parece mentira que esto se tenga que llevar a los tribunales cuando es el propio gobierno el que ha indicado que estos medicamentos SIEMPRE tendrían que administrarse con la correspondiente prescripción médica.









La asociación Víctimas de los Políticos consigue que la Audiencia Nacional admita a trámite paralizar las inoculaciones a los niños a no ser que sean prescritas por el médico - El Diestro


La asociación Víctimas de los Políticos consigue que la Audiencia Nacional ordene paralizar las inoculaciones a los niños a no ser que sean prescritas por el médico




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (16 Ene 2022)

MICROBURBUJAS Y EL PLAN FINAL - PARTE 2 - InfoVacunas


Los "discos" encontrados en las vacunas Covid son MICROBURBUJAS DE GRAFENO / Biochips Microfluídicos • FUENTE: INFOVACUNAS https://t.me/InfoVacunas




odysee.com


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Ene 2022)

Muy bonito el nuevo monumento de la ONU colocado en el *Rockefeller Center*, lo denominan el “Guardián de La Paz y Seguridad”.








*"Y la bestia que vi era semejante a un leopardo, y sus pies como de oso, y su boca como boca de león. 
Y el dragón le dio su poder y su trono, y grande autoridad."

Revelación 13: 2*


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ene 2022)

¿Os acordáis cuando los MEDIA no estaban comprados por las farmacéuticas?



*¡Qué tiempos aquellos!*


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Acabamos de recibir una noticia que, creemos, puede ser una de las noticias más importantes que se han producido en estos dos últimos años, que están resultando ser una gran pesadilla que parece no acabarse nunca.
> 
> Según se nos ha comunicado desde la asociación Víctimas de los Políticos, han conseguido que la Audiencia Nacional paralice, de manera cautelar, la inoculación a los niños de entre cinco y once años sin la consiguiente y obligatoria prescripción médica. Es decir, aquellos sanitarios que inoculen a niños de estas edades sin la correspondiente firma del médico se la estarían jugando.
> 
> ...



¿Así que han parado algo que no es obligatorio?

Por cierto, la doctrina no empieza en la TV, empieza en la escuela a la que llevas a tus hijos, los carcelegios.

No entiendo nada señor Raúl, cómo puede alguien criticar lo que alimenta?


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ene 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Así que han parado algo que no es obligatorio?
> 
> Por cierto, la doctrina no empieza en la TV, empieza en la escuela a la que llevas a tus hijos, los carcelegios.
> 
> No entiendo nada señor Raúl, cómo puede alguien criticar lo que alimenta?



Hay tantas cosas que no entiendes y que no voy a perder el tiempo en explicarte...

TANTAS...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hay tantas cosas que no entiendes y que no voy a perder el tiempo en explicarte...
> 
> TANTAS...



¿Esta usted seguro que yo no lo voy a entender? ¿O es usted quien no me entiende a mi?

En esta vida hay que dar ejemplo, que las palabras se las lleva el viento. Si en las escuelas se adoctrinan y se envenenan a niños ¿Por qué los lleváis? ¿Qué ejemplo de responsabilidad es ese?


----------



## rejon (19 Ene 2022)

Hoy Charo también hace acto de presencia.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan AÑOS preparando todo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> Vídeo de 2019:




Otro vídeo que youtube ya no quiere que veas.

Pero que puedes ver por aquí:









The next pandemic is just around the corner!







web.archive.org


----------



## rejon (19 Ene 2022)

El PSOE defiende la libertad de prensa, pero solo a veces.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ene 2022)

Parece que el* GENOCIDIO *va a quedar en* "fase de tentativa".









Y a ver...*


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (24 Ene 2022)

TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN.









Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Ene 2022)

Las crisis globales exigen soluciones globales: ¿es hora de crear una Constitución mundial?


Un grupo de filósofos y activistas proponen una norma que sirva de “brújula de todos los Gobiernos para el buen gobierno del mundo"




elpais.com


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Ene 2022)

Epílogo:









Programa Completo de La Voz de César Vidal - 20/01/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. Programa completo de La Voz de César Vidal publicado el jueves 20 de enero de 2022. Suscríbete a CesarVidal.TV y escucha este audio ant... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 02:48:58 Subido 20/01 a...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ene 2022)

¿Os daís cuenta de lo difícil que es reunir bajo un mismo objetivo a abertzales, con gente de VOX, y del PNV en el País vasco y que no haya NI UN SOLO INCIDENTE y ni una sóla puta bandera?

*Con miles de personas...*








NI UN SOLO INCIDENTE


----------



## egolatra (28 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Todo forma parte del PLAN.



Buenísimo el vídeo.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Ene 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Ene 2022)

El miedo cambia de bando.

*AHORA SÍ*


----------



## Chulita (30 Ene 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Así que han parado algo que no es obligatorio?
> 
> Por cierto, la doctrina no empieza en la TV, empieza en la escuela a la que llevas a tus hijos, los carcelegios.
> 
> No entiendo nada señor Raúl, cómo puede alguien criticar lo que alimenta?



No. Esa no te la va a contestar. 
Ni aunque torturaras a unos padres dos semanas te contestarían a esa pregunta porque la llevan dentrísimo. 
No pueden con ello.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Ene 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> No. Esa no te la va a contestar.
> Ni aunque torturaras a unos padres dos semanas te contestarían a esa pregunta porque la llevan dentrísimo.
> No pueden con ello.



Me dice que no lo voy a entender y no me responde. Vamos, que es un tonto con un ego catedralicio. Lo mismo me pasa cuando pregunto a la gente en que ha mejorado el país desde que llegó la inmigración. Tampoco me saben responder.


----------



## Chulita (30 Ene 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me dice que no lo voy a entender y no me responde. Vamos, que es un tonto con un ego catedralicio. Lo mismo me pasa cuando pregunto a la gente en que ha mejorado el país desde que llegó la inmigración. Tampoco me saben responder.



Sí, ya, ya. Ya lo he leído.
Tangente, balones fuera y patada hacia delante.

Que mucho libertades y derechos fundamentales pero meter a inocentes que jamás
le han pedido venir a un sitio nauseabundo y tiránico, vamos el que él mismo describe
y presume de saberse mejor que nadie, no es un acto reflexivo aquí para Rollísimo.

Eso no. Heroicidades pero a ratos. Dame un cubo que voy a vomitar.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ene 2022)

Reiner Fuellmich: El juicio público contra Bill Gates, Fauci. Black Rock empezará el 5 de febrero – Rambla Libre


France Soir. El abogado Reiner Fuellmich informa de que el esperado juicio público contra los «que mueven los hilos» (Bill Gates, el Dr. Anthony Fauci, el Dr. Drosten, el gestor de activos BlackRock, los laboratorios Pfizer…) se iniciará el fin de semana del 5 al 6 de febrero. Confiando en que...




ramblalibre.com


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)

TODO FORMABA PARTE DE UN PLAN:









“SE TOMARON DECISIONES POLÍTICAS”


Gran intervención NINES MAESTRO es doctora en medicina y salud pública, además de teóloga. La Dra. Maestro revela que en el equipo de Fernando Simón, en el mes




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)

Más claro, imposible.


----------



## el ejpertoc (8 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".
> 
> *
> 
> ...



El gobierno SOCIALISTA, por cierto.

Cómo siempre, todo lo que tocan se pudre


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)

Algunos han visto hora La Luz:


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-invencion-de-una-epidemia.1702336/


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2022)

Recordemos que NINGÚN PARTIDO POLÍTICO ha dicho todavía nada en contra de la ponzoña.

*NINGUNO.*


----------



## el ejpertoc (9 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que NINGÚN PARTIDO POLÍTICO ha dicho todavía nada en contra de la ponzoña.
> 
> *NINGUNO.*



Democracia Nacional sí ha dicho algo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (9 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Democracia Nacional sí ha dicho algo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 937030



Que se opone a la obligatoriedad de las terapias génicas? Joder con los radicales, que tibieza... Lo suyo sería prohibir que se haga pasar por vacuna lo que es una terapia génica experimental. Además, como prohibes la obligatoriedad cuando se trata de un niño que hace lo que le obligan sus padres ? Permitimos que se emponzoñe a chavales solo porque sus mierdas de padres han sido sectarizados por los mass mierda ?


----------



## machotafea (9 Feb 2022)

Acabo de cagarme en los calzones.


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Feb 2022)

El mayor asalto a la dignidad de las personas de toda la historia de la humanidad.









DESCUBRIMIENTO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA EN EL ANÁLISIS DE LOS VIALES IMPACTA EN EE.UU


LA QUINTA COLUMNA sigue dando la vuelta al mundo por la EVIDENCIA de sus descubrimientos. Es absolutamente increible que NADIE PARE ESTO y que además puede comproba




laquintacolumna.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

*Que no se pudo decir*, dicen...


----------



## rejon (10 Feb 2022)

Según The Economist los españoles tenemos una democracia defectuosa chulísima.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2022)

It is not about a virus...


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Feb 2022)

El poder de los Medios de Desinformación masiva es algo extremadamente peligroso para la DEMOCRACIA.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Feb 2022)

Kees Van Der Pijl: The Virus Crisis is a Fraud & Cover for a Global Political Seizure of Power - Geopolitics & Empire


Professor Kees van der Pijl discusses his new book which explains how the virus crisis is a fraud and cover for political seizure of power. The medical emergency is just a pretext for digital identity passport systems. He discusses the players behind this ruling oligarchy whose concentration is...




geopoliticsandempire.com


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Feb 2022)

Vamos a cumplir* 2 años *de este hilo.

Todavía estoy esperando las disculpas de todos aquellos que nos llamaban magufos.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Feb 2022)

El confinamiento es "el mayor experimento psicológico de la historia": Elke Van Hoof, experta en trauma y estrés - BBC News Mundo


Elke Van Hoof, profesora en Psicología de la Salud y especialista en estrés y trauma, asegura que las cuarentenas provocarán una epidemia de agotamiento.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)

__





La actualidad en video sin censura – Euskalnews







euskalnews.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tengo razón (23 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> *Estupideces conspiranoicas y nada mas. *
> 
> En cuanto a supresión de Derechos Fundamentales, han ido cargo de las Dictaduras de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda y del fundamentalismo islámico, que son los enemigos de la Democracia.



¡Ole tus cojones!
#Hazquepase


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Feb 2022)

_"No tendrás derecho a respirar y serás feliz..."_


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

*2 años* de este hilo y todavía hay gente que no se ha enterado de lo que está pasando.

Felicidades a todos los que sí.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Nadie pide disculpas por nada.

Es lo que más asco da.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

El gobierno dice a la cara que va a hacer con nosotros y con nuestras propiedades lo que quiera, cuando quiera - El Diestro


El gobierno dice a la cara que va a hacer con nosotros y con nuestras propiedades lo que quiera, cuando quiera




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



No se podía saber...


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Feb 2022)

Qué, como va este asunto? Ya han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales?

Ánimo!!!


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Año 2012.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Qué, como va este asunto? Ya han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales?
> 
> Ánimo!!!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



mmm vaya, se ve que no!

Ánimo!!


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Qué, como va este asunto? Ya han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales?
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Lo dicho.

Hay gente que no se entera de nada aunque la realidad le de en las narices.

No vamos a preocuparnos por ellos, está claro.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> mmm vaya, se ve que no!
> 
> Ánimo!!



¿Ya te pusiste la cuarta dosis?


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Ya te pusiste la cuarta dosis?



Uy, es obligatorio????

Ah no, que sigue sin ser obligatorio absolutamente ninguna dosis!! JOJ OJ OJJO JOJOJ O

Ánimo!!!


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Uy, es obligatorio????
> 
> Ah no, que sigue sin ser obligatorio absolutamente ninguna dosis!! JOJ OJ OJJO JOJOJ O
> 
> Ánimo!!!



No habéis sido capaces, hijos de puta.

No os salió bien.


Espero haber contribuido a ello.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No habéis sido capaces, hijos de puta.
> 
> No os salió bien.
> 
> ...



Es que no sois capaces de soltar dos posts sin una contradicción. ¿Entonces ya se han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales o no?

Ala, ya tienes tarea para reflexionar.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Es que no sois capaces de soltar dos posts sin una contradicción. ¿Entonces ya se han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales o no?
> 
> Ala, ya tienes tarea para reflexionar.
> 
> Ánimo!!



Qué subnormal eres.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2022)

*BLUE BEAM´S COMIN*


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2022)

Todo forma parte del PLAN:


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2022)

AYL.TV


Remanente Fiel Católico




ayl.tv


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2022)

Conflicto en Ucrania: el 'plato fuerte' servido por EEUU a Europa


Un plato servido por EEUU para hacerse con el mercado de Europa. Según el analista español Koldo Salazar, es lo que constituye el conflicto de Ucrania, donde las acciones de Washington y sus vasallos de la OTAN hicieron todo para obligar a...




mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 Mar 2022)

Es increíble que haya gente (incluso foreros) que aun no se han enterado de nada.






[VIDEO]¿Cómo es posible que videos del 2012 y 2014 "adivinaron" la supuesta pandemia que vivimos y la sucesión de los acontecimientos geopolíticos?


Video del 2014 (ver fecha dentro del video) Describe paso a paso lo que se esta viviendo en España. Y este video tambien hablan de una pandemia provocada de una manera más amplia con eventos geopolíticos que le siguen. Video del 2012 (ver fecha dentro del video)




www.burbuja.info






*Sencillamente, increíble.*


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Mar 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 Mar 2022)

Bombardean a la población civil

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## El gostoso (8 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Bombardean a la población civil
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Hacia dónde expones que vamos, querido Raúl?

El fin último


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Mar 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Hacia dónde expones que vamos, querido Raúl?
> 
> El fin último



Ya lo dije en el primer post: hacia una dictadura mucho peor que la orwelliana y con un decrecimiento de la población provocado y brutal.


Si no reaccionamos ya, van a aconseguir que así sea.


----------



## GatoAzul (8 Mar 2022)

Los del Deep State están por todo el mundo siguiendo la misma agenda. 
Fotografías trucadas, imágenes televisivas trucadas, "drills" tan reales que se compran como realidad, y el mundo cada vez más esclavizado a la desinformación. Todo está siendo preparado para agotar y acorralar la mente humana para que crean que todo está totalmente perdido y así ofrecerles "una solución".
Es un error pensar que los ataques biológicos no son reales y que no son son usados a modo de herramienta de manipulación.
El miedo manipula a las masas, pero para que funcione a gran escala hay que hacer que parte de la mentira se haga realidad. 
La teconolgía más avanzada está bien guardada en manos de unos pocos, y será utilizada para seducir a las masas de tal manera que sería casi imposible no caer en el engaño. 
Los que fueron seducidos para no creer en un Unico Creador, se van a comer maravillados una mentira que jamás pensaron que se tragarían. Unos les dirán que se trata de Dios mismo que viene a "rescatarlos" y otros aceptarán otras teorías basadas en los avances tecnológicos.
Pero lo cierto es que seguirán siendo engañados. Así está escrito y así ocurrirá.

2 Tesalonicenses 2
1 Pero con respecto a la venida de nuestro Señor Jesucristo, y nuestra reunión con él, os rogamos, hermanos, 
2 que no os dejéis mover fácilmente de vuestro modo de pensar, ni os conturbéis, ni por espíritu, ni por palabra, ni por carta como si fuera nuestra, en el sentido de que el día del Señor está cerca. 
3 Nadie os engañe en ninguna manera; porque no vendrá sin que antes venga la apostasía, y se manifieste el hombre de pecado, el hijo de perdición, 
4 el cual se opone y se levanta contra todo lo que se llama Dios o es objeto de culto; tanto que se sienta en el templo de Dios como Dios, haciéndose pasar por Dios. 
5 ¿No os acordáis que cuando yo estaba todavía con vosotros, os decía esto? 
6 Y ahora vosotros sabéis lo que lo detiene, a fin de que *a su debido tiempo se manifieste*. 
7 Porque ya está en acción el misterio de la iniquidad; solo que hay quien al presente lo detiene, hasta que él a su vez sea quitado de en medio. 
8 Y entonces* se manifestará aquel inicuo, *a quien el Señor matará con el espíritu de su boca, y destruirá con el resplandor de su venida; 
9 inicuo *cuyo advenimiento es por obra de Satanás, con gran poder y señales y prodigios mentirosos*, 
10 y* con todo engaño de iniquidad para los que se pierden, por cuanto no recibieron el amor de la verdad para ser salvos*. 
11 Por esto *Dios les envía un poder engañoso, para que crean la mentira*, 
12 a fin de que sean condenados todos los que no creyeron a la verdad, sino que se complacieron en la injusticia. 


Apocalipsis 13
13 También hace grandes señales, de tal manera que aun hace descender fuego del cielo a la tierra delante de los hombres. 
14 Y engaña a los moradores de la tierra con las señales que se le ha permitido hacer en presencia de la bestia, mandando a los moradores de la tierra que le hagan imagen a la bestia que tiene la herida de espada, y vivió. 
15 Y se le permitió infundir aliento a la imagen de la bestia, para que la imagen hablase e hiciese matar a todo el que no la adorase. 
16 Y hacía que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, se les pusiese una marca en la mano derecha, o en la frente; 
17 y que ninguno pudiese comprar ni vender, sino el que tuviese la marca o el nombre de la bestia, o el número de su nombre. 
18 Aquí hay sabiduría. El que tiene entendimiento, cuente el número de la bestia, pues es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis.


Y no, no se trata de un chip inoculado bajo la piel (aunque a muchos les hayan hecho creer que evitando un chip bajo la piel obtendrán la salvación de sus almas). 
La salvación DEL ALMA viene con la FE y es a través del conocimiento sobre Cristo y aceptándole como Mesías y Salvador. No evitando un chip.
La marca de la bestia es la contraria a la marca de Dios. Ambas marcas se describen en las Escrituras. 
Ambas marcas son ESPIRITUALES y tienen que ver con el CONOCIMIENTO que nos lleva a actuar-servir de una manera u otra, en obra (mano) y pensamiento (frente-cerebro).
La marca, sello de Dios es lo que evita ser engañados por el falso mesías.


Mateo 24
15 Por tanto, cuando veáis en el lugar santo* la abominación desoladora de que habló el profeta Daniel* (el que lee, entienda), 
16 entonces los que estén en Judea, huyan a los montes. 
17 El que esté en la azotea, no descienda para tomar algo de su casa; 
18 y el que esté en el campo, no vuelva atrás para tomar su capa. 
19 Mas ¡ay de las que estén encintas, y de las que críen en aquellos días! 
20 Orad, pues, que vuestra huida no sea en invierno ni en día de reposo; 
21 porque habrá entonces* gran tribulación, cual no la ha habido desde el principio del mundo hasta ahora, ni la habrá*. 
22 Y* si aquellos días no fuesen acortados, nadie sería salvo; mas por causa de los escogidos, aquellos días serán acortados*. 
23 Entonces, si alguno os dijere: Mirad, aquí está el Cristo, o mirad, allí está, no lo creáis. 
24 Porque *se levantarán falsos Cristos, y falsos profetas, y harán grandes señales y prodigios, de tal manera que engañarán, si fuere posible, aun a los escogidos*. 
25 Ya os lo he dicho antes. 
26 Así que, si os dijeren: Mirad, está en el desierto, no salgáis; o mirad, está en los aposentos, no lo creáis. 
27 Porque como el relámpago que sale del oriente y se muestra hasta el occidente, así será también la venida del Hijo del Hombre. 
28 Porque dondequiera que estuviere el cuerpo muerto, allí se juntarán las águilas.


----------



## Von Rudel (8 Mar 2022)

Yo me creo ya cualquier cosa.

Desde que la Union Europea que no los elije nadie, nos impongan aplicar la censura sin que se aplique ninguna ley especial.


----------



## Pepeprisas (8 Mar 2022)

Muchas gracias por abrir hilos como este.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

Homenaje al hilo de* Soberano:*


Ahora lo entiendo. Todos los covidianos están cortados por el mismo patrón. Dá igual si dicen, ser de derechas o de izquierdas; cristianos o musulmanes; religiosos o ateos. DA IGUAL

Si están vacunados son todos Pro-OTAN, Pro-Ucrania, Pro-USA, Pro-Biden, Pro-medios de comunicación, Pro-Batallón de Azov, Pro-Neonazis

Dá igual que Biden haya robado las elecciones en EEUU
Dá igual que la OTAN haya bombardeado a cientos de miles de civiles en Irak, Afganistán o Libia con la excusa de las armas de destrucción masiva
Dá igual si les demuestras que el gobierno de los EEUU había montado laboratorios para la guerra bactereológica en Ucrania
Dá igual que los dirigentes occidentales hayan montado una dictadura global
Dá igual el recorte y supresión de libertades individuales
Dá igual la falta de justicia
Dá igual la destrucción de la economía occidental
Dá igual la supeditación de la soberanía nacional a una élita global supranacional
Dá igual los millones de muertos por las vacunas experimentales
Dá igual la vacunación forzosa
Dá igual la crisis energética mundial
Da igual la hiperinflacción sin control gubernamental
Dá igual que Yanukovich era el legítimo presidente votado democráticamente en Ucrania, y suplantado ilegitamamente por un payaso judío llamado Zelenski
Dá igual que les muestres como los neonazis del batallon de Azov han suplantado a toda la cúpula militar ucraniana
Dá igual la historia de Rusia y de Ucrania
Da igual que Ucrania antes de 1917 no era más que un Hetmanato cosaco dividido entre los imperios Austrohúngaro y Ruso
Dá igual que la cuna de Rusia fuese el Russ de Kiev
Dá igual que un 40% de la población ucraniana se considere rusa
Dá igual lo que se pueda razonar, los datos que les des, o la información contrastada

Si se sale del mantra oficial, DA IGUAL.

En un paralelismo surreal con la cuestión de la pandemia, las vacunas, los bozales y los encierros, los mismos que apoyaban la versión oficialista de antes, apoyan hoy la nueva versión oficialista contra Rusia. Si sale en las noticias se lo creen todo sin cuestionar. Hasta en las iglesias católicas se oye el sermón discurso: "Putin malo, Zelenski bueno."

No hay disidencia de pensamiento: todos a una.

Admitámoslo: Putin es el nuevo Covid-19.

Los hospitales colapsados se han convertido en la crisis de millones de refugiados.

Hay tiktokeros, aplaudebalcones y teatros de operaciones espaciales.

Foroburbuja es sólo un pequeño reflejo de la sociedad en la que vivimos. Y lo que he visto, primero en el Principal, después en el foro Coronavirus para terminar en el foro III Guerra Mundial, no me ha gustado nada. Pero es que ni un pelo.

Gran parte de nuestra sociedad no es que esté dormida: Está CIEGA. Y esto es lo que me da cierto pavor; porque cuando Dios quiere hacer perder un pueblo, lo primero que hace es CEGARLO, para que no vea que camina con paso firme hacia el precipicio.

Si añadimos a esto, el Mensaje y el Tercer Secreto de Fátima, se me encoge el corazón al ver a un Occidente, totalmente descristianizado, sin referente moral, sumido en la degeneración y enfrentado a Rusia, la nación elegida por la Divina Providencia para ser el azote del mundo.

Lo que nos haya de ocurrir, lo tenemos bien merecido por nuestros pecados. Y habrá quién se ría hoy que llorará mañana.

Y por último: Spain is not different.

Lo mismo que ocurre en España, ocurre en el Reino Unido, en Estados Unidos, en Canada, en Italia, Alemania o Francia.

Los provacunas follabozales son pro Trudeau, pro OTAN y pro guerra contra Rusia, aquí en Lisboa, en Roma o en Tokio. Y los que no tragamos la versión oficialista somos fascistas y terroristas domésticos.

Malos, malísimos tiempos para la lírica. 

*










Calópez gracias por el foro III GM: He visto la luz- Todo DA IGUAL


Ahora lo entiendo. Todos los covidianos están cortados por el mismo patrón. Dá igual si dicen, ser de derechas o de izquierdas; cristianos o musulmanes; religiosos o ateos. DA IGUAL Si están vacunados son todos Pro-OTAN, Pro-Ucrania, Pro-USA, Pro-Biden, Pro-medios de comunicación, Pro-Batallón...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

*IN MEMORIAM*


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

FELIZ ANIVERSARIO, HIJOS DE PUTA.









II Aniversario de la Suspensión de los Derechos Fundamentales en toda España


Hoy hace exactamente dos años que el gobierno Nacional-Socialista de España decretó de forma arbitraria la suspensión de los derechos fundamentales recogidos en la Constitución. Ese mismo gobierno es el que ahora envía armas a las milicias NAZIS de un país en guerra cuya población está sufriendo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

Dos años de la ABERRACIÓN.


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Mar 2022)

Si estuviéramos en un mundo racional, esta gentuza no podría estar gobernando ya.









II Aniversario de la Suspensión de los Derechos Fundamentales en toda España


Hoy hace exactamente dos años que el gobierno Nacional-Socialista de España decretó de forma arbitraria la suspensión de los derechos fundamentales recogidos en la Constitución. Ese mismo gobierno es el que ahora envía armas a las milicias NAZIS de un país en guerra cuya población está sufriendo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Mar 2022)

Fotos: La manifestación de los transportistas granadinos vista desde dentro


Las imágenes de la marcha celebrada este martes en el centro de la ciudad




www.ideal.es


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## AryanFront (30 Mar 2022)

Desde hace casi medio siglo no hemos tenido realmente derechos ni libertad. Eso que llamáis "derechos" en democracia no son más que pseudoderechos masónicos, mientras nos han ido esclavizando con el dinero en todas las facetas de la sociedad. Con la plandemia simplemente nos han quitado lo poco que nos quedaba por quitar. Pero nunca hemos sido libres. Lo lamento por esos pobres ilusos e ingenuos que gritaban y se creyeron que había llegado la libertad a España después de 1975. La libertad de nuestros enemigos para esclavizarlos. Así hemos llegado a la situación en la que estamos.


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (31 Mar 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Qué, como va este asunto? Ya han suprimido todos los derechos fundamentales?
> 
> Ánimo!!!











El “Gran Hermano” llega a Occidente a toda velocidad: no tendrás privacidad ni libertad, igual que en China







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Desde hace casi medio siglo no hemos tenido realmente* derechos ni libertad.*



BlackRock no está de acuerdo contigo.








*BlackRock dice que la 'generación con derecho' que 'nunca tuvo que sacrificarse' enfrentará escasez*






__





BlackRock dice que la 'generación con derecho' que 'nunca tuvo que sacrificarse' enfrentará escasez


El CEO de BlackRock, Larry Fink, dijo a los accionistas la semana pasada que la invasión rusa de Ucrania marca el fin de la globalización. "Por primera vez, esta generación irá a una tienda y no podrá obtener lo que quiere", dijo Kapito, y agregó: "Tenemos una generación con mucho derecho que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Abr 2022)

DR FILES NOS CUENTA UN SECRETO A VOCES-Colin Rivas Show


Analizamos con dr file que pasa con el clima y los calentologos




colinrivas.show


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Un judío hijo de puta, claro.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2022)

Quiero recordar una vez más, que este hilo se comenzó *ANTES* de los confinamientos.


*Yuval Noah Harari "El Covid es crítico para que la gente acepte la vigilancia biométrica" "necesitamos monitorizar lo que pasa debajo de la piel"*








Yuval Noah Harari "El Covid es critico para que la gente acepte la vigilancia biométrica" "necesitamos monitorizar lo que pasa debajo de la piel"







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2022)

Los teóricos de la CASUALIDAD se están volviendo locos


No había nada y de repente el ser por casualidad No había vida y de repente la vida por casualidad No había consciencia y de repente consciencia por casualidad Cómo no van a pretender que te creas que todo es casualidad si las grandes preguntas fundamentales de la vida te creíste que fue por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Quiero recordar una vez más, que este hilo se comenzó *ANTES* de los confinamientos.
> 
> 
> *Yuval Noah Harari "El Covid es crítico para que la gente acepte la vigilancia biométrica" "necesitamos monitorizar lo que pasa debajo de la piel"*
> ...



yo también necesitaría monitorizar lo que hay debajo de su colodrillo, a base de martillazos seguro que lo consigo.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Abr 2022)

No es una PANDEMIA, es un
_*"TEST DE INTELIGENCIA".





*_


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Abr 2022)

EL 13 DE OCTUBRE DE 2012 ESTABA ESCRITO EN EL LIBRO DE LA VERDAD LA VACUNACION MAXIVA CONTRA EL COVID


https://descorriendoelvelo.wordpress.com/2021/05/17/mensaje-libro-de-la-verdad-13-octubre-2012/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Abr 2022)

La Policía usará drones para detectar gente con fiebre


https://www.levante-emv.com/valencia/2022/04/07/dron-luchar-coronavirus-buscar-personas-64760477.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Abr 2022)

*BURBUJA LO DIJO






Pase sanitario, una barbarie inaceptable


Como ocurre siempre que se instaura un régimen despótico de emergencia y las garantías constitucionales quedan suspendidas, el resultado es ―como ocurriera con los judíos bajo el fascismo― la discriminación de una categoría de hombres, que se convierten automáticamente en ciudadanos de segunda...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

PREPAREN LAS TRINCHERAS.
F.L.Mirones

No dan puntada sin hilo.
Desactivar la obligatoriedad de los bozales temporalmente constituye un experimento sociológico más.

Quieren testar la tolerancia de la gente, necesitan hacer registros faciales y por supuesto, seguir creando división en la población.

Como siempre, escuchando atentamente a los medios globalistas se ven sus intenciones. Todos ellos están diciendo que la gente que sigue embozada es “prudente” y entrevistan una y otra vez a personas que seguirán reciclando su propio aliento.

La ausencia absoluta de las contundentes evidencias de la cantidad de patologías respiratorias y psicológicas que producen nos lo dice todo.

No tengan duda de que siguen órdenes. Deben mantener la sensación en los más covidicios casi de desear que las vuelvan a imponer, cosa que harán.

Nos manipulan, juegan con nuestras ganas de vivir, saben que hay millones de hipocondríacos crónicos que ellos han creado. Gente deseando que vuelva “el virus” para tener razón y criticar a los libertinos respirones; repetirán aquello de ¡por vuestra culpa!

Cuando los datos, los reales, no los que nos dan a nosotros, se lo aconsejen, crearán una nueva alarma y volverán a encerrarnos y amordazarnos.

Pero esta vez uniendo un desabastecimiento absoluto y una crisis descomunal.

Entonces, los que tengan capital tratarán de guardarlo, y se desentenderán aún más de los de abajo. Es el sálvese quien pueda que precede a la destrucción total.

Ellos saben manipular nuestro egoísmo, ese que nos hace acaparar comida o combustible cuando nos filtran información. Somos insolidarios y ellos lo saben.

Las familias pudientes se blindarán con el sistema para perpetuar sus privilegios. Los colaboracionistas cobardes volverán a entrar en el armario del silencio para conservar sus empleos de esclavos. Y de nuevo nos quedaremos los de siempre, salvo que esta vez no nos van a permitir expresarnos porque saben lo peligrosos que somos. Ellos sí aprenden, la gente no.

Ya tienen todo preparado, las nuevas leyes aprobadas para aplicarlas cuando llegue el momento.

En todos los países de Europa y América accederán al poder los presidentes encargados de dar la siguiente vuelta de tuerca al siniestro plan 2030.

Los anteriores, si han sido obedientes, recibirán sus premios por ello y formarán parte de esas instituciones internacionales destinadas a regir el nuevo mundo.

En España, si sale Frijol El Terrible, instaurará la peor dictadura biosanitaria imaginable.

Pero nada de esto es un destino inexorable, son sus planes, mas podemos pararlos.

No es una opción quedarse mirando a ver qué pasa. Pararse a disfrutar de la tregua mientras se espera a que “alguien” lo arregle todo.

Los periodistas famosos dan asco, después de dos años ya no les doy el beneficio de la duda, ya no cabe pensar que no saben lo que están haciendo.

Cuando salgamos de todo esto tendrán que ser juzgados o huir, serán como los colaboracionistas de anteriores invasiones, son la más baja estofa del género humano, los que causan a sabiendas el mal a sus propios admiradores a cambio de dinero y fama. Los mayores traidores que cabe imaginar.

Podemos evitarlo, debemos construir ahora las trincheras, fabricar los sacos terreros, prepararnos para la batalla final y, sobre todo, reclutar a toda la gente que podemos de entre los que todavía creen en el sistema. Cada persona a la que usted haga pensar es un tesoro, no abandone, convenza, ofrezca datos, no se relaje... si no preparamos la siguiente oleada estaremos a su merced.
Un aullido


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Abr 2022)

PEDRO BAÑOS REVELA UN SECRETO A VOCES ‼ – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Raulisimo (1 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2022)

Italia lanza un sistema similar al del régimen chino que da puntos a quien tiene “comportamientos virtuosos” | TierraPura.org


Por Vanesa Catanzaro – BLes.com El primer sistema de crédito social europeo se está desarrollando Italia, el cual trae controversias por sus similares características al infame sistema de crédito social de China. Esta aplicación, que ya se encuentra funcionando en Roma, le otorga puntos de...




tierrapura.org


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2022)




----------



## Larsil (3 May 2022)

Tiene que haber listes abiertas. SINO VAYA MAERDA. O, que el parlamentu sea cómo el Inglés. Sino, vaya comedy o comedia.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 May 2022)

Expertos en expropiaciones alertan del "cheque en blanco" a Sánchez para requisar los bienes privados


El borrador del anteproyecto de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional contempla que el Estado pueda requisar "incluso el efectivo", alertan los expertos.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Raulisimo (4 May 2022)

*TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN*


----------



## Espeluznao (4 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Al HDLGP de Pepiño lo tenían que meter en la cárcel y tirar la llave.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (8 May 2022)

SUMISOS AL SISTEMA CON EL CORONEL DEL AIRE VARA – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## ajenuz (8 May 2022)

@Raulisimo, cada vez que echo un ojo al mensaje con el que abriste el hilo... me siento más orgulloso y afortunado de haber dado con Burbuja.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 May 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> @Raulisimo, cada vez que echo un ojo al mensaje con el que abriste el hilo... me siento más orgulloso y afortunado de haber dado con Burbuja.



Gracias.

Yo me siento orgulloso de todos aquellos que no se han dejado vencer ni por el engaño ni por la extorsión a los que hemos sido sometidos durante todo este tiempo por unas fuerzas cuya naturaleza es difícil de determinar. Y pese a ello, hemos resistido. Es motivo de orgullo profundo pero no debemos dejarnos adormecer por esta victoria temporal. El enemigo está desesperado y lo intentará todo con tal de conseguir sus objetivos.

Estad alerta y no desfayezcáis.

¡Ánimo!


----------



## ajenuz (8 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Yo me siento orgulloso de todos aquellos que no se han dejado vencer ni por el engaño ni por la extorsión a los que hemos sido sometidos durante todo este tiempo por unas fuerzas cuya naturaleza es difícil de determinar. Y pese a ello, hemos resistido. Es motivo de orgullo profundo pero no debemos dejarnos adormecer por esta victoria temporal. El enemigo está desesperado y lo intentará todo con tal de conseguir sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Así se hará, compañero.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Yo me siento orgulloso de todos aquellos que no se han dejado vencer ni por el engaño ni por la extorsión a los que hemos sido sometidos durante todo este tiempo por unas fuerzas cuya naturaleza es difícil de determinar. Y pese a ello, hemos resistido. Es motivo de orgullo profundo pero no debemos dejarnos adormecer por esta victoria temporal. El enemigo está desesperado y lo intentará todo con tal de conseguir sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Mis bendisiones, que mi Dios y el de Abraham le ampare.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2022)

Ahora todo el mundo es muy listo.






Teneis que ver este documental sobre la plandemia


es brootal, documental fantastico con muy buena info




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (9 May 2022)

El ejercito se vuelve negacionista?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)

‼BRUTAL RICARDO‼ ESTO ES LO QUE NO TE CUENTAN EN LOS MEDIOS – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Raulisimo (12 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 May 2022)

El tsunami que viene.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 May 2022)

Claro que sí, wapi, claro que sí...









La OMS va a tener poderes para confinar países a partir del 22-28 de Mayo. WTF?


Traducido de forma automática. Parece que va las votaciones de los países miembros de la OMS van a ser entre el 22 y el 28 con la finalidad de otorgar poder absoluto a la corporación privada fundada por los Rockefeller y dirigida por un terrorista etíope para encerrarnos cuando les parezca...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 May 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 May 2022)

Los covidiotas no podéis ser más SUBNORMALES ni entrenando 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 May 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - BOOM: NO SE PODIA SABER! Lo de la Viruela del Mono estaba PLAN-EADO [Enigmatico VIDEO 2021]


De nuevo, volvemos a las casualidades... Yo creo que ya ni lo intentan, saben que la borregada se tragara cualquier cosa y ni les hace falta esconderse.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Larsil (21 May 2022)

Estoy hasta los cojones, siempre nos tienen que vender algo, y lo cojonudo es que tenemos que pagarlo con nuestro dineri sí o sí, con los impuestos, nos roban no, me quitan mí dineri dicen que es nuestro y luego tenemos que pagar una vacuna queramos o no queramos que non ye mía y mil cosas más, que si hacer mil chorradas para nada porque nin las voy a usar, nin sí, pero ni las voy a usar ni me repercuten. Que usen todo eso que nos compran con nuestro u mí dineri ellos, los que gasten el dineri. Ellos usan nuestro dineri por nuestro bien para bien pero en verdad es por nuestro lu para ljko.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 May 2022)

¿Vais entendiendo ya *"lo del virus"*?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (29 May 2022)

*ELLOS construyen TÚ FUTURO:*

QUIEREN UN DESORDEN MUNDIAL DIRIGIDO X RICOS ANCIANOS – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2022)

Seguimos para BINGO.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jun 2022)

#9 DISTOPIAS QUE QUIEREN IMPLEMENTAR DEL FORO DE NABOS – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2022)

¿Vais entendiendo ya lo del "coronavirus"?


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Opty (14 Jun 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Vais entendiendo ya lo del "coronavirus"?




Ni un 0.1% de la población de España saldrá nunca de la versión oficial


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Ni un 0.1% de la población de España saldrá nunca de la versión oficial



Creo que somos algunos más...








NOS TOMAN POR CRETINOS Y GILIPOLLAS-Colin Rivas Show


Pide mi libro aquí https://amzn.to/3JmSASk ✍️ Pdf https://colinrivas.gumroad.com/l/tBWOP? Kindle https://www




colinrivas.show






Lo mejor de todo es que todo lo que se avanza nunca se retrocede. Cada persona que sale de la matrix, cada persona que se pasa a nuestras "filas", ya nunca más vuelve a la de los borregos. Es inevitable.

Siempre vamos a más y ellos siempre van a menos. Por lo tanto, *sólo podemos ganar.

No hay otra opción. SÓLO PODEMOS GANAR. *

Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Jul 2022)

Recordad que Werner Von Braun predijo que el Poder Oculto utilizaría este pretexto para instaurar el Nuevo Orden Mundial...














La prueba de que hace falta un escudo contra meteoritos urgentemente


El asteroide 2022 NF ha sorprendido a la red de defensa planetaria al aparecer de la nada el día 4 de julio. Aunque no impactará con la Tierra, pasará extremadamente cerca hoy




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Jul 2022)

Último cartucho globalista: *BLUE BEAM*


----------



## skan (11 Jul 2022)

Lleváis décadas con la misma mierda.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2022)

Quiero recordar que este hilo se abrió *ANTES DEL CONFINAMIENTO.

‼EL MIEDO ES EL PROBLEMA ‼ – Colin Rivas Show *


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lleváis décadas con la misma mierda.



¡Y todavía no te has coscado de nada!


PUES VAYA TELA...


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Jul 2022)

Los inicuos aun siguen en pié.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Jul 2022)

El Dr. de Benito tenía razón: la gente tiene su MAC. Experimento CON NOTARIO inside


En el video ponen todo el experimento, 12 personas, unas inoculadas y otras no, en una jaula de faraday. 4 de ellas emiten MAC no identificables. Todo con notario, equipo con ingenieros, médicos y abogados de Liberum. Sorpresas dentro. El video es muy largo, el experimento (casi en tiempo real)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Jul 2022)

Vamos a recordarles a los chipeados lo que esta gente era capaz de hacer con un móvil de mierda.

Imagina lo que harán ahora con nanotecnología permanente en tu cuerpo.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Jul 2022)

*Y el PLAN sigue su curso.*

Tan ricamente.





La OMS alerta que la nueva ola de covid en Europa será similar a la del verano de 2021, con tres mil muertos semanales







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Centinela (19 Jul 2022)

Yo no estoy preparado


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Yo no estoy preparado



Un poco tarde ya.

El hilo lleva abierto casi tres años. ANTES de que nos quitaran todos los derechos fundamentales.



A ver si vamos espabilando ya.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)

Algunos parecen que no se enteran de nada ni aunque les metan en el IV REICH.












Estas barbaridades se hicieron en la pandemia


A mí me sobrecogió cuando vi la foto de los niños en el recreo, no sé si era esta o una parecida: Me recordaba a fotos de Auschwitz o gulag rusos. Han creado una generación traumatizada para los restos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## gañan (22 Jul 2022)

Con la excusa de la ola de calor, en Cataluña han cerrado el acceso a pistas forestales.Es el segundo año que lo hacen.La prensa del regimen dice que no es tiempo de ir a la montaña, que vayas a la playa.
No he hecho caso de la prohibicion y he hecho mi ruta igualmente.Mañana ire sin movil ni DNI.
Si esto no es una dictadura que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Jul 2022)

gañan dijo:


> Con la excusa de la ola de calor, en Cataluña han cerrado el acceso a pistas forestales.Es el segundo año que lo hacen.La prensa del regimen dice que no es tiempo de ir a la montaña, que vayas a la playa.
> No he hecho caso de la prohibicion y he hecho mi ruta igualmente.Mañana ire sin movil ni DNI.
> Si esto no es una dictadura que baje Dios y lo vea.




Es abrumador todo lo que han hecho para privarnos de nuestros derechos. Pero lo más lamentable de todo es el repugnante SILENCIO de la población en general y de los colectivos sociales (jueces, policías, médicos, abogados, sindicatos...) mientras se vulneraban TODOS LOS DERECHOS.

No olvidemos nunca todo lo que ha sucedido.

*Un policía retiene con la rodilla en la cabeza a un niño por no llevar mascarilla




*









Un policía retiene con la rodilla en la cabeza a un niño por no llevar mascarilla


Los agentes le instaron a ponerse la mascarilla, negándose el menor y dando lugar a una tremenda trifulca entre familiares y policías




www.elmira.es


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Jul 2022)

__





El efecto coactivo del certificado covid | Revista de Derecho de la UNED (RDUNED)







revistas.uned.es


----------



## frankie83 (24 Jul 2022)

Hasta que no vuelva la plena y total libertad y desparezca cualquier mascarilla cualquier vacuna y cualquier test no seremos una sociedad libre

eres mi pastor

buen trabajo


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Jul 2022)

BRUTAL MENSAJE DE RAFAEL PALACIOS: Debemos rebelarnos contra la AGENDA 2030 y la dictadura VERDE - YouTube


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jul 2022)

Quiero recordar, una vez más, que este hilo se comenzó *ANTES DE LA PANDEMIA.*


Llevamos tanto tiempo avisando de lo que se venía...


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jul 2022)

CESAR VIDAL DESTROZA LA AGENDA CHUPIGUAY CHACHIPIRULI DE VENTE Y TRINCA – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jul 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - El Nuevo Orden Mundial ya está aquí: aprueban en el BOE la posibilidad de inhabilitar una cuenta bancaria o un mail por terrorismo o desinformación







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (31 Jul 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordemos que esta gente declaró el* Estado de Alarma sólo para resolver una supuesta "huelga".
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Odio a los socialistas. Pero dicho esto la actuación de Rubalcalva con los controladores fue más que aceptable. Llevabamos TODOS los putos veranos , semana santa y navidades con las putas huelgas de controladores, unos semifuncionarios que cobran mas de 200.000 por currar mensos de 1000 horas al año y que conforman una verdadera mafia para repartirse el pastel (a controlador solo entras por enchufe)

Y el estado de alarma estuvo exactamente circunscrito a ese colectivo de tocacojones, no toda la población. Y le metieron la polla bien metida, tanto que desde entonces no se les ha vuelto a ocurrir secuestrar el espacio aereo, que es lo que hacian al no presentarse a los turnos que les tocaban alegando bajas medicas.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2022)

PETER BATHROOMS METE LA PATA Y LE CORREGIMOS (TWITCH) – Colin Rivas Show


----------



## Republicano (1 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Da miedo hasta leer esto después de lo que hemos vivido estos dos años


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Da miedo hasta leer esto después de lo que hemos vivido estos dos años.



¿Te puedes creer que cuando escribí esa intro me iban viniendo las palabras como si me las estuvieran dictando?

Te lo juro. Una detrás de otra.


A veces hasta a mí me da miedo.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ago 2022)

No te conformes con la mediocridad.


----------



## naburiano (4 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Te puedes creer que cuando escribí esa intro me iban viniendo las palabras como si me las estuvieran dictando?
> 
> Te lo juro. Una detrás de otra.
> 
> ...



Era PAZUZU


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (5 Ago 2022)

@Rollísimo todavía vive de olisquear una mierda que jiñó en febrero del veinte veinte.

Echadle una monedilla o algo....


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ago 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Era PAZUZU



No, hombre, ese fue el que te dijo a ti que pusieras la PONZOÑA.

A ver si aprendemos a distinguir.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145471



Creo que al final Orwell se quedó corto.

Viendo lo que tenemos a día de hoy, G. Orwell debería ser considerado como un OPTIMISTA.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## unaburbu (13 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Es tan cantoso que tienen que salir a desmentirlo. 









El bulo del fenómeno 233


En TikTok se han hecho virales los vídeos de un usuario, @seniormanager, que revelaba un supuesto fenómeno por el cual se notificaban 233 casos de covid en diferentes




www.lavanguardia.com





Me pasé la pandemia investigando cifras como 11,33 etc y comparando con otras. Ya sabemos el resultado los que estamos algo puestos en masonería, satanismo y numerologia.


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ago 2022)

*CEO De Whole Foods Advirtió Que Los Socialistas Están “Tomando El Control” De Estados Unidos*

“Los socialistas están marchando a través de las instituciones. Están… apoderándose de la educación. Parece que se han apoderado de muchas corporaciones. Parece que se han apoderado de las fuerzas armadas. Y esto continúa. Ya sabes, soy un capitalista de corazón y creo en la libertad y el capitalismo. Esos son mis valores. Y siento que, ya sabes, con la libertad de expresión actual, el movimiento por el control de armas, muchas de las libertades que he dado por sentada la mayor parte de mi vida, creo, están bajo amenaza”, expresó el autor de “Capitalismo Consciente” 









CEO de Whole Foods advirtió que los socialistas están “tomando el control” de Estados Unidos - El American


El empresario John Mackey rompió el silencio y mostró su preocupación por el avance de los socialistas en los Estados Unidos.




elamerican.com


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Ago 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Es tan cantoso que tienen que salir a desmentirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, Orwell era un optimista.

Fijaos en la noticia, porque algún día dirán que fue mentira,* algún día dirán que nunca lo publicaron.





*

*Galicia contabiliza 666 hospitalizados con covid, 21 menos que hace un día*








Galicia contabiliza 666 hospitalizados con covid, 21 menos que hace un día, y notifica un fallecido más


Los casos activos registrados por el Sergas descienden hasta los 8.143 en otra jornada con...




www.europapress.es


----------



## SPQR (14 Ago 2022)

Y así funciona el mundo, señores.

Quien lo quiera ver, que lo vea. Y el que no, que siga con su vida de esclavo en la galera, remando impuestos.


Raulisimo dijo:


>


----------



## Raulisimo (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (21 Ago 2022)

El Gobierno crea a los “Agentes Covid” con la condición de* AGENTES DE LA AUTORIDAD*











El Gobierno crea a los “Agentes Covid” con la condición de AGENTES DE LA AUTORIDAD


Subordinados de la Policía Local para el cumplimiento de funciones en materia Covid.




www.burbuja.info












Conspiranoicos nos decían...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> El Gobierno crea a los “Agentes Covid” con la condición de* AGENTES DE LA AUTORIDAD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como tú con los anteriores.

Tú llamas despectivamente a los que lucharon cotnra la conspiracion






Esta profecía de Hitler sobre el mundo actual es fin de foro, en su último discurso


La traducción la hizo el forero @Leovigildo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-ultimo-discurso-de-hitler-30-04-1945.930242/ Copio la parte del texto que interesa: " Como nacionalsocialista e implacable luchador por mi pueblo me gustaría asegurar de una vez por todas a estos y...




www.burbuja.info





* Cualquier idea que tengan nuestros enemigos, cualquier daño que hagan a nuestros paisajes y sobre todo cualquier sufrimiento que inflijan a nuestras gentes, palidece ante la incorregible miseria y desgracia que nos ha de ocurrir si alguna vez la conspiración plutocrática-bolchevique se alzase con la victoria* " 

Pues los demás te ven a ti del mismo modo. 

No puedes ser hipocrita con esto, a los que luchan contra ellos tú les criticas, pues acepta que te critiquen a ti


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Ago 2022)

*"Y todo en la más apacible calma..."*


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Ago 2022)

¿Ya habéis pensado qué hacer cuando lleguen "Los juegos del hambre"?


Por dar ideas:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (22 Sep 2022)

TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## larios357 (22 Sep 2022)

Con la pandemia parece que se ha visto más que nunca la programación que nos someten, es que nadie se cuestiona nada. Si hay que llevar una mascarilla a 40 grados manoseada y llena de mierda que te deja al borde del colapso pues se lleva, si hay que ponerse una vacuna para una enfermedad con mortalidad de risa pues se pone uno 20, la sociedad es basura miserable que venderian a su madre y no merece la pena, la verdad nos podemos ir a tomar por culo pero ya


----------



## Raulisimo (24 Sep 2022)

Es terrible, el *FASCISMO* es hoy la única política del mundo entero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Sep 2022)

El letrado de las Cortes le para los pies a Falconeti: las elecciones tendrán que celebrarse el 10 de diciembre de 2023 como muy tarde


El letrado de las Cortes cercena el plan de Sánchez para prorrogar la legislatura y pone fecha a las elecciones Tendrán que celebrarse el 10 de diciembre como muy tarde y el juramento a Leonor se podrá hacer con las elecciones convocadas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Adelaido (24 Sep 2022)

Pyccкиe идyт


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Sep 2022)

SUBNORMAL la zorra de tu padre, payaso HDLGP 

Un respeto para el creador del mejor hilo de burbuja.

SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Sep 2022)

917 dijo:


> El delirante toma por hechos reales su delirio.
> Repito: Cuando haya una Dictadura, se perderán Derechos Fundamentales.
> Y haz el favor de mover tu hilo a Conspiraciones, que es su sitio.



Jojojojojo no podía faltar el SUBNORMAL covidiota en primera página 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es terrible, el *FASCISMO* es hoy la única política del mundo entero.



Menudo idiota que eres.

Es que dais mas repugnancia que los que nos joden. 

Vas a disfrutar del antifascismo lo que te quede de vida bien, y a lo mejor hasta te revientan o te encierran


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (26 Sep 2022)

The Guardian: "Spain plans ‘digital nomad’ visa scheme to attract remote workers"


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/sep/25/spain-plans-digital-nomad-visa-scheme-to-attract-remote-workers?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Oct 2022)

"No te salgas de *la línea... *No quiero problemas."


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Oct 2022)

Vamos a recordar que todo esto lo explicamos *ANTES de la "Pandemia".*


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (13 Oct 2022)

11_10_2022 - Entrevista con Iñigo Gómez Ojinaga y Enric Costa - Derrotando a la bestia. (odysee.com)


----------



## Frysby (13 Oct 2022)

Señor Anderson .


----------



## dragon33 (13 Oct 2022)

Mis Dies, fue anunciado ANTES.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




Por aquí van los tiros. 
No chip, no ID.
No ID, no dinero; no trabajo; no paguita; no smartcity; sí reserva natural;

Releed "un mundo feliz" y deteneros a ver los detalles de la vida en las reservas, fuera de la "civilización"

Saben que para tener su mundo hipercontrolado deben contar con otro mundo para los que lo rechacen.

Quizá el sitio más interesante - en esta configuración - para vivir sea cerca de la frontera, ya iremos viendo a qué lado


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Oct 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Mis Dies, fue anunciado ANTES.



Sí, ahora todo el mundo es muy "listo", pero este hilo es de *antes* de que la gente se preocupara por las mascarillas, por los confinamientos, por los apartheid, por la persecución de los negacionistas, antes incluso de que se utilizara esa expresión de forma aplicada al pensamiento libre, antes de todo esta mierda que nos han echado encima.

Un saludo muy cordial para los que se dan cuenta de ello.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## CliffUnger2 (17 Oct 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Joder, el loco ese de Geo Bell me tiene frito. Lo mismo da una de cal que otra de arena.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Joder, el loco ese de Geo Bell me tiene frito. Lo mismo da una de cal que otra de arena.



Me da que lo que ahora quieren es soltar toda la información de golpe para que a la gente se le hinchen las pelotas y empiece a haber disturbios de una vez.

Han intentado provocar eso desde el principio, tal vez con esto sí que lo consigan.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (17 Oct 2022)

Nunca viene mal reflotar el mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja.

A por la cuarta, SUBNORMALES covidiotas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo más paradójico de todo es que la izmierda anunciará dicha dictadura total como la "liberación" del pueblo, camuflando cualquier invento supuestamente liberador pero que en relidad es altamente corrosivo y socialmente destructivo, pero ojo, siempre en nombre de la libertad: feminazismo, pluralidad, etc.



Es muy curioso que coja en la casa blanca al partido democ-rata y a partir de ahi su dpto de estado y embajadas se convierten en altavoces de la dictadura sanitaria. Con gobiernos progres en todo el globo...y los de 'derechas' ..Visegrado and co..haciendo de putiyas de los gringos. (Wue asco me dá Polonia, que chupaojete de USA que es ese puto país)

Yo acabé de abrir los ojos el dia que pusé las tres pantallas de ordenador con diferentes ruedas de prensas en diferentes paises..Alemania, Australia,UK,USA,Belgica..Holanda...

las mismas palabras.
los mismos silencios en los párrafos.
las mismas bromas (en Holanda se hizo famosa la chica que hacía la traduccion al lenguaje de sordos..haciendo un gesto de hamster para la palabra 'hamsteren' (acaparar comida en holandés).
las bromitas.
las frases amenazantes.
las palabras clave 'vacunar, vacunar y vacunar'.

Ese dia me explotó la cabeza y me quedé sin conspiraciones, porque todas las conspirwciones en las que xreía se estaban cumpliendo right before my very eyes.

i lo que colmó el vaso fué cuando llamé al medico haciendome el falso interesado en que queria vacunarme...y le dije...'Pero miraréis primero si tengo anticuerpos no??? A mi perro se lo kirwn cada vez que se vacuna de lismania' ...y me dice el medico 'No, primero te pinchamos y estarás 3 meses que podras llamarnos si algo va mal'


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Oct 2022)

"Me ha parecido TODO interesantísimo"


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (25 Oct 2022)

*TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN
*


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Nov 2022)

¿Habéis puesto en el reloj la hora que os ha dicho el* Régimen*?


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (4 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Resumen.


----------



## trellat (6 Nov 2022)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 277018



¿Por qué para este asunto poneis tanto a ese tio? Pienso que ni por asomo fue lo de frijolito. Se puso de perfil con lo el covid pass, se presentó en lo de los coronabonos sin mascarilla ... como pilatos me lavo las manos, que no es poco, ojo


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Frazier (8 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Ya lo decía la canción y no hicimos caso...


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Nov 2022)

"Una pandemia que nunca será erradicada del todo..."






Los expertos reconocen que nunca se eliminará el Covid y que habrá que vacunarse cada año. Aconsejan dosis cada tres meses


https://www.ondacero.es/noticias/sociedad/expertos-reconocen-que-nunca-eliminara-covid-que-habra-que-vacunarse-cada-ano_2022110563660b1647a3840001f2923f.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (9 Nov 2022)

Se dispara el interés por ser militar: 38.000 candidatos pugnan por 6.500 plazas


La estadística corresponde a los ingresos por tropa y marinería de 2021, cuando se presentaron casi 38.000 candidatos para las 6.500 plazas que ofrecía el Ministerio de Defensa




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2022)

Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.





*


----------



## nada2 (20 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego los niños tienen problemas mentales...
En lugar de dejar que jueguen, se peleen y se enguarren como siempre hicieron los niños...
Todo por un supuesto virus que no les hace nada...


----------



## BUMBUM (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Significativa esa foto. Los niños obedeciendo las órdenes por temor a las consecuencias si no lo hacen, y los guardianes haciendo grupitos.
Joder, qué raza de subhumanos.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

"Ni el franquismo tuvo en su Código Penal una pena de reclusión perpetua"


El académico advierte que la reforma del Código Penal "trata de introducir para delitos muy graves la reclusión perpetua" También critica la falta de contundencia con la financiación ilegal de partidos




www.diariodecadiz.es


----------



## Cygnus Saint (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> "Ni el franquismo tuvo en su Código Penal una pena de reclusión perpetua"
> 
> 
> El académico advierte que la reforma del Código Penal "trata de introducir para delitos muy graves la reclusión perpetua" También critica la falta de contundencia con la financiación ilegal de partidos
> ...



Anda que no se ha pedido en este foro CIENTOS DE VECES la implantación de la cadena perpetua para ciertos delitos.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y e aquí señores, el perfecto ejemplo de nacionalpagafantas patrio. 

Manda cojones...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Nov 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Y e aquí señores, el perfecto ejemplo de nacionalpagafantas patrio.
> 
> Manda cojones...



Es un gilipollas el raulisimo, pero imbecil del todo


----------



## Pablem0s (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitler combatió a la basura nariguda que hoy te esclaviza.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Nov 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Hitler combatió a la basura nariguda que hoy te esclaviza.



Efectivamente, pero Raulisimo sólo puede ser dos cosas:

1. O retrasado porque no se entera de lo obvio.

2. O va a mala fe (que me parece tiene más sentido).


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero Raulisimo sólo puede ser dos cosas:
> 
> 1. O retrasado porque no se entera de lo obvio.
> 
> 2. O va a mala fe (que me parece tiene más sentido).



Mu malo y mu tonto.

Menos mal que os tenemos a vosotros para compensar...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Mu malo y mu tonto.
> 
> Menos mal que os tenemos a vosotros para compensar...



Efectivamente. Porque si depende de ti, votas mucho y muy fuerte a Vox para que nos vuelvan a encerrar en casa por otra plandemia inventada y apoyando políticas económicas camino al socialcomunismo.

Como eres un nacionalpagafantas y una malísima persona, no haces más que insistir en precisamente los únicos que lucharon contra el Sistema que te gobierna y esclaviza.

Si no cobras de ello, eres supremamente retrasado. Y si lo haces, no te pagan lo suficiente por ser un traidor a tu patria.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Efectivamente. Porque si depende de ti, votas mucho y muy fuerte a Vox para que nos vuelvan a encerrar en casa por otra plandemia inventada y apoyando políticas económicas camino al socialcomunismo.
> 
> Como eres un nacionalpagafantas y una malísima persona, no haces más que insistir en precisamente los únicos que lucharon contra el Sistema que te gobierna y esclaviza.
> 
> Si no cobras de ello, eres supremamente retrasado. Y si lo haces, no te pagan lo suficiente por ser un traidor a tu patria.



Lo dicho.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Lo dicho.



Efectivamente, traidor.


----------



## Adelaido (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Hitler les hubiera tenido envidia a los* Nazis de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HITLER tenía razón


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2022)

Parece que este hilo molesta.

¿Por qué será?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Henry Rearden (27 Nov 2022)

Algunos no lo consentirán:






Literatura - GOLPE DE ESTADO EN ESPAÑA (relato ficticio)


A las 10:00 del día 6 de diciembre estaban todos los políticos chupando cámara en el día de la Constitución del R78. Para Pedro, Juan y Alberto, que se metieron en el ejército de voluntarios junto con otros chicos de su barrio, ese día tendría otro significado. Los tres fueron expulsados de su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Nov 2022)

Ninguna diferencia.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Dic 2022)

Estamos ganando...


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Dic 2022)

Aprovecho para subir de nuevo el mejor post de la historia de burbuja.

Bruuuuuuuuuutal 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Dic 2022)

BUENAS NOTICIAS PARA LA RESISTENCIA ‼️COMPARTE‼️-Colin Rivas Show


ENGLISH WEB http://WWW.COLINRIVAS.TV LIBROS http://WWW.COLINRIVAS.COM PROPINAS PAYPAL.ME/COLINRIVASSHOW




colinrivas.show


----------



## Pepeprisas (25 Dic 2022)

Una joyita.
Todo se vaticinó hace lustros.
Los más rezagados lo pudieron leer en algunas webs hace pocos años.
Antes de que ocurriera aquí el forero os lo plasma bien definido.
Y aún algunos siguen sin poder abrir los ojos.
La PROPAGANDA funciona de perlas. Nos educaron como seres demasiado vulnerables.
Luchemos hasta el final.


----------



## thefuckingfury (25 Dic 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Aprovecho para subir de nuevo el mejor post de la historia de burbuja.
> 
> Bruuuuuuuuuutal
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



No sé si el mejor, pero de los mejores, seguro.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Llevan años preparándonos para esto.
> 
> Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento.
> 
> ...



Y vamos a recordar, para los despistados, que este hilo se comenzó *ANTES DE LA "PANDEMIA".

Feliz Navidad a todos.





*


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Dic 2022)

*Agenda 2030













No te dejes engañar, TODOS los políticos están a favor de la AGENDA 2030.*


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Saluter (27 Dic 2022)

No ha sido para tanto la cosa. Solo reprimieron nuestros derechos para colocarnos la vacuna, una vez colocada y metido el veneno, se fueron las restricciones. Solo fue una coacción para inocular al personal. Nada menos. Ahora viene el proceso de despoblación del planeta, la fase mas triste y oscura. En la que incluso irán regalando derechos a sabiendas de que casi nadie los va a disfrutar.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> No ha sido para tanto la cosa. Solo reprimieron nuestros derechos para colocarnos la vacuna, una vez colocada y metido el veneno, se fueron las restricciones.



¿Tú crees que la "fiesta" se ha acabado ya?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que la "fiesta" se ha acabado ya?



Antes de primavera volvemos al encierro bajo estado de excepción.
El canario en la mina ha sido Charuso pidiendo medidas. La guerra a ver quien es más hdp ha empezado. Ellos juegan y la sociedad son npcs.

Joder, nadie ve que están jugando con la gente como en un videojuego. Encierro por barrios 1000 ptos
Ciudades 2000
Ccaa 3000
Domiciliario 5000
Cierre de fronteras 10000
Pasaporte comunista 7000

Es dantesco


----------



## risto mejido (30 Dic 2022)

Esto va a peor, miedo me da ya poner coñas en estados de wasap por si luego buscan uno a uno.

Yo antes trataba de avisar de todo esto, ahora llevo tiempo perfil bajo y por supuesto estoy cuatrivacunado  , puede ser postura cobarde, lo siento, el cementerio está lleno de valientes

Ahora , en la puta vida me meterán ninguna terapia genica

Me fascina por lo absurdo que es , que a gente muy orgullosa te cuenten que ellos comen solo productos bio y rechazan productos modificados genéticamente y luego se metan la ponzoña, antes les decía que como hacían eso y me decían que no era lo mismo ,que eso era ciencia , les argumentaba que muchas vacunas llevaban líneas de células de tejidos fetales abortados , y que los que estaban modificados genéticamente ahora eran ellos


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (31 Dic 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> No ha sido para tanto la cosa.



Parece que se nos han ido olvidando todas estas "cositas":


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Ene 2023)

Es increíble que todavía la gente no se haya coscado de nada...


----------



## Raulisimo (Lunes a la(s) 6:42 PM)




----------



## Raulisimo (Martes a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Tres años explicando la "Plandemia" y algunos aun no la han entendido...






Los teóricos de la CASUALIDAD se están volviendo locos







www.burbuja.info





En fin.


----------



## eL PERRO (Martes a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñ



Ojala alguien te abra la puta cabeza de un pioletazo, jodida escoria malnacida genocida ñariguda

Al ignore


----------



## hartman4 (Martes a la(s) 4:01 PM)

vamos a flipar con la que se nos viene encima.


----------

